# Raw Discussion Thread: Reigns Going For Pins After He Destroys Refs Like An Idiot



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

First! 

I think Brock Lesnar is being advertised for this show right? or was that next week?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

No more MNF. 

Might actually tune in for this, or at least for the main event. I hope they don't swerve us and have Sheamus beat Reigns for the title. Because that would basically mean Reigns is a lock to win the Rumble, and we really don't need to go through that shit again. Would prefer if Reigns went into the RTWM as champion.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

UFO said:


> First!
> 
> I think Brock Lesnar is being advertised for this show right? or was that next week?


Yeah next week, although he's on a house show this week again (Sheamus i believe).


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Chrome said:


> No more MNF.
> 
> Might actually tune in for this, or at least for the main event. I hope they don't swerve us and have Sheamus beat Reigns for the title. Because that would basically mean Reigns is a lock to win the Rumble, and we really don't need to go through that shit again. Would prefer if Reigns went into the RTWM as champion.


I can't see them taking title from Reigns now. Having two short titleruns would just be bad for him.

Then again, WWE likes to do opposite of logical thought.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Banez said:


> I can't see them taking title from Reigns now. Having two short titleruns would just be bad for him.
> 
> Then again, WWE likes to do opposite of logical thought.


Yeah, I don't see it either. They view him as the next face of the company, pulling the rug out from underneath him now would be silly. And plus, we REALLY don't need another Sheamus title run.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The WWE did a real good job in wanting me to view in this week to see what Kevin Owens gets up to next. I hope they are consistent with his booking and have him just dominate a superstar, perhaps in a backstage segment or something similar. Perhaps interfere in an Ambrose match and attack the guy he's facing so Ambrose loses the match and then he proceeds to dominate Ambrose like he did last week, get us to really want to hate him and want see Ambrose get his hands on him one on one.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Brock said:


> Yeah next week, although he's on a house show this week again (Sheamus i believe).


I'm excited to see where Lesnar goes towards the Rumble.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Yeah, I don't see it either. They view him as the next face of the company, pulling the rug out from underneath him now would be silly. And plus, we REALLY don't need another Sheamus title run.


Thing is, i didn't want to see Sheamus title run be that short either. I wouldn't mind if we'd have like 4-5 different contenders who could be credible enough for the title.

But throwing the title between two ppl like a hot potato is just bad for everyone. So i didn't want to see Reigns win it so fast, was actually expecting him to win the title at Rumble. But now that he has it, i rather not see him lose it that quickly.

and fuck those 2 and half minute title reigns, whoever came up idea with those was an idiot.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

> Big Show emerged on Raw to become the first competitor in this year’s 30-man melee, and we’ve since learned that Curtis Axel — who claims he was never eliminated from last year’s Royal Rumble Match — will also enter the fray (even though he evidently never left it).


I guess Big Show isn't really #1 but simply fucked up.

And they will totally eliminate Axel after a few seconds because that's how they treat things like this.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*San Antonio, Texas*

MARK HENRY ABOUT TO PICK UP A WIN AND START HIS WINNING STREAK


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

UFO said:


> I'm excited to see where Lesnar goes towards the Rumble.


Despite all the Rock speculation, i still expect Lesnar to win the Rumble and go onto face Reigns at WM, TBH.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Brock said:


> Despite all the Rock speculation, i still expect Lesnar to win the Rumble and go onto face Reigns at WM, TBH.


Which would kinda suck tbh, since we just went through the rematch crap with the Rock/Cena series a few years back. Guess it's better than HHH/Reigns though.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Chrome said:


> Which would kinda suck tbh, since we just went through the rematch crap with the Rock/Cena series a few years back. Guess it's better than HHH/Reigns though.


It's one of those Wrestlemania's where they can't get everything right really.

Either it's HHH/Rock and Lesnar/Reigns or Lesnar/Rock and HHH/Reigns. When you think about it, it does boil down to what/whom Triple H is going to get lol. Sigh.

This is there one, big and probably last chance to get Rock/Brock on the biggest ever stage, whether they can get Rock on board for that match i don't know, but why would you pass it up? Ive been negative on that match for a while but ive come round since TBH, it will be a spectacle, and has the chance to be fucking HUGE if built correctly.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hmmmmm...........

New Year, *SAME* goals 










NOTHING about this weeks gives me ANY hope for the so called "Main Roster" in 2016 as the 1st show in were STILL in LAST years holding pattern of "Get Roman Over" while everyone else is in a holding pattern, hell even Jon Boy is still in the US Title hunt, instead of wanting to win the RR, that goes to the giant who just a few years ago wore THIS to the New Years RAW.....










Plus it's anther CASPER the IRRELEVANT Ghost as the so called challenger for the WHC with a geriatric as the guest ref which means a LOT of this when the ref takes a bump......










Wake Me up when Regins/Casper & Vince is all OVER, basically AFTER the Rumble unless of course the following is the RTWM, then wake me up after.......










#SAVEMENXT


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery

ACP you back on Monday?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Nothing in that Opening post tells me why I should watch this week, so I'll be giving it a miss tomorrow night I think.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Brock said:


> Despite all the Rock speculation, i still expect Lesnar to win the Rumble and go onto face Reigns at WM, TBH.


Shit, I forgot about the Rock. I wonder where he falls into this, I mean they are trying to sell out WM32 and fill up 108,000 seats. Brock v Rock is a match which would be insane.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

​


UFO said:


> Shit, I forgot about the Rock. I wonder where he falls into this, I mean they are trying to sell out WM32 and fill up 108,000 seats. Brock v Rock is a match which would be insane.


It's that one BIG FUCK OFF match that they have left up their sleeve TBH, and this is the probably the last chance they have of doing it with the 100,00 people and all that. They could do it next year and it would of course still be massive, but they have an opportunity of something really special here IMO.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I shall watch it, but not very enthusiastically. They really do need to hook viewers this week because the following week they are going against the College Football Championship game which is sure to outdraw even the highest MNF game this season.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Roman with the title is just weird for me


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Currently on 12-21-15 opening segment!! Wtf was that fuckery. Get out of the ring then come back in here Roman. No wonder it got shit on


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Obligatory where is RAW emanating from this week question from me. Hope they have a good crowd because it does help it go down easier.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

THE SHIV said:


> Obligatory where is RAW emanating from this week question from me. Hope they have a good crowd because it does help it go down easier.


San Antonio, TX


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Erik. said:


> San Antonio, TX


Thank you. I can't remember how good of a crowd they generally are, but I am sure they are far better than Corpus Christi.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

This is going to be a tough Raw as i will be watching NJPW directly before.


----------



## Tboggs (Jan 3, 2016)

i will watch it. probably a lousy show though. the pluses will be Owens shining again being the man most will talk about it before during and after Raw. another plus will be Reigns retaining Sheamus will be otu of the title picture but the end of the match the real fuckery will come either L.O.N beats down Reigns Vince makes a match for the Rumble Reigns has to defend his World title against 1, 2 , or all the 3 of the other L.O.N members Del Rio, Rusev, Barrett in a fatal four way match with Sheamus in on commentary...OR the wake up Vince sees Owens has the man to beat Reigns at the Rumble kicks Reign's ass after his retain on Raw. Have a one on one street fight or some shit. It will be a hellish match and they might just have Owens beat Reigns at the Rumble. Short reign Owens loses it at Fast Lane to Reigns or loses at Mania to the Rumble winner either Cena or Lesnar


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Cena winning the US title..... :tripsscust


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

I don't care. No desire to watch any of it this week. Mythbusters marathon still on?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Owens maybe a shining light. But hope they dont forget Wyatt. Hes superior as a heel, and as good as Owens is on the mic. Not in Wyatts 
Class. Wyatt seems stuck in the family right now though. Push him into the world title pic. He can still be in the family. And solo at the same time. Hell I wouldent mind a Owens Wyatt feud. Imagine the promos? Wont be an awesome raw. I mean why would things change in a week? With the current storylines? It well be a constant. And be built around Reigns over coming the odds again. Hes the great underdog! How can he overcome Vinces odds bla bla. Seriousley get the title off Reigns right now, he doesn't need it. Imo they gave it to him, too soon.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

sbzero546 said:


> Currently on 12-21-15 opening segment!! Wtf was that fuckery. Get out of the ring then come back in here Roman. No wonder it got shit on


It didn't come across too well, but I think the idea was that Roman was trying to mess with Steph's head by literally turning his back to her and ignoring her, hence Steph demanding that Roman return and show her respect. Just made her look bi-polar, really. Oh well.

So, first Raw of 2016! Damn, that feels weird to write 2016 for the first time. Where's my hoverboard...

Anyway, we're past the Slammys, troops and holiday shenanigans now, hopefully Raw can return to the quality it was around TLC time.

---------

Roman and Vince interacting will be good, and I bet both Roman and Sheamus will have their working boots on with the boss right there in the ring with them.

Looks like the preview is heavily implying that we'll also get Cena vs. Del Rio for the US title. Would love to see Cena win it back, just to get it away from the excitement vacuum that is Del Rio. Weird to see the US champ go from a weekly highlight to playing second fiddle in a generic evil foreigners stable.

Then it's all systems go for Rumble hype. Hopefully they make some of the random mid-card matches mean something by making some Rumble qualifying matches.

Also, the more vacant spots left for the Rumble match, the better. I think they could make the Rumble more exciting by basically advertising that there will be surprise entrants. Like 22 main rosters spots and 8 surprises would be good. The prospect of a legend/former star showing up beats the hell out of R-Truth coming in to do nothing (my example was going to be Bo Dallas, but I actually think Bo might provide a little entertainment somewhere).

C'mon, Raw, reward me for my loyalty.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Wyatt Family clean house at the Rumble that's pretty much I want to see. Surprise entrants be good. But Raw wont be any better in a week lol. Slighty in aspects, but generally shit.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

How many near falls will Sheamus have?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> How many near falls will Sheamus have?


A billion.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

As hard as this is for me to say I hope Reigns wins I think his they're best option as Champion going into the RTWM.

Haven't fully tuned in for awhile now, let's hope the new year renews my interest.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

Cobalt said:


> As hard as this is for me to say I hope Reigns wins I think his they're best option as Champion going into the RTWM.
> 
> Haven't fully tuned in for awhile now, let's hope the new year renews my interest.


This is all leading up to Wrestlamania, and this is what it'll look like on the Monday after:


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Cena doesnt need the fucking US title let Del Rio defend against the roster and let a surprise NXT call up beat him for it.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

San Antonio crowds are boring. They definitely won't help the show unless they're fully behind Reigns. Which I doubt. Cena will be over huge though.

As for that terrible WWE.com writeup. I find it humorous, and sad that there was no mention of Kevin Owens, Ambrose, Zigs and Neville in the IC title picture.

Big Show? Nobody cares.

Tyler Breeze? Go back to NXT and change that piss poor gimmick.

The New Day? They're awesome, yes. But let's give the IC title guys some mic time, no?

The Big Dog ti) vs all the odds in the main event. Meh. Special ref matches always = fuckery + run ins (LON and AmbrUso's). If it was against anybody else but Sheamus, I can see people getting into this.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

What Reigns/Sheamus matches are like:










:ha


----------



## rattleman (Jan 4, 2016)

Will the ratings drop again?

Cena heel turn soon if they go under...


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

sbzero546 said:


> Roman with the title is just weird for me


I agree. Shit looks...I don't know. Just..off.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Feel free to shoot me down but...

Anyone else see this being Triple Hs return to screw Reigns over and Hot-Tater-Tot the title back to Sheamus, just until Rumble?

FYI this would not mean Reigns wins the Rumble. He wouldnt be in it as he'd be winning the title back again.

Also this isnt what I'd like to see, I'm just going with WWE logic.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Please be at least decent like last weeks raw.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Texas crowds are shit. Why can't WWE just hold Raw and Smackdown in England where brits actually appreciate the shows and give reactions to talent who deserve it


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

deanambroselover said:


> Texas crowds are shit.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Lone Star said:


>


If I offended your state I apologise. I love the Dean gif


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

deanambroselover said:


> If I offended your state I apologise. I love the Dean gif


England is cold and rainy every day. Too depressing.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

Can't wait to see the fuckery involved that helps Roman successfully defend his title...


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> What Reigns/Sheamus matches are like:


This will be more entertaining than raw


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

TD_DDT said:


> England is cold and rainy every day. Too depressing.


We dont get the best weather


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Haven't watched an episode of Raw since last year, this better be good...


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

Guess who's not watching


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

I haven't cared for an episode of RAW, but this is the first one of 2016 and people are hyping it. Fuck it, I'm staying up to watch this bad boy.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

BlackoutLAS said:


> Guess who's not watching


Chris Benoit?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Wanna bet Roman overcomes the odds? I just hope RAW is worthy of the time investment I am committing to it, tonight.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

THE SHIV said:


> Wanna bet Roman overcomes the odds? I just hope RAW is worthy of the time investment I am committing to it, tonight.


Three hours of pure torture. I'm not sure I can do it this week. Not sober anyway.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Looking at whats coming up i am thinking about it










Yea I'll give it a miss!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This should be the highest rated RAW in months. If they could draw like they did a few weeks ago without competition, tonight should be able to exceed that number.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

This is usually the time of year that the product starts to pick up, hopefully tonight is the start of that. I'm expecting Reigns to retain the title.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Now let's see, WITHOUT Monday Night Football to ease the pain, along with no new Gotham. Hmmm gonna need to get the line out......












And with Casper v. the Big DUMB Dog as the main event I feel like the E could drive their target audience to start hitting the bottle, which will help keep them as fans since you'll NEED to be drunk to enjoy it.









^^^^
Future member of the "_WWE Universe MAGGLE_" :jbl


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I wish they would just give us a fresh start to the show. I mean we KNOW the main event so we have zero need for anyone involved in that main event to come out and confirm what's happening later in the night. How about Dean Ambroses come out to start the show and mentions how angry he is at what happened last week and calls Owens out or the other way round, Owens feels he deserved an Intercontinental title shot tonight because of how easy it was to lay Ambrose out etc. or just let them go back and forth on the mic without restriction and see if they can sink or swim in front of the live crowd, HYPE up that damn belt and make it feel relevant, what better way to start by giving them the start of Raw?


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

17 years ago today, Mick Foley won his first WWE title on Raw, with Steve Austin getting the greatest pop in history when he came out to whack Rock with a chair. Still a moment that sends shivers up my spine today.


Is it safe to say that Reigns vs Sheamus tonight will fail to live up to that?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> 17 years ago today, Mick Foley won his first WWE title on Raw, with Steve Austin getting the greatest pop in history when he came out to whack Rock with a chair. Still a moment that sends shivers up my spine today.
> 
> 
> Is it safe to say that Reigns vs Sheamus tonight will fail to live up to that?














Big Tone said:


> That'll put butts in seats!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> *17 years ago today, Mick Foley won his first WWE title on Raw, with Steve Austin getting the greatest pop in history when he came out to whack Rock with a chair. Still a moment that sends shivers up my spine today.*
> 
> 
> Is it safe to say that Reigns vs Sheamus tonight will fail to live up to that?


That is one of my favourite moments in the history of Monday Night Raw.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Dammit, Still 4 hours to go..


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Comparing now to the greatest moment in pro wrestling history. Or at least Raw history? Lol. Come on now lets be a tad realistic. Of course Reigns Sheamus wont live up to that lol. Just accept it for what it is.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Comparing now to the greatest moment in pro wrestling history. Or at least Raw history? Lol. Come on now lets be a tad realistic. Of course Reigns Sheamus wont live up to that lol. Just accept it for what it is.


But the fuckery will!! Believe THAT.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Tonight's the "Season Premier", get ready to have that pounded into your eardrums all night long
:heston


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Spoiler: RAW



PWInsider reports that Chris Jericho is backstage for tonight's episode of RAW in San Antonio, Texas.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Spoiler: RAW



That Ambrose Wrestlemania tease tonight, perhaps?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Ambrose definitely needs a big opponent at WM. He should defend the IC Championship as well. I think these three are a possibility to face Ambrose for the IC Championship:

Jericho, Bryan or Orton


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> Tonight's the "Season Premier", get ready to have that pounded into your eardrums all night long
> :heston


Didn't they have this shit back in September or something?

Vince can't remember that far back obviously.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

3 more hours!! Is anyone excited?? I am like a 4 out of 10 on the scale


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Honey Bucket said:


> Hawkke said:
> 
> 
> > Tonight's the "Season Premier", get ready to have that pounded into your eardrums all night long
> ...


Its supposed to fool us into thinking things will get better


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

THE SHIV said:


> Wanna bet Roman overcomes the odds? I just hope RAW is worthy of the time investment I am committing to it, tonight.


Meh ill be on twitter and thats all. This forum is more exciting then Raw


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

Everyone seems excited for RAW for some reason..... Not use to that around here.. Clearly some of you forgot how RAW has been the past few months.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

If the show opens with Vince again, WWE is fucked.

Hotshotting their only remaining draw.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Honey Bucket said:


> Didn't they have this shit back in September or something?
> 
> Vince can't remember that far back obviously.


It's what it said on my cable guide anyway :lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Any early beats on how many near falls Sheamus well get? I well start the bidding at a billion lol. We all know Reigns is Cena 2.0 ahem. Be refreshing if they started Raw with a match opposed to a predictable Authority Segment. Hell I would even be up for Cena Del Rio opening Raw at this point.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

Reigns somehow retains and the show ends with HHH beating the living shit out of him. Mark it down.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

KingofKings1281 said:


> Reigns somehow retains and the show ends with HHH beating the living shit out of him. Mark it down.


If so they need to make this mean something. I want to him rip Roman's vest off, make him bleed, and have some realistic sledgehammer shots.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

The Boy Wonder said:


> If so they need to make this mean something. I want to him rip Roman's vest off, make him bleed, and have some realistic sledgehammer shots.


Minus the blood, I assume that's exactly what we'll see. I expect to see HHH in full on "Game mode" tonight.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

KingofKings1281 said:


> Reigns somehow retains and the show ends with HHH beating the living shit out of him. Mark it down.


Or the same old crap with Reigns standing tall against LON, HHH and Vince with the two moves of doom. Seriously this getting ridiculous...


----------



## MELTZERMANIA (Apr 15, 2015)

*ROMAN REIGNS VS SHEAMUS WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH W/GUEST REF MR. MCMAHON*












> As countless Superstars through history have learned the hard way, Mr. McMahon doesn’t tolerate defiance. Yet, WWE World Heavyweight Champion Roman Reigns continues to laugh in the face of The Chairman, whose frustrations with the current standard-bearer for his company led to his own arrest this past Monday on Raw.
> 
> Once freed from prison, Mr. McMahon laid out his plot to wrest sports-entertainment’s grandest prize from Reigns’ grasp on the first Raw of the New Year: Monday night, Reigns must defend his title against Sheamus, with The Chairman himself serving as the special guest referee!
> 
> ...


What do you think will happen in the title match tonight? I think Reigns will escape with the title somehow, but do a stretcher job to end the show.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Well Vince ironically does not want him as champ. Vince is clearly going to need to be convinced in some way to give Reigns the 3 count. I don't know Reigns threatens him. He somehow over comes those immeasurable odds! HHH comes down after the show Reigns is fatigued. LON come down, with the Wyatt Family TWIST. Wyatt Family join the Authority. And put a beat down on Reigns. HHH get's his sledgehammer and beats down Reigns. Seriousley Reigns needs this, he needs a MASSIVE beat down. Then maybe just maybe the audience can buy he needs to overcome the odds. Having Reigns looking invincible is not connecting imo.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 01/04*

Sheamus wont become champ will just end with the league of losers and reigns/ambrose/usos fighting


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheRadicalDreamer (Jun 29, 2012)

Don't mind Reigns retaining because I don't want to see the title get hot-potato'd around. But not looking forward to the comical fuckery of odds they'll have him overcome.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

TIME 2 GIT REDDY 4 RAW









@A-C-P @deanambroselover


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Reigns should overcome the odds only to get beaten up by HHH at the end of the show setting up Reigns vs. HHH for the WHC at the RR.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

This date 6 years ago saw the 2nd Monday Night War - TNA vs WWE, Hogan vs Bret

Lasted 2 weeks :lel and somehow TNA is still in business


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Am I the only one peeved HHH is in the World Title picture? What are we just accepting as the audience. HHH is Reigns only competition? Surley HHH can piss off lol. And I don't know chuck Owens or Wyatt in their to face Reigns at the rumble. Why HHH? I know its the existing storyline. But did Vince ever face the WWE WHC champ? I know he faced Austin back in the day. But honestly can't the Wyatt Family join The Authroity. And get Wyatt to face him? I mean Wyatt and Sheamus could clash, like Show and Rock did. But anyway. HHH go away.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wonder if HBK makes an appearance? I wouldnt mind seeing him make a cameo.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

I am ready for the fuckery


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

deanambroselover said:


> I am ready for the fuckery


I said are you ready??!!!!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

sbzero546 said:


> I said are you ready??!!!!


Im ready!!!!!!!!!!!

ACP where are you dude?

I really want Dean to get revenge on Kevin for what he did last week. Also give Dean mic time come on let him go Jon Moxley on Kevin's ass


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I would rather not Owens lose cred and get his ass kicked by some lunatic cringe clown lol. Sorry I like Ambrose, but with his current booking. I don't think I want to see Owens get his ass kicked. Rather see Owens powerbomb Ambrose again .


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Am I the only one peeved HHH is in the World Title picture? What are we just accepting as the audience. HHH is Reigns only competition? Surley HHH can piss off lol. And I don't know chuck Owens or Wyatt in their to face Reigns at the rumble. Why HHH? I know its the existing storyline. But did Vince ever face the WWE WHC champ? I know he faced Austin back in the day. But honestly can't the Wyatt Family join The Authroity. And get Wyatt to face him? I mean Wyatt and Sheamus could clash, like Show and Rock did. But anyway. HHH go away.


Wyatt and Roman was done already in the summer going into the fall and WWE can do KO vs Roman in the spring, right now HHH/Roman is fine and makes sense. Roman got tired of HHH screwing him all the time and took action into his own hands. Also Roman going over HHH would be a hugh rub for his character. Its a showdown that should of happened two years ago after the Shield split.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

New Year of fuckery, just cant wait


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> I would rather not Owens lose cred and get his ass kicked by some lunatic cringe clown lol. Sorry I like Ambrose, but with his current booking. I don't think I want to see Owens get his ass kicked. Rather see Owens powerbomb Ambrose again .


Ambrose should get his own shots in at KO but not take him out the way KO did him last week. KO should continue to be booked to look like a nearly unstoppable monster heel. From now on he should mostly be in this state right here just smashing through wrestlers left and right taken them out.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm unreasonably excited about this show, and I hate myself for it, because I'm setting myself up to be let down.

Might be because I just watched the Mankind vs. Rock title fight from Raw 17 years ago, but it's the first Raw of the new year, WWE title on the line, and Vince as a special ref. Yeah, there'll be fuckery, but I think it'll be the fun kind of fuckery.

Goes to show how effective hyping a match a week in advance is, though. Normally, we're like, "yeah, I could see this happening, maybe a random tag match". Hype a TV main event, it's not hard!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Rookie of the Year said:


> I'm unreasonably excited about this show, and I hate myself for it, because I'm setting myself up to be let down.
> 
> Might be because I just watched the Mankind vs. Rock title fight from Raw 17 years ago, but it's the first Raw of the new year, WWE title on the line, and Vince as a special ref. Yeah, there'll be fuckery, but I think it'll be the fun kind of fuckery.
> 
> Goes to show how effective hyping a match a week in advance is, though. Normally, we're like, "yeah, I could see this happening, maybe a random tag match". Hype a TV main event, it's not hard!


The match should be good as Reigns/Sheamus matches have been.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Reigns with the double screw job tonight, screws sheamus for the win by going with Vince then screws vince to the crowds delight. The old wwe double cross.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Reigns and Sheamus had good matches lol


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until raw start? im in netherlands right now


----------



## Suplex city (Nov 23, 2015)

Is it enough of 50-50 booking?
Goldust and tyler breeze feud had some potential but now they are just trading wins


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I think Ill have to start smoking before raw if this fuckery continues


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

3ku1 said:


> Am I the only one peeved HHH is in the World Title picture? What are we just accepting as the audience. HHH is Reigns only competition? Surley HHH can piss off lol. And I don't know chuck Owens or Wyatt in their to face Reigns at the rumble. Why HHH? I know its the existing storyline. But did Vince ever face the WWE WHC champ? I know he faced Austin back in the day. But honestly can't the Wyatt Family join The Authroity. And get Wyatt to face him? I mean Wyatt and Sheamus could clash, like Show and Rock did. But anyway. HHH go away.


So you want Reigns to face Wyatt again, because we all know how that dragged out. Trips is there so they don't have to use another guy besides Sheamus to build up Reigns during Wrestlemania season.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nimbus said:


> How long until raw start? im in netherlands right now


15 minutes


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm wondering if Vince can even get on his knees as quickly to count when either Sheamus or Reigns pins each other


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Ryback vs Big Show, can I sign a petition to either have this stopped or moved on to the first available slot so it can be over and we can watch raw without the fucking threat of it, thanks.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

KuritaDavion said:


> So you want Reigns to face Wyatt again, because we all know how that dragged out. Trips is there so they don't have to use another guy besides Sheamus to build up Reigns during Wrestlemania season.


Yes I understand what your saying. I just don't like it. HHH being the man in the world title pic. Just shows you how thin the roster really is.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

I think tonight Kane will have a similar segment like Big Show last week, he's going to destroy a few guys , eliminate them and then he's gonna announce that he will participate at the royal rumble match. That would be awesome.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

^ old man Kane yayy. If he comes down with a walking stick i well mark

ETA: Just preveiwed the Raw Crowd. Some guy was holding a sign "Vince = Ratings" LOL.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

3ku1 said:


> Yes I understand what your saying. I just don't like it. HHH being the man in the world title pic. Just shows you how thin the roster really is.


I don't know if the roster's that thin or that they didn't plan this, and that combined with them really not focusing in building multiple heels leads to them trying to throw something together for Reigns to do until WM. If they weren't so entrenched in the show this would be a good time for The Authority to disappear for a long while.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

OK I'm ready for the 1st Raw of 2016


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I really wish I could give a shit about one of the guys in the title match, but I...I just can't.

Is there some way that Vince can win the title? :lol


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

3 minutes til RAW!


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Oddly hyped for tonight, cant remember the last time that was the case


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

2015 has set the bar pretty low for WWE. Let's hope 2016 is an improvement... :fingerscrossed


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Expecting an Authority promo to open the show or a Reigns one.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Here we go.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Let the WWE fuckery begin


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Get your














ready for some


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

Clique said:


> OK I'm ready for the 1st Raw of 2016












Lets hope we don't need either one


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Let the 2016 #WWEFUCKERY Begin


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Let's go!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

DENSPARK said:


> 2015 has set the bar pretty low for WWE. Let's hope 2016 is an improvement... :fingerscrossed


1995 was by far worst, aswell as 1993 and 1994.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Here we go guys! Enjoy the show!!!


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

Why the fuck are you people excited about this shit? Is it Ryback vs Show? The possibly two worst wrestlers on the roster Reigns vs Sheamus? It won't be any diffirent with an old cripple getting superman punched in the match.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

cant believe they are replaying one of the worst openings to raw ever


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

Come on Roman Retain and defend that bad boy.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Somebody help me dammit! :vince3


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> Let the 2016 #WWEFUCKERY Begin


ACP!!!!!!!! there you are


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I think last week's RAW gave me the flu. For real.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

His neck dammit


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A week later and that segment is still cringe-worthy as fuck.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

wow Im glad I didnt catch that segment last week... cringeworthy af :Jordan


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Prob because its the first Raw of 2016. But last week may have been 2015. But it was still last week. Raw won't change in a week.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

BlackoutLAS said:


> Why the fuck are you people excited about this shit? Is it Ryback vs Show? The possibly two worst wrestlers on the roster Reigns vs Sheamus? It won't be any diffirent with an old cripple getting superman punched in the match.


It might be the start of a new era.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh my god, they are actually recapping this. I thought they would've taken the opportunity to erase it from existence.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I love that it was the cop that ended up getting one of the biggest pops of the night when he threatened to take Stephanie to jail lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A week later, still as goofy as hell.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Fasten your seat belts everyone


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Replaying this crap :ha


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Vince with the best mugshot ever :maury


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> A week later and that segment is still cringe-worthy as fuck.


Respect for your SIG man. Sopranos one of all time great shows.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> A week later and that segment is still cringe-worthy as fuck.


I missed the first 15 minutes of Raw last week, so this is the first time I've had to see that shit :lol


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Vince walking slowly out and saying Big Roman Reigns :ha :maury


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I missed this horrid angle last week :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

...........................And the show gets off to a shitty shitty start.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:vince8

:ha


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Already dead crowd


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Authority again.

:lmao

Remember when people said when Rollins isn't Champ anymore that the Authority wouldn't be the focus anymore?

Whoops.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

That cop had better mic skills than Roman


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

New Year, same promo


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Am i the only one thinking this is all leading to Reigns Cena main event wm?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you reigns


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

lol Roman cuts Stephanie's entrance off.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

No Pyro this week


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

is the mic down or is that a no reaction pop for the champ?


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

The Authority and Roman open RAW for the 575th week in a row


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Dum ass thinks he is the Miz


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Vince with the best mugshot ever :maury


Not as good as


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Am i the only one thinking this is all leading to Reigns Cena main event wm?


I think that is what they are leading too aswell.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

*tries to watch the first 2016 RAW* *sees Stephanie McBitch opening the show* Well... I tap out already Good night everybody!


----------



## cmic94 (Nov 14, 2015)

How does Reigns manage to hold the belt upside down every time?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Steph and Reigns opening Raw LOL. Same old shit, Oh I love you WWE never change. new year, same old shit. They are trolling!!!


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Dear god I don't think I want to see another Reigns/Stephanie promo exchange.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Did Roman just cut off Steph's entrance :maury


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Not as good as


Sad to say I think Keith takes this one.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

i cant wait for a new year of fuckery


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

truelove said:


> is the mic down or is that a no reaction pop for the champ?


I haven't watched in months. Is this still his reaction? Not sure if this is just this show or not.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Happy new year Wrestling forum!...happy new year...happy, new year...HAPPY NEW YEAR!!...happy new year.



Happy new year














































































Happy new year.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

It only took what 2 seconds in the ring until Reigns gives that goofy stupid smile


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

A Stephanie promo is never a good start to Raw.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I feel like I just saw this segment last week, and the week before that, etc..


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

gaz0301 said:


> Happy new year Wrestling forum!...happy new year...happy, new year...HAPPY NEW YEAR!!...happy new year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:vince8


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Am I seeing things or have Steph's tits gotten bigger? :hmm:


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:ha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I love how Reigns is now stealing Owens providing for his family thing. cant he do anything original


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> I feel like I just saw this segment last week, and the week before that, etc..


Oh yeah?

Well time to watch it again damnit!


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

You just know this Raw will have all the fuckery


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Reigns ripping off from Owens gimmick now :wow


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ABigLegend said:


> A Stephanie promo is never a good start to Raw.


never good at all


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman “fuck ya entrance” Reigns


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> It only took what 2 seconds in the ring until Reigns gives that goofy stupid smile


Can't believe no one told him that crap is cringe worthy...His whole badass persona gets wiped away every time that face surfaces.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

rofl this is already so terrible.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Reigns getting worse and worse by the week.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Is this the best of not the best of Raw 2015 on the Network?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Roman getting a good reaction in San Antonio.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

truelove said:


> is the mic down or is that a no reaction pop for the champ?



Shhh don't let the Reigns marks hear you, according to them he is getting Rock 2000 like pops.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Well no shit when has he ever lost clean?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Reigns stealing Kevin Owens' providing for his family gimmick wens2


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Bet Roman's not the only one that'll have to get used to disappointment tonight. I expect we all will.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

This is so fucking boring.

I actually miss the days of an 20 minute Rollins/Kane/Triple H/Big Show intro.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Wish he'd lose his job 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Can Steph not start RAW anymore. Please.*


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> I love how Reigns is now stealing Owens providing for his family thing. cant he do anything original





truelove said:


> Reigns ripping off from Owens gimmick now :wow


He's been bringing up his daughter for a while now, relax guys.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Steph just described us watching Raw.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

NinjaCPU09 said:


> I haven't watched in months. Is this still his reaction? Not sure if this is just this show or not.


ehh its bipolar he's gotten some pops


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Roman needs to work on his mic skills


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Stephanie is a bit annoying


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> I love how Reigns is now stealing Owens providing for his family thing. cant he do anything original


He's also a prize fighter..


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Reigns with that cheesy Cena-esque promo...

"This is my life!" :mj4


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

The McMahons have done a really good job getting Roman Reigns over. Anyone who can't see that just has their heads in the sand.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Steph sounds like she just smoked 3 cartons of cigs.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Next he's gonna say Fight Roman Fight.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Bored already.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

More racism.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Stephanie is a bit annoying


Just a bit?! :lmao


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Steph and that hope burial of every single Wrestling fan LOL. Steph gets hate, but damn when Steph is right, Steph is right.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

So many double entourages of Steph wanting to fuck Roman


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

Steph looking good :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Wouldn't mind being used by Steph :evil


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another boring and pointless Steph/Reigns promo.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm thinking tonight, Roman will over come the odds and just as he's about to win HHH comes in.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Roman get your own material


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

I can never get excited for a st\


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Did Stephanie's balls drop? 




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shoregrey (Jul 7, 2014)

Roman Reigns is not nor will ever be SSA. Fuck him and fuck the WWE for trying to build him up as another "beat up the boss" badass.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THE SHIV said:


> Steph sounds like she just smoked 3 cartons of cigs.


Nah its just taking too much of Hunters Hemsley's in her throat .


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Stephanie actually said "chanting Roman, Roman..." while absolutely no one was chanting. And they still didn't chant to defy her. Crowd doesn't give a fuck.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"This is my life!"

......but your talking to the McMahon fam........


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Stephanie and roman, possibly the least exciting stat possible. Both doing usual, stephanie cutting Romans balls off, roman talking loooong crap.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No one in the audience cares about Sika. yawn.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I like when Reigns cuts serious promos like this, should do it all the time instead of smiling and cracking jokes.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank God they kept that short.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> More racism.


LOL 
Reigns is "The Help"


and Steph must have partied hard NY weekend. Her voice is terrible as well as her promo.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Well damn Roman.

Oh I thought Roman was gonna say some Gucci Mane shit like I bet you can't dig ya partner up...but then I realized this is PG era so nvm


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Roman should get more lines like that.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow, the hospital, so edgy.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

KITD said:


> I'm thinking tonight, Roman will over come the odds and just as he's about to win HHH comes in.


Jeez, spoiler brah. That's happening 1000%


----------



## ABigLegend (Sep 7, 2011)

Doesn't Vince do that to his roster anyway?


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*A segment where Steph doesn't get the last word. Thank you.*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What you guys think. Does Triple H return and pedigree Reigns tonight after Reigns retains?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Why is it so freaking hard for WWE to understand, that is exactly what you need to do with Roman Reigns.. Short, powerful, to the point stinging promos.. Why is it like freaking rocket science these people?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

How long before we get a Wild Samoans DVD? Tag champs when I was born, fancy that

*we really need a Vince mugshot smiley*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Poor start to the show.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

truelove said:


> ehh its bipolar he's gotten some pops


Are the pops pro Reigns or Anti Steph. Reigns has only been getting better reactions since facing off against Vince and Steph the past few weeks.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Can't believe it's been 6 years since TNA went to the shitter and Bret appeared on Raw.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Kevin Owens wrecking shit :swanson


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Godway said:


> Stephanie actually said "chanting Roman, Roman..." while absolutely no one was chanting. And they still didn't chant to defy her. Crowd doesn't give a fuck.



Just wait until they start piping in ROMAN ROMAN ROMAN cheers ala WCW and Goldberg.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

That's better Roman. No smirk. Just a change of modulation in tone. And precise what you want. None of these goofy laughs.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

See now the end of that Reigns promo was actually decent, keep it mean, short and sweet, when they give him long promos he suffers, mean, short and sweet and he's alright and if I hear Steph say this is my ring one more time


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow that clothesline. Props to Neville for selling that.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

Roman Reigns threatens to assault a geriatric: Crowd cheers


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Headliner said:


> What you guys think. Does Triple H return and pedigree Reigns tonight after Reigns retains?


*Wouldn't surprise me if that happened.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If the belt is the only family that Roman cares about, I guess poor Dean has been abadoned by him.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Not the worst opening promo. A tad redundant like most of them, but certainly better than the garbage of the last two weeks.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Steph just burying the whole IWC. Using a hope promo as a definition of insanity.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That was fucking awesome. That's how you get the MNF viewers. Ratings should pop now.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Jeez Roman. Where the hell have those types have promos been this whole time?

I can actually get behind serious, "threaten to put your geriatric daddy in the hospital" Reigns.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Steph wants the D soooo baaaaad.... dayum Steph.. have some chill !


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Why is it so freaking hard for WWE to understand, that is exactly what you need to do with Roman Reigns.. Short, powerful, to the point stinging promos.. Why is it like freaking rocket science these people?


If only they can get him to stop with the goofy smile and be more serious, he will be good.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Godway said:


> Stephanie actually said "chanting Roman, Roman..." *while absolutely no one was chanting.* And they still didn't chant to defy her. Crowd doesn't give a fuck.


They were chanting that when he stepped in the ring.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

I swear to god Dean better have a mic in his hand!


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

I could watch Neville in slow motion and still not comprehend how he flips like that..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> Am i the only one thinking this is all leading to Reigns Cena main event wm?





Headliner said:


> What you guys think. Does Triple H return and pedigree Reigns tonight after Reigns retains?


Yes, setting up the world title match at the RR.


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Are the pops pro Reigns or Anti Steph. Reigns has only been getting better reactions since facing off against Vince and Steph the past few weeks.


If they tried to keep using Vince, the reaction is probably going to drop if that's the case. I don't see this lasting hot if they're using that. Could already tell from the beginning video.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Ambrose still out popping regins and it's not close


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Judging by Ambrose's facial expressions, he's in 'lunatic cringe' mode tonight.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Are the pops pro Reigns or Anti Steph. Reigns has only been getting better reactions since facing off against Vince and Steph the past few weeks.


85% anti steph


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

There's no way they are going to get us to hate a heel Ambrose, it will be great seeing him beat down Roman some day


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Would love if Ambrose came out and smashed Roman over the face with a chair.

That is what the WWE needs.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

That promo would have been better if he'd said, "You'll be picking him up at the morgue." But yeah, PG


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I don't know why I find it funny in 2016 the Two top champions are roman and the lunatic cringe.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Thats surprising, an Authority segment in ring that didn't take over 10 mins.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jolly Jim Ross said:


> Can't believe it's been 6 years since TNA went to the shitter and Bret appeared on Raw.


As I mentioned earlier in thread, the war that lasted 2 weeks :lol


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Steph didn't overact, Roman kept his words short, in a low tone and intense. Much better from both. Good opening segment.

And the crowd did chant for Roman when he first entered the ring. They're in Reigns friendly territory tonight, which will help the atmosphere in the main event.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If I was in a bank next to Dean Ambrose, I'm pretty sure I'd leave that bank. You wouldn't know if he was just there to flirt with the bank teller or if he was there to rob the whole place.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Owens marks pretending like that "providing for my family" line is something he came up with.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Let's be honest Ambrose gets pops no matter what. Reigns has been getting heat or pops, due to only Steph and Vince being in the square circle with him.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

A shame that we get a rematch with Owens/Neville and not just have Owens dominate someone else so Neville can sell the beat down he took last week.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

DENSPARK said:


> Judging by Ambrose's facial expressions, he's in 'lunatic cringe' mode tonight.


He's in lunatic cringe mode every night, bouncing off of ropes, swivelling round on aprons, and running up the first step of the turnbuckle for literally no reason.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> As I mentioned earlier in thread, the war that lasted 2 weeks :lol


:lol 

Time truly does fly. Still remember that night as if it was yesterday.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> I swear to god Dean better have a mic in his hand!


Him on commentary will make this match even better.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Abisial said:


> Owens marks pretending like that "providing for my family" line is something he came up with.


Yeah, because Owens is the only guy in the world with a wife and child he wants to take care of.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Better opener than the last few weeks, but that doesn't make it good. Still mediocre, but Steph did a much better job and Reigns had only a few lines, so it's an improvement at least.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Great way to start the first Raw of the year..A mind numbing Steph promo.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

southrnbygrace said:


> That promo would have been better if he'd said, "You'll be picking him up at the morgue." But yeah, PG


That would be good, but no doubt ther super sensitive brigade would be all over that one.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Jolly Jim Ross said:


> :lol
> 
> Time truly does fly. Still remember that night as if it was yesterday.


Same here I had 2 streams going for Raw and Impact......I don't think we'll ever see anything like that happen ever again sadly


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

First Raw of the New Year and this thread is so slow. Less than 300 people in the thread.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BORK!!! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lesnar next week :mark:


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Fucking hell. How many adverts already?!

I don't think I can handle a full Raw with all these breaks!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

TNA stupidly did the same thing WCW did-overload and overpay the roster with ex wwe guys.

Borky returns next week! Speaking of overpaying but that's a disturbing situation when it works..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Big Belly Owens ready to fuck shit up.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jolly Jim Ross said:


> :lol
> 
> Time truly does fly. Still remember that night as if it was yesterday.


Was also the first Raw I watched in like 8 years
Bret = ratings


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Beast returns next week!


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Steph didn't overact, Roman kept his words short, in a low tone and intense. Much better from both. Good opening segment.
> 
> And the crowd did chant for Roman when he first entered the ring. They're in Reigns friendly territory tonight, which will help the atmosphere in the main event.


*If they would consistently keep Roman's lines short and sweet, he'd probably have less detractors.*


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Give Owens a jobber entrance one more time....


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Yes ! Lesnar is coming back :mark:


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I guess I get to go to bed early with them putting Owens/Ambrose stuff on this early.


----------



## Daniel97 (Jun 20, 2011)

Well that was a rather dull opening segment for the year. Hopefully we get a decent match here.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Monday Night Raw, starring Brock Lesnar returns next Monday :Brock


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Owens yet anohter jobber intro WTF.

Maybe the vince not being happy with him ganging a few LBS is true. he better not lose here again.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Owens getting that jobber entrance and neville isnt.... :larry


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

MyaTheBee said:


> Great way to start the first Raw of the year..A mind numbing Steph promo.


It's just the same old shit we got in 2015....




And in 2014......




And in the last few months of 2013.....


It's never going to end :mj2


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

Neville needs to go to low card. He is a geek.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's so stupid that they have to carry that dumb trophy around.


----------



## Xiao (Mar 11, 2014)

Dammit.

Lesnar is winning the rumble isnt he?


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Will we get a build to royal rumble FINALLY? Lol only 2 weeks away yet 0 build.....this owens 3rd straight jobber entrance btw


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

did they really send him out with that award? lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> First Raw of the New Year and this thread is so slow. Less than 300 people in the thread.


Well when you had a 2015 like WWE had, isn't hard to figure out why.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I wanna see Neville bust out a Red Arrow with his cape on one day.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Solf said:


> Wow, the hospital, so edgy.


What did you expect Roman to say, that he was going to show up at the McMahon's house wielding firearms? That time in sports-entertainment has since been long gone.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Taping your ribs up isn;t selling


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Sad they have to announce returns to boost ratings.

Remember when guys would just return after weeks/months and it would be awesome because we had little to no clue?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ambrose to cost Owens by hitting him with the Slammy?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

THE BEAST is back next week

Guess to enter the Rumble


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens with another jobber entrance.

:drake1


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Slammy winners carrying their award.
Looking like fucking geeks. It only worked for Owen Hart because he was a goofy ass geek.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Love Neville being taped up selling KO's injury.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Rocketmansid said:


> Him on commentary will make this match even better.


:banderas


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Glad they warned me about overrated Lesnar being back next week. I'll make sure I'm not watching.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ambrose is actually really good as a commentator


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

That boy just did a front flip off the steps as casual as guys throw a hip toss.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Neville no selling his rib injury right now and the commentary calling him out on it ha ha ha


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

No sell Neville? Like wtf... ur ribs are hurt mofo!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn Neville sold the hell out of that DDT.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Jesus Christ at that DDT


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That DDT should be death.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> What did you expect Roman to say, that he was going to show up at the McMahon's house wielding firearms? That time in sports-entertainment has since been long gone.


"You're going to pick him up at a morgue" would've been enough.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

So I guess this slammy is nevilles Oscar lol.that will be the only hardware he ever sees. Jobber of the decade award


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

RVD looked at that DDT sell and said "gotdamn"


----------



## Rainbowstars (Apr 2, 2012)

That DDT killed him.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rocketmansid said:


> Love Neville being taped up selling KO's injury.


just taping your ribs isn't selling. He was not even acting like they were injuried yet.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

@3ku1

Paige's ass looks really phat in that sig bruh...


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I walk outside during the ad break, and miss a Lesnar returns promo? Dammit!

Good to see a longer Neville vs Owens match this week. Dean seems tuned in on commentary, finally guest commentary that doesn't suck.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

That DDT sell :lol


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

That ddt


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Neville can sell some damn ddt's


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

That DDT by Owens looked like it hurt like hell.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Shame, I was hoping that was Ziggler getting in the stagecoach and riding away from WWE..


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Would you look at that, someone actually putting over the talent on commentary, that's unusual. So glad Ambrose is finally being able to talk.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Damn they couldn't get Samuel L Jackson or Kurt Russell?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If Walter Goggins had shot Dolph that would have been the best commerical ever.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Moves like that DDT right there need to start ending matches. That was crazy.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*The fact that Neville hasn't held a title yet on the main roster is an absolute shame. Vince just doesn't give a single fuck about him does he?*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good sell on the DDT but he's not even holding his ribs at all yet in this match.

:drake1

At least pretend to sell them.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

ALREADY AN AD BREAK?!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Xiao said:


> Dammit.
> 
> Lesnar is winning the rumble isnt he?


I see Cena winning it.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

That ziggle commercial.....shit


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Meanwhile, elsewhere in Texas... Austin is throwing a fit that THAT DDT didn't end the match and is already planning his 25 minute criticism about it for his podcast.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

That damn DDT
Still think RVD getting spiked to the mat is a better sell


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> @3ku1
> 
> Paige's ass looks really phat in that sig bruh...


Right I normally diss Paige for looking like a old mayo/cottage cheese smelling gosh chick, but I was looking like, Paige got them cakes. bama4


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

DAMN at the physicality of this match so far. Ambrose on commentary is awesome.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Neville just don't have any psychology to his matches they're all about the flippy stuff which is cool but at least make it believable


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Sekai no Kana said:


> *The fact that Neville hasn't held a title yet on the main roster is an absolute shame. Vince just doesn't give a single fuck about him does he?*


He still has time, hasn't been with the roster in a year yet. He could get a US or IC title run sometime this year.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Sekai no Kana said:


> *The fact that Neville hasn't held a title yet on the main roster is an absolute shame. Vince just doesn't give a single fuck about him does he?*


I think it's opposite, Vince sees a superhero strongman in him that could appeal to kids but it hasn't caught on with the crowd. Part of that blame belongs to how booking has booked him. Another part belongs of Neville himself, he has no talking ability or natural wittiness.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Rocketmansid said:


> I see Cena winning it.


Only one 3-time winner so I guess it's time we need a second :vince5 :vince$


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Right I normally diss Paige for looking like a old mayo/cottage cheese smelling gosh chick, but I was looking like, Paige got them cakes. bama4


Lol Paige never looked like a smelly goth chick. Shes always been gorgeous and fit. Depends what picture your looking at, and your pov.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Good match so far. Good to see it last more than 15 seconds this time :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I like that line by Ambrose.

"....a guy like me who likes to fight. Who's not a prized fighter, an EVERYDAY fighter"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Neville must've done about 25 flips in the match so far.

:ha


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

What a manueveeeerrrrrrrrr


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

beautiful 450


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ambrose is awful on commentary. This guy has charisma?


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> They were chanting that when he stepped in the ring.


Barely. And completely DEAD for that promo. He's so not over. Not a single cue was met from the crowd, they couldn't have given a shit less.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Rocketmansid said:
> 
> 
> > I see Cena winning it.
> ...


Then in 2017 we can have our first 4 time winner









Or a 4 time winner in 2019 :reigns2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

it does wonders for Neville when they give him a 10-15 minute match to put on a proper match and not rush through his match in 3 mins


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wouldn't be surprised if after all this crazy stuff Neville is doing, he jobs to someone next week like a geek.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Am I the only one getting tired of Dean Ambrose? His voice is now getting on my nerves.

Good job WWE.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Neville is just spotfest after spotfest. Theirs no psychology at all with him. No reason to care. He had a charisma of a vaccum too.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Rvd 2.0 with hint evan bourne.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice plant


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice match.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> I think it's opposite, Vince sees a superhero strongman in him that could appeal to kids but it hasn't caught on with the crowd. Part of that blame belongs to how booking has booked him. Another part belongs of Neville himself, he has no talking ability or natural wittiness.


Given time he could get better on the mic and with a actual character too he could improve. I think a superhero character/gimmicks fits his style of wrestling and he could be one of the top wrestlers in the company and be a major financial wrestler for the kids.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh look Kevin Owens is buried....I mean Neville is buried....I mean....wait I'm confused just like the dumbass IWC.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Very good match.*


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

That was a dope ass setup to the finish with the tree of woe cannonball.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rollins has been my fav since Drew McIntyre got fired and I haven't had a real #2 guy since... but I might choose one in 2016.

NeVille
Cesaro
KO
Another NXT call-up

We shall see...


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

450 splash countered into the Stone Cold Stunner. :mark:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

3ku1 said:


> Lol Paige never looked like a smelly goth chick. Shes always been gorgeous and fit. Depends what picture your looking at, and your pov.


Everyone has different tastes. She never did it for me.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Domination by KO :tucky


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Neville is a highlight reel. This was a decent match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Missed KO completely


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Where is Dolph Ziggler? Has he been taking out this storyline with no reason?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Bah Gawd the Ambrose Jobber Asylum!" :bahgawd


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Godway said:


> Barely. And completely DEAD for that promo. He's so not over. Not a single cue was met from the crowd, they couldn't have given a shit less.


You're a fucking liar. they chanted Roman, Roman, wasn't a barely anything.

And when Roman was speaking he got cheered along with when Stephanie said do you think you have a chance against Sheamus. 

You're talking out of your ass.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Then in 2017 we can have our first 4 time winner :vince5


Those 4 Rumble wins will go along very nicely with those 17 world title reigns :vince$


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Rocketmansid said:


> Where is Dolph Ziggler? Has he been taking out this storyline with no reason?


Who cares where he's at he's annoying


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ambrose is crazy:lol

This IC title match is going to be nuts.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Dat Ambrose face doe!!!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Oh look Kevin Owens is buried....I mean Neville is buried....I mean....wait I'm confused just like the dumbass IWC.


Nobody got buried.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

See this being a street fight.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Might have the hardcore match for the Rumble. They're going to kill each other.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ambrose got new jeans and that crackhead will wear those out until 12/31/2016.

Still would.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Come back soon :rollins


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> You're a fucking liar. they chanted Roman, Roman, wasn't a barely anything.
> 
> And when Roman was speaking he got cheered along with when Stephanie said do you think you have a chance against Sheamus.
> 
> You're talking out of your ass.


Also got a decent "yes" chant.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> I think it's opposite, Vince sees a superhero strongman in him that could appeal to kids but it hasn't caught on with the crowd. Part of that blame belongs to how booking has booked him. Another part belongs of Neville himself, he has no talking ability or natural wittiness.


*
Yeah his talking ability isn't all that great. It just really sucks that he's gotten no real good story line to help him get more over. At least have him speak short sentences with words that have big impact to them. Turn his weakness into a strength. *


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Ambrose has so much potential if he wasnt watered down to this PG bullshit


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Ambrose more over then Reigns lol. Now thats the Ambrose I marked for!


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> You're a fucking liar. they chanted Roman, Roman, wasn't a barely anything.
> 
> And when Roman was speaking he got cheered along with when Stephanie said do you think you have a chance against Sheamus.
> 
> You're talking out of your ass.


:lmao You are, mark. Keep hearing what you want to hear. You don't even know what "over" is if you think anything about that opening segment was over. 

It got the kind of reaction you'd expect for two midcarders or lower standing in the ring.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

:lmao Ambrose grabs Owens' head after the elbow drop


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Ambrose taking KO out was badass their. WWE should let Dean go all Jon Moxley this year.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Yoo Ambrose holding KO's head up like that was awesome. This feud has gone from lame (pre-TLC) to my favorite shit on the show lately.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

I am surprised there aren't any post saying how skinny dean is..Seems like he gets skinnier every week.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

IC Champ AND challenger both being booked strong, so I guess H is booking tonight


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Might have the hardcore match for the Rumble.


Remember the year Raven made the Rumble match itself a hardcore match

:Banderas


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

For the opening match, that was pretty good in my opinion. Neville didn't go down like a chump and KO was still presented a capable threat to Ambrose.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Well that was excellent!

Might just go to bed now cause I don't see anything topping it tonight.


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

So what's the deal with those TV monitors in the announce tables? Are they like indestructable or just easy to replace or what?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Damn, Ambrose is over. Nice intensity to this feud.

The Boss is here! JoJo sounds nervous as fuck interviewing him.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's a brand new year... last week? Lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

JoJo :banderas


----------



## Enigmatic One (Oct 27, 2015)

Ambrose is getting major reactions from the crowd!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

DAYUUUM JoJo... she needs more TV time...she bad as fawk!


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

That bald fan. 

Yeaaaah yeaaaaah yeaaaah


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I didn't break the Law, I am the Law :vince8


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> You're a fucking liar. they chanted Roman, Roman, wasn't a barely anything.
> 
> And when Roman was speaking he got cheered along with when Stephanie said do you think you have a chance against Sheamus.
> 
> You're talking out of your ass.


He got cheered but it certainly wasn't enough to merit for a top guy. Maybe mid-card.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

30 minutes into RAW and the announce table is gone already.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> See this being a street fight.


More like No Holds Barred.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

LOL ... that is all. half an hour in and the announce table is wrecked lol.

also, no holds barred 'steen' vs 'moxley' (most marky thing i think i've ever written lol) just let them do what they think, there should be brutality.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Seriously Vince is ratings


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Damn JoJo


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Best feud WWE's had in a while. Imagine how good it would be if they really invested in it and took it to the next level. 

Still enjoyable all the same.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

RiCkeH said:


> 30 minutes into RAW and the announce table is gone already.


Now THATS progress! *SHASHASHASHA*!!!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

deadstar1988 said:


> That bald fan.
> 
> Yeaaaah yeaaaaah yeaaaah
> 
> ...


The new version of the Yes chant !!!!! Yeah, yeah, yeah !!!!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

They booked Owens and Ambrose well and showcased Nevilles ability. I think well done all round.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

The hateful 8 jobbers


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

no one hates the new day lol
stupid WWE


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Godway said:


> :lmao You are, mark. Keep hearing what you want to hear. You don't even know what "over" is if you think anything about that opening segment was over.
> 
> It got the kind of reaction you'd expect for two midcarders or lower standing in the ring.


If I'm a mark you're a smark.

Go ahead and listen to the segment over, if Roman got a barely over Roman chant then you need to shut the fuck from now on cuz clearly you don't like the man.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No one gives one fuck enough to love or hate ADR and Sheamus.
This shoddy ass list.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> DAYUUUM JoJo... she needs more TV time...she bad as fawk!


She could be a valet for a wrestler someday.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Reigns isn't super over or anything. Ambrose gets the same reactions, if not better.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

WWE listing for the audience who we should be booing :ha


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

JBL: You can't anticipate for Dean Ambrose because even HE doesn't know what he's gonna do, Maggle.
Vince: Say he's crazy.
JBL: This lunatic just went through a table.
Vince: Say he's crazy.
JBL: Look at him, the guy belongs in a rubber room!
Vince: SAY HE'S CRAZY, DAMMIT.
JBL: THE HELL IS WRONG WITH HIM, MAGGLE! THE HELL IS WRONG WITH HIM?


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Neville is the lamest wrestler of wwe, the only more is more lame than nevillle is fin balor


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> I didn't break the Law, I am the Law :vince8


:done that smiley


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Is it to late for Reigns to drop the title to Ambrose lol?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Owens/Ambrose by far the best feud WWE has going right now. Not even close. Everything else is SHIT.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

deadstar1988 said:


> That bald fan.
> 
> Yeaaaah yeaaaaah yeaaaah
> 
> ...


woooo awesome!

I didn't know those people actually existed outside High School party movie scenes


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

People need to stop hating. Roman got huge chants. Austin-like. 

That segment will get huge numbers when the ratings come out. Off the charts.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mra22 said:


> deadstar1988 said:
> 
> 
> > That bald fan.
> ...


:harper


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

NinjaCPU09 said:


> He got cheered but it certainly wasn't enough to merit for a top guy. Maybe mid-card.


I disagree with that but I'm not looking to spend this whole thread dissecting how over Roman's segment was.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

OmegaWolf666 said:


> So what's the deal with those TV monitors in the announce tables? Are they like indestructable or just easy to replace or what?


Indestructible.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Col. Sanders from the KFC ad looks like ****** from _Me, Myself & Irene_, just 16 years later


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No one can be half arsed to hate Sheamus or ADR. Nice try WWE.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> WWE listing for the audience who we should be booing :ha


:lol:lol:lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Owens/Ambrose by far the best feud WWE has going right now. Not even close. Everything else is SHIT.


if only we got mic feuds with the both of them as well. so dumb two of the best in the WWE and they odnt even talk to each other during this feud.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Neville is the lamest wrestler of wwe, the only more is more lame than nevillle is fin balor


From the fan of the man who ruined more 2015 matches than anyone.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

The boring and unappreciated hateful 8 jobbers


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Neville is the lamest wrestler of wwe, the only more is more lame than nevillle is fin balor


There aren't enough words to explain how wrong you are.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Owens/Neville continue their series of fucking awesome matches. 

And Ambrose and Owens is EASILY the best thing going right now. AMAZING brawl and great continuation from last week.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Col. Sanders from the KFC ad, looks like ****** from _Me, Myself & Irene_, just 16 years later


Col. Sanders in those ads looks like Norm MacDonald to me. It even kinda sounds like him .


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

So we cut to Stardust vs Tituts O'Neil?

Okay, what's the catch?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> if only we got mic feuds with the both of them as well. so dumb two of the best in the WWE and they odnt even talk to each other during this feud.


Sorry. We have to have boring and pointless Stephanie and Reigns promos every single week instead.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Can these two morons just go away ?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rocketmansid said:


> More like No Holds Barred.


Or more like an extreme rules match.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

When did PTP split up? Did I miss something?


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Compared to Ambrose's pop, Reigns' pop is mid card level. Certainly not enough to warrant a face of the company/top face spot.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I see this Stardust/Titus O'Neil angle ends tonight?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

DENSPARK said:


> When did PTP split up? Did I miss something?


Darren Young broke a nail, he's recuperating from that.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Hmm. Two jobber entrances. I wonder who is gonna interrupt this match?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Titus vs Stardust. Oh look, another meaningless Raw match.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Did they start this match during the commercial? :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DENSPARK said:


> When did PTP split up? Did I miss something?


Kinda hope so.. Darren Young really got on my nerves.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I wonder if Sasha well get boring chants again today lol? Reigns is NOT over. No one is other then Ambrose. Reigns is getting midcard reaction at best. It's all relative though, crowds these days. Partic casuals don't really give two damns. Steph is right. It's all hope, they are latching onto Reigns. He well do what ever he does in the future, fail prob. Some poor soul well be the next Rock.


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

Erik. said:


> They booked Owens and Ambrose well and showcased Nevilles ability. I think well done all round.


Agreed. Not a bad start for tonight.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This Owens/Ambrose feud might be my favorite thing in WWE right now. Both guys are intense, focused, and there isnt any nonsense in it right now. If they would be allowed to talk some more, it could be even better.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the crowd is totally dead for this match lol


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

skidrowmofo said:


> Read Jericho is backstage tonight wonder if Vince has plans with him interfering either to screw over Roman or goes down there to help Roman retain


Thanks a lot, asshole. I saw a thread about a part timer and purposefully avoided it. This is for live discussion of what's happening on Raw, next time let's stick to that, yeah?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The awkward pauses of silence between the commentators say all you need to about this match.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

New?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

thought cody was injured?


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

God San Antonio is so meek and mild, those Hispanics just take what is fed to them.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

The crowd don't care for this match. Why should they?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So whereeee is this Stardust/Titus "feud" going?

A. They become the most electrifying tag team ever? Or

B. Stardust returns to Cody Rhodes Or

C. Titus is the new Hardcore Holly/Mysterio/Booker/Christian = vets trying to get Cody over


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

truelove said:


> thought cody was injured?


Z-Pack to the rescue


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Hmm. Two jobber entrances. I wonder who is gonna interrupt this match?


Y2J??


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Match is so dead..if u cut out video ..from sounds of arena you would think Raw was in empty arena having a Live wrestling rehearsal.....


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Stardust is cool, we can fight after school by the bus stop if you disagree.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

:lel those Cody chants are still a thing?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I think its time to bring back Cody Rhodes. Stardust is so over done.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

ura ura ura


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Any chance of HBK appearing tonight in his hometown?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

#PushTitus


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Yay, Stardust on Raw! This would be the perfect kind of match to make a Rumble qualifier. 

Weird that they're discussing Stardust's change of character like it's a recent thing. It's been over a year now!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Titus is just Amhead Johnson 2.0


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Remember on breaking ground when regal was telling hat girl to make an impression in her entrance...

How can any of them do that when only about 90% of the talent is in the ring before the ads finish?!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Three hours. Why?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I feel like tapping out on this match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Yay, new year, more wwe network plugs.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Titus O'Neill is a lovely man but something just doesn't click with him for me.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

they got a new table :ha :HA

and they just keep advertising the stupid fucking network :Jordan :maury


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

DUBBUDUBBUEE Network daht Kahm!!
:cole


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

Watching Titus vs Stardust is like watching the school bully pick on the special needs kid.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Becky Lynch :book


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Becky Lass Lass


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

New table :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Drunk Ric Flair is back UGH


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlotte is so ugly............


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Are they turning Charles heel?

Vince sure doesn't like his divas as faces.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Flair is on Raw practically every week these days.

:ti


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Charlotte :homer


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So glad Jerry is not on Raw anymore. I cannot stand his commentary on SD. He is so bloody annoying lol. Becky and charlotte zzzzz


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ugh. So Charlotte is going to cheat to win and she'll celebrate with her old broken down alcoholic frail in the face looking ass daddy. Go away Flair plz.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

Becky's loss record won't stop growing.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm a bit behind lol, but DEAN :mark: OMG I've wanted to see something like that from him since this feud started, YES. I hope they let them go all out at the Rumble, the match should be a hardcore one!


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

So cringe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Clash of the Titus is a cool name. I guess its written in the stars that Cody is a jobber forevermore.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Ric Flair scaring the fuck out of Becky lol*


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Becky is so fine...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nimbus said:


> Charlotte is so ugly............


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Man, Naitch must really need money. He appears on Raw to basically Woo and do nothing.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Jolly Jim Ross said:


> Charlotte :homer


Your prob the only one brah.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wonder if Charlotte will cheat to win and will be the start of the feud between her and Becky... Hmmmmm


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

That "fuck this old turd" look from Becky at the end of the segment.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Charlotte wouldbe nobody without the Flair name


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Drunk Ric Flair is back UGH


Is there any other kind? Would rather hear his incoherent babble than anything Charlotte does right now.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

This honestly feels like a familiar Diva's storyline...

Anyone remember Maria vs. Michelle McCool?

Both faces. One Diva's Champion. One blond, one redhead. Both faces (at the time).

Hmmmmmmmm....


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Flair is on Raw practically every week these days.
> 
> :ti


When you realize he's there more than Lesnar :ti


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Man, Naitch must really need money. He appears on Raw to basically Woo and do nothing.


Not a bad gig, tbh..


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Glad Flair is back on Raw. Becky's voice is just terrible.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*They better have Becky kick this Lass' ass.*


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Why was this match so hype on NXT but on raw Charlotte vs becky is seen as boring ?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"Spirit of competition" coming from an Irish person :ron


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Just fuck off old man. Charlotte is going to be Ric Flair's daughter for the rest of her life yeah but there is nothing worse at work that you are recognised and defined by the man who fathered you. Real message for all girls and women watching, independent women! yay!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Becky is so fine...


Really? She does nothing for me. But tastes and all.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Nimbus said:


> Charlotte wouldbe nobody without the Flair name


She's nobody with ric too


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Becky jobbing again eh?...I'm gonna go take a piss.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Ric Flair not saying anything is still better than Charlotte talking at all.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Not a bad gig, tbh..


Him appearing so often helps get no-one over


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Not a bad gig, tbh..


I'd sign up for that job in a heartbeat.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Man, Naitch must really need money. He appears on Raw to basically Woo and do nothing.


Only a fool turns down money. I'd take a 6 figure salary to do nothing.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

manchesterdud said:


> Why was this match so hype on NXT but on raw Charlotte vs becky is seen as boring ?


I guess smarks care about women matches. Casuals though? ITs a toilet break lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

manchesterdud said:


> Why was this match so hype on NXT but on raw Charlotte vs becky is seen as boring ?


WWE booking and Ric's liquor breath.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

manchesterdud said:


> Why was this match so hype on NXT but on raw Charlotte vs becky is seen as boring ?


Because Charlotte's character is basically mini flair and we all know that old fuck is going to interfere in the match.


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

Some1 send good ol sheamus out here before I change the channel ffs


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why does WWE think they are good at comedy? :kobefacepalm


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I rate Becky a lot and think she has a bright future on the main roster but Charlotte needs to win here. It would be hypocritical of me to want Becky to win after my stance on dominant champions and being booked strong. Charlotte wins, hopefully due to some shenanigans, we get more sympathy for Becky and the character development of Charlotte turning heel comes through a little bit more.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Jolly Jim Ross said:


> Charlotte :homer


What kind of fetish is that


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

2-Time Hall of Famer :lmao

(Well 3-time if you count TNA :lol)


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

MyaTheBee said:


> Becky jobbing again eh?...I'm gonna go take a piss.


She has to win right to get a title match at the RR? The Charlotte can win at RR at the same time as going full heel then they can do Charlotte vs Sasha for WM.


----------



## OmegaWolf666 (Jan 11, 2005)

I thought Charlotte's shirt said "Wood" lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Him appearing so often help get no-one over


I agree it's not doing anything for Charlotte. I'm just saying from his perspective and his bank account. Show up, be in one segment, do pretty much nothing and get paid for it? I'd do it too if they offered me that. I don't blame Ric for saying yes if they keep asking him to show up and are willing to pay him. I blame WWE for that.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

Well, let's see how this goes down!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

manchesterdud said:


> Why was this match so hype on NXT but on raw Charlotte vs becky is seen as boring ?


Charlotte's character is a bit mixed because of Ric. She's basically heel now, but with Ric by her side it's hard to commit to the boos. Which makes it hard to get invested in the story they're going for.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*"Oh Waah Waah Waah" 

-JBL*



*God that shit gets annoying.*


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Crickets for Becky..........


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Man, Naitch must really need money. He appears on Raw to basically Woo and do nothing.


Well really though, he probably actually does need the money, doesn't he have like 5 ex-wives to pay alimony every month?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh hey look, another match that we've seen a million times already.

Are they even trying tonight? It's the first Raw of the year, at least try..


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

A "We want Tamina" sign. Wow


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That crowd couldn't give 1/4 teaspoon of a fuck.
And that patronizing Tamina sign :ti


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Of course I had to turn it on when this garbage is on.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Erik. said:


> I rate Becky a lot and think she has a bright future on the main roster but Charlotte needs to win here. It would be hypocritical of me to want Becky to win after my stance on dominant champions and being booked strong. Charlotte wins, hopefully due to some shenanigans, we get more sympathy for Becky and the character development of Charlotte turning heel comes through a little bit more.


Disagree,, Becky needs the win, maybe via rollup and even fuckery, to set up a title match at the RR between the two.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> I agree it's not doing anything for Charlotte. I'm just saying from his perspective and his bank account. Show up, be in one segment, do pretty much nothing and get paid for it? I'd do it too if they offered me that. I don't blame Ric for saying yes if they keep asking him to show up and are willing to pay him. I blame WWE for that.


I love it! Take stupid people's money


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

OmegaWolf666 said:


> I thought Charlotte's shirt said "Wood" lol


 It actually does look like it says Wood :ha


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

We want tamina give that guy a metal


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

How awesome would it be If Flair started kissing Becky and caused Charlotte to lose the match lol.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

What's the point in them goggles exactly?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Jolly Jim Ross said:


> Charlotte :homer


Come on bro :jay


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Becky Lynch. bama4


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> She has to win right to get a title match at the RR? The Charlotte can win at RR at the same time as going full heel then they can do *Charlotte vs Sasha for WM*.


Other words so NXT gets the time to shine. And screw anyone who has worked thier ass off on the current roster? Sasha has bombed sorry. What makes anyone think she has the cred with her current booking to be at wm lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> 2-Time Hall of Famer :lmao
> 
> (Well 3-time if you count TNA :lol)


Come on, No one counts TNA. 


And a "We want Tamina" sign? Definition of hipster asshole.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank goodness Becky got rid of the corset. Didn't look right on her at all, and didn't make logical sense to wrestle in something that would constrict you a bunch either.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

So far so good.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Heath V said:


> Only a fool turns down money. I'd take a 6 figure salary to do nothing.


True, but it diminishes his star power. If his segments are pointless, a Flair appearance becomes pointless, which a man of his stature should never be.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

LMAO @ that ''We want Tamina'' sign...That guy is too edgy for me.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Ric looking like he's staring off into Space Mountain.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

TBH when you look closely. Becky looks as manly as Charlotte.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Heath V said:


> How awesome would it be If Flair started kissing Becky and caused Charlotte to lose the match lol.


Censors in place I'm sure


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Come on, No one counts TNA.
> 
> 
> And a "We want Tamina" sign? Definition of hipster asshole.


Reward for being in the TNA HOF is probably Lays Chips and $20 in food stamps.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Not sure what makes me sleepy fast, Raw or listening to michaels and Collinsworth call SNf


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seriously though, how many rematches can we get? Disappointing that they're going to continue this trend into 2016.

:jay


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Would actually let Becky do some borderline illegal stuff to me.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

3ku1 said:


> Other words so NXT gets the time to shine. And screw anyone who has worked thier ass off on the current roster? Sasha has bombed sorry. What makes anyone think she has the cred with her current booking to be at wm lol.


Well because she's generally won all her matches, and Charlotte's already beaten Paige and she'll probably go through Becky. Nattie's not on the roster, Nikki isn't coming back so who's left?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Becky is hot. That is all.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> Other words so NXT gets the time to shine. And screw anyone who has worked thier ass off on the current roster? Sasha has bombed sorry. What makes anyone think she has the cred with her current booking to be at wm lol.


Because Sasha is the most popular and talented woman in the WWE main roster. WM is three months away they can easy book her strong from now until WM. Also who on the main roster deserves it more than Sasha? No one.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Flair's purpose here is to attempt to give a rub to his daughter (I don't know what more he can do) and collect money to pay all that alimony to his ex-wives


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*So far a pretty good divas match.*


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Ric gets turned on when his daughter beats on other girls.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Did Flair just tell Charlotte to "give it to HIM" ?

Becky is a him?


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

They made becky a joke smh... and crowd seems to b dead for EVERYTHING to night


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Becky got a little flab flab going around her stomach.

She gotta lose that or else WWE gonna do a Ms. Piggy 2.0 storyline.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Wonder if Charlotte will cheat to win and will be the start of the feud between her and Becky... Hmmmmm


Just wake from a coma?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I think we'd all agree this is better then the divas match we got last week.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

there is something a bit sexual about men cheering women on in a fight so ... it's a bit weird if your da's oot there telling you to kick another lassies cunt in .... it's just wrong :jay


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

Raw needs more Kane


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

They should totally have Flair turn on Charlotte and align with another diva one day. That'd be rad.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Remember the days when a female bronco buster would happen. Memories.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Rookie of the Year said:


> True, but it diminishes his star power. If his segments are pointless, a Flair appearance becomes pointless, which a man of his stature should never be.


This is true as well, but.. I can't blame the guy for wanting to help get his daughter over.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

Incredible match so far :clap


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> True, but it diminishes his star power. If his segments are pointless, a Flair appearance becomes pointless, which a man of his stature should never be.


I agree but at this point he's pimped himself out a lot so it doesn't really surprise me. The man is well past his prime and is a bona-fide legend. I figure he looks at this as a way to support his daughter, stay on tv to stay relevant and collect a nice check. He'll never retire!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

deadstar1988 said:


> Remember the days when a female bronco buster would happen. Memories.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Female "Stinkfaces" to

The memories :mj2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Raw needs more Kane


Has never been said by anyone sane.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Becky got a little flab flab going around her stomach.
> 
> She gotta lose that or else WWE gonna do a Ms. Piggy 2.0 storyline.


It's sexy though... who wants a "perfect" woman?


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

How is Becky not pushed to the moon? Best pure wrestler in the division and the hottest. Those thighs...


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Becky got a little flab flab going around her stomach.
> 
> She gotta lose that or else WWE gonna do a Ms. Piggy 2.0 storyline.


Works for Paige.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Becky getting a chant. Wow.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Honeymoon said:


> Incredible match so far :clap


This female spot fest?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Censors in place I'm sure


Unfortunately my friend. Still that would be great, I can imagine him all over Becky with Charlotte in the ring in shock and crying over her loss. The dirtiest player in the game, wooo!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> It's sexy though... who wants a "perfect" woman?


Aye I don't mind it all, I like my women with some cushion to push....but WWE I dunno :lol


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

A gif of Becky tooting her ass incoming IN 3...2...1


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

U tards must like charlottes big ol mole on her face


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Becky getting another chant.

Again, Wow.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

BIG JOHN


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> Works for Paige.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

deadstar1988 said:


> Would actually let Becky do some borderline illegal stuff to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


well she is south of the border :delrio


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Ric's got a busy week next week on the Stone Cold Podcast? Wasn't that shit taped two months ago


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

"It was eggnog it wasn't acid"

the fuck


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

It's a female with the tamina sign.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Holy shit Becky is over lol


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Sekai no Kana said:


> *"Oh Waah Waah Waah"
> 
> -JBL*
> 
> ...


JBL in general is extremely annoying. I still will not get how WWE thinks having him on commentary is a good idea. I'd rather have Adamle (and he's probably near the worst of the bunch) myself if forced to pick between the two.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> It's sexy though... who wants a "perfect" woman?


I agree, perfection is overrated, and Becky is awesome. Good match so far


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Kinda hope so.. Darren Young really got on my nerves.


You can't hate Darren Young! That's homophobia!!! He's gay did you know?


Yeah I'm with you man, can't stand the guy. Comes off as really stuck up about his sexuality.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Female "Stinkfaces" to
> 
> The memories :mj2












Torrie :homer


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Heath V said:


> Unfortunately my friend. Still that would be great, I can imagine him all over Becky with Charlotte in the ring in shock and crying over her loss. The dirtiest player in the game, wooo!


:jaydamn you're killing me :grin2:


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> well she is south of the border :delrio



I'll go south of her border 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Color me surprised, this has been very good and very well received by the crowd.

Also, hear them Becky chants?! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

ANOTHER Becky chant. That's 3 or 4 in this match.

:lmao


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

At least her ring attire is slightly better than last week. These 2 just seem to have horrible chemistry together. Total snore fest, I want Ric to go wild and drop an elbow on his jacket.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Stevie Wonder saw that Ric Flair leg grab coming.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Becky wins!


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Becky with the crowd behind her.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Heath V said:


> At least her ring attire is slightly better than last week. These 2 just seem to have horrible chemistry together. Total snore fest, I want Ric to go wild and drop an elbow on his jacket.



Throwing his designer shoes into the crowd. Maniac


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Charlotte heel turn scenes


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

No boring chants. Is this because Sasha is not involved, botching all the time lol? Just saying. Yeah getting some pops. I mean why woulden't she? Charlotte is so damn unlikeable.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Female "Stinkfaces" to
> 
> The memories :mj2


Leave the memories alone, leave the memories alone... :mj2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"Exploder" was that Cole calling the move or describing a large portion of the men watching Becky Lynch?


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

Becky with the upset!?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Shocked the crowd got into it like it did.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Good match, good storyline progression, good pop.

See what happens when you start taking the Divas seriously?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

DemonKane_Legend said:


> Raw needs more Kane





KuritaDavion said:


> Has never been said by anyone sane.


Raw needs the REAL Kane.. Setting Cole on fire, shocking HHH's balls, Tombstoning Kardashians, burying Cena alive at Wrestlmanias, And while we're at it.. 

Baggin the Divas.. literally.. bagging them and dragging them off!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's okay.
They'll be besties again next month.
:vince


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Flair with that Hogan hair-do


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Damn good reaction for Becky.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

I bet Ric would get busted open if Becky put him in the disarmer.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Jesus. Charlotte needs to rid herself of thay horrid spear.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

I think cena will return tonight to interfiere in the main event


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Edge wants his weak ass spear back


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

See, they just booed Charlotte then wooed for Flair. Mixed messages...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SovereignVA said:


> Good match, good storyline progression, good pop.
> 
> See what happens when you start taking the Divas seriously?


And when you don't put models in there and call them wrestlers lol. When you give them actually time and they both have talent that is what you get.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So Paige loses three times in a row to Charlote. Becky wins in a pointless match on raw lol? I dopn't know.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

I have to give credit where credit is due: That match, the sequence after, and this entire feud has been booked well and carried out well.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Charlotte is a heel you can really get against eh? lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't lie Flair dancing around like a alcoholic manic is still awesome.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

How the fuck has he not had a heart attack in the ring yet


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

And the crowd is no selling this heel turn.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The way these divas change their persona's, I'm sure in about 2 weeks Becky will be heel and Charlotte will be face :lol


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Great match. Charlotte is a good heel.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Waiting for that elbow drop, Rick.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Headliner said:


> I can't lie Flair dancing around like a alcoholic manic is still awesome.


:flairdance


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

deadstar1988 said:


> Throwing his designer shoes into the crowd. Maniac
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yes!! Lol..


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*This better be the start of a good heated feud. This will definitely help Becky.*


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Good match and good for Becky win. 
Nice to see booking tonight getting the winners and losers over i.e Neville/Owens too


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

You go Becky, hopefully she'll be able to get a good title reign.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Lmao at that garbage ass spear.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

That was really great, apart from that spear, wish she'd stop doing it, looks terrible but that was really good


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

AngryConsumer said:


> Jesus. Charlotte needs to rid herself of thay horrid spear.


Very Edge'esque impact...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm glad my baby Becky won!

I think Becky is going to be my 2nd fav wrestler and the first time a woman's wrestler has been one of my favs EVER and I've been watching WWE since the early 90's.

Rollins and Becky! I need a sig dammit!


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Delbusto1 said:


> I bet Ric would get busted open if Becky put him in the disarmer.


He'd get busted open elbowing his own jacket. That's why he's the GOAT.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Heath V said:


> Yes!! Lol..



I remember the nitro when he was strutting around in his blue boxer shorts and having to try and rationalise it to my parents..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

Naitch throwing his sport coat and Bex tosses that shit right back at him. Nice


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> So Paige loses three times in a row to Charlote. Becky wins in a pointless match on raw lol? I dopn't know.


Oi, it wasn't clean it was an upset victory and beside Charlotte attacked after the match kind of makes up for it now doesn't it? *SHASHASHA*!!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

JBLoser said:


> I have to give credit where credit is due: That match, the sequence after, and this entire feud has been booked well and carried out well.


100% agree. I like Becky more because of this storyline.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice match and not only did Becky get chants during her flurry of offense and a decent pop for her victory, but Charlotte finally turned heel. It's too bad that baby Flair's boos were really tepid. :serious:



Phaedra said:


> Ryback vs Big Show, can I sign a petition to either have this stopped or moved on to the first available slot so it can be over and we can watch raw without the fucking threat of it, thanks.


Nope, because misery and suffering is what's best for business. :vince5 :trips2


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Charlotte should flex her biceps more to show she's fit, muscular, and narcissistic.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Headliner said:


> I can't lie Flair dancing around like a alcoholic manic is still awesome.


You saw that one when he was in TNA chugging a beer? :lol


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Vince "Ratings" McMahon


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Nimbus said:


> I think cena will return tonight to interfiere in the main event


Man is that far fetched


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Damn I love that blue suit that Vince has on.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Does anyone like sheamus?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> So Paige loses three times in a row to Charlote. Becky wins in a pointless match on raw lol? I dopn't know.


They needed her to win to make her a credible threat to Charlotte. Paige is already credible. They jobbed Lynch out this entire time so they needed to clean up their mess.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Does Vince have a height limit on his employees? this is why he has women interviewing backstage.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"I AM THE LAW" :vince8


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why isn't breaking ground on year round .
that sucks its ending already


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Nimbus said:


> I think cena will return tonight to interfiere in the main event


:trips2 for the 'shocker' end.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Last week Steph saying to Roman that he assaulted a 70 year old. 

Motherfucker is a tank under that suit. More put together than half the roster 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Nice match and not only did Becky get chants during her flurry of offense and a decent pop for her victory, but Charlotte finally turned heel. It's too bad that baby Flair's boos were really tepid. :serious:


Well it's kind of hard to fully boo her with Ric losing his mind at ringside. At this point who's going to really boo him?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> They needed her to win to make her a credible threat to Charlotte. Paige is already credible. They jobbed Lynch out this entire time so they needed to clean up their mess.


I understand that. But Paige has lost 13 divas title matches in a row. How is Paige not any less of a jobber? But anyway.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

SashaXFox said:


> Man is that far fetched


Everyone knows that's Kane's job. :miz


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm Just saying this but imo this is and wwe is fucking shit and if wasent for half a bottle of whisky and this forum i wouldn't be watching this shit.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

deadstar1988 said:


> Last week Steph saying to Roman that he assaulted a 70 year old.
> 
> Motherfucker is a tank under that suit. More put together than half the roster
> 
> ...


Indeed, there are probably dudes in their 30's who would love a body like that.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

FINALLY! CHARLOTTE TURNS ON BECKY!!! 

That was fantastically done. Great match between the two aswell.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Granted I doubt he would need to adhere to any drugs testing..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

witchblade000 said:


> And the crowd is no selling this heel turn.


they initially Booed but Ric got in and did his thing and everyone went 

eeeeh fuck it Flair is still awesome


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> He'd get busted open elbowing his own jacket. That's why he's the GOAT.


Lol yes!! How awesome would that have been if Becky and Charlotte were doing their thing having their match and Flair did a blade job to himself outside the ring. The crowd would be like wtf, Vince would be furious and I'd be laughing so hard I wouldn't be able to breathe.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Delbusto1 said:


> I bet Ric would get busted open if Becky put him in the disarmer.


Yeeeeeahh, yeeeaahh that old dog would, lmfao!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Prayer Police said:


> Charlotte should flex her biceps more to show she's fit, muscular, and narcissistic.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Hardees and carl's jr ads are using Pantera songs...


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Fuck the World Wildlife Fund!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

deadstar1988 said:


> I remember the nitro when he was strutting around in his blue boxer shorts and having to try and rationalise it to my parents..
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Lmao me too!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Mr. Robot :mark:


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

witchblade000 said:


> Fuck the World Wildlife Fund!



For a minute I heard WWF and had to double take 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

skidrowmofo said:


> With all the fuckery definitely going to go down in the main event I would love to see Undertaker come in for the save help Roman retain. Maybe set up something later for those two at Fast Lane or Mania


More like HBK..unless HBK is gonna just work storylines involving Rollins... I would say Rock, but that would weaken his pop for RR.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

.....................And here's where the show grinds to a complete halt.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

*elbow drops jacket internally*


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

We got a Ryback coming on guys!

Let's see how they handle this one.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Its only been a hour ??? Wtf this show is dragging bad af


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

great a big show ryback match incoming :fuck


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Woah, Lillian looking good tonight.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Rusev is bae :lol


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

If they want Charlotte to get heel heat, have her dump Ric. Have her tell him how she doesn't need him anymore. Ric may be a heel, but everybody loves him and everybody will hate Charlotte if she did this.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Rusev is Bae sign
:ti


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow.. Ryback sure put some lung behind that "wake up it's feeding time" Almost like a guy who's sick of his shit booking.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> You saw that one when he was in TNA chugging a beer? :lol


Some of his best moments were in TNA.









There's sooooo many I can link. His stuff with Jay Lethal was GOAT.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Woah, Lillian looking good tonight.


Just don't ask her to sing...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ryback vs Show????

:lmao Why?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Uh oh, Lilian Garcia hyping Big Show's size with the Royal Rumble around the corner.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Big Show vs Ryback :cry

No mercy from Vince.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Looking at that front row, they really don't need to chant Feed Me More.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

My stream just cut out, is that a sign?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

:grande ... no want.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

....

and it's the Big Show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jesus fucking christ.. Why did they have to torture me with that match again.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

OMG WHERE IS THE NYQUIL


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Rusev is bae <3


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ryback vs Big Shoe

Oh look Kansas/Oklahoma is starting


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Has Saxton said anything relevant at all ever?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

That "Rusev is bae" sign... :lel


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

MyaTheBee said:


> finalnight said:
> 
> 
> > Woah, Lillian looking good tonight.
> ...


Wouldn't mind her humming...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:evans at the RUSEV IS BAE sign.

Bonus points for making it styled after the Bulgarian flag. :chlol



KuritaDavion said:


> Well it's kind of hard to fully boo her with Ric losing his mind at ringside. At this point who's going to really boo him?


I would boo him while obnoxiously proclaiming that I'm straight edge and better than everyone.

:draper2


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Start up those please retire chants.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Worlds largest "athlete"


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

BRAY WYATT!?!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Bigass McStrongman!!


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

This crap again?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Are they really going to use Ryback to put Big Show over as a threat for the Royal Rumble? 

Jesus Christ fpalm As if anyone buys this shit. 

Build Ryback up for fucks sake.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wyatt's?!??!?


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

lmfao im dead


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

RyFuckOffBack to wherever you came from. This clown has been around for years and is still as green as shite.

And the Big Show. The best thing that fucker ever did was his appearance in Jingle all the way.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:renee3


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

"Big Guy goes splat.."
:jbl

1-4-16


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ryback and Wyatt?

Talk about a random ass, filer feud.

:drake1


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I was almost fully asleep...Big Slow vs Rylack....Who thought THAT would put butts in the seats?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Wyatt face turn ending this match? :ha


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Strowman had his nuts on Rowan's head :lmao


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wyatt/Ryback again?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh look they are beating someone up that we could care less about


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Ryback is nothing compared to Strowman


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

watch big show squash them


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Why are the WyATT FAMILY


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

WOOT WOOT WYATT FUCKERY TO SAVE US FROM THIS BULLSHIT MATCH

THANK YOU BASED BRAY


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Wyatts to get flattened by Show to make him look strong?



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big Show face turn #2342349063246


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Show about to bury them


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Didn't Wyatt and Ryback feud just last May? :lol

#RosterProblems


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp, so much for the Wyatts being a big deal.


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

What the fuck is up with Bray's pant leg?


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

Are they going after the Big Show!?!

YESSSSSSSSSSSS!!! KICK HIS ASS!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I could see Corbin joining the Wyatts if he can grow a decent beard.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Or a Big Shoe face turn? Double :ha


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

FACE TURN!!!! LOL.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Show chants :ha


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Some of his best moments were in TNA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAOOOOOOOOO I'm cryin :lmao :lmao :lmao

This shit still got me in tears:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"This is what we want to see"

Fuck you JBL.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Ryback and Wyatt?
> 
> Talk about a random ass, filer feud.
> 
> :drake1


Rehash from early last year aswell.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

Retire him please


----------



## christien62 (Oct 22, 2013)

big show chants dead


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

One hit from Bray put Big Show on his knees :lmao


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

WHY ARE THE WYARR family attcking ryback? lord im a wyatt mark byut this is back to their random attacks. Attacking show now


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm counting this as a Big Show face turn.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BIG SHOW chants :lmao

This crowd. I feel bad that HBK lives there. Holy hell.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Big Show turned face first Raw of the year :ha :Ha :Jordan :LOL :maury


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

More Big Show turns than Wrestlemania's


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

OMG...... a Wyatt vs big show feud I've always wanted to see that ..... said no one ever


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Big Show surrounded by mini John Tenta, Razor Ramon with a huge beard and wifebeater top, giant Eugene and upside-down Sheamus head


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Holy shit! How tall is Strauman?


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

How big is Strauman? Looks about same as big show


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

I love bray's Jun Kazama pants.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Big Show chant in 2016...........Wow San Antonio,


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh shut up Bray, no one takes you seriously anymore.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Brays trash polka tattoo is nice ...i Always wanted a trash polka tattoo


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Man Strowman is fucking huge


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Big Slow turn #3 ,567,429.....Who gives a hydroelectric dam?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

that's just the Four Horsemen sign, just upside down.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Harper throwing them wyatt gang signs.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

That 4 hand gesture is wild disrespectful b.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

Look on the bright side!

It was either a Wyatt Family attack or a repeat Ryback/Big Show match?

Pick Your Poison.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> WHY ARE THE WYARR family attcking ryback? lord im a wyatt mark byut this is back to their random attacks. Attacking show now


It's not random.. They're probably just going to keep attacking everyone in the rumble till the PPV.


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

The new 4 horsemen? lol


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Nice to see the Wyatt Family being established as a force going towards the Royal Rumble.

I find it so hard to take Strowman seriously though, looking like a jacked up Eugene. Kinda like how I used to find it hard to take Lashley seriously with his tiny head and baby face.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Not a bad promo their from Wyatt :mark:. Thikning about it could be good. Establishing Wyatts as a force going towards rumble. Prob see them, in the next corresponsding weeks taking out everyone.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Big Show surrounded by mini John Tenta, Razor Ramon with a huge beard and wifebeater top, giant Eugene and upside-down Sheamus head


:clap :heston :clap

Also WWE Network gift card? :maury


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

thesuperred said:


> What the fuck is up with Bray's pant leg?


I think they are supposed to be buzzards. WWE's unclever way of being clever with Bray's catchphrase.


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Big Show face turn #260


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

NOW WOULDN'T IT HAVE BEEN MORE INTERESTING if Braun strowman showed some character dynamic and told the wyatts to back off and keep the stare down going ?

the crowd was feeding off it really good but the beat down kinda killed the mood a bit.

missed a trick there.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Another illogical Wyatt feud incoming.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:mark: at Bray basically calling himself and the Family the Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Decent RAW so far to be fair


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A Wyatt/Big Show feud.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

What was even the point of that. Any of it.

Wyatts aren't a threat to anyone anymore 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

g972 said:


> Big Show face turn #260


Only 260? Pretty sure you missed a few.....thousand :jericho2


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

LOL @ the fools comparing themselves to the four horsemen.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Jesus fucking christ.. Why did they have to torture me with that match again.


Who the hell is forcing you to watch it? I mean when Ambrose has a match I just change the channel....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> :mark: at Bray basically calling himself and the Family the Four Horsemen of the Apocalypse.


But then sadness that we might get Rowan and Braun vs. Ryback and Show matches.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Wyatt's causing destruction is always awesome to watch.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Should be the Fantastic 4 because they're awful thanks to the writing


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

deadstar1988 said:


> What was even the point of that. Any of it.
> 
> Wyatts aren't a threat to anyone anymore
> 
> ...


ReLLY TELL THE commentators that who sell the product to the audience. Look at them they are all monsters. They just need to walk out and they are a threat come on now.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

MyaTheBee said:


> LOL @ the fools comparing themselves to the four horsemen.



More like the fucking job squad 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

everything post opening segment has been absolutely fine. thoroughly enjoyed the Charlotte/becky segment


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Maybe a feud against Big Show, is a feud that Wyatt can win. Just sayin'.


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Glad the Wyatts saved us from that match, nobody wants to see Big Show vs Ryback


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

This is worst theme ever made WTF


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

League of Jobbernation has some decent music at least


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This League of Nations thing needs to DIE ASAP.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

deadstar1988 said:


> What was even the point of that. Any of it.
> 
> Wyatts aren't a threat to anyone anymore
> 
> ...


And that's the reason to not try and build them up for the Royal Rumble...how?


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

We want Barrett


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

League! League! League! League!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Damn this theme is lazy as fuck.

Must've popped a xans & said fuck it on the casio keyboard.


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

southrnbygrace said:


> Another illogical Wyatt feud incoming.


Has there ever been a Wyatt feud that wasn't?


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Wow these guys came out to almost no reaction at all. *


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Alberto's pysique, pretty impressive.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

This League of Nations theme is god aweful lol.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd say this was more of Wyatts issuing their intent in the Rumble rather than the start of a feud.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Random, meaningless tag match on Raw.

You're kidding!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh look the Samoan confused rappers


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

When we say Uce, Ya'll say.....

:no


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Kostic said:


> And that's the reason to not try and build them up for the Royal Rumble...how?



well just have them win a feud once in a while haha


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Rusev is Bae sign roud
now double tap out these two fuck paint cuntbags


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lesner returning next Weeks Raw :mark:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

That drum beat in the Uso's opening theme is me banging my fucking head. 

sorry i know kids love them but, not for me. you shouldn't really complain about something that's not really meant for you.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

No word of any Brock RAW appearances but he'll be at a house this Friday :cole
fuck you, fans :vince5


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Leage of Nations is so cringe worth man, everyone thing about it, the name, the music, they need to develop some personality at the moment they are quite boring to watch.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

bray should become the lone biker of the apocalypse


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Did Del Rio's new contract also make him not subject to the wellness policy.....


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Brock returns! :mark::mark:


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Heath V said:


> Alberto's pysique, pretty impressive.


I hope he passes the wellness test...


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

USO's vs The Bushwackers, book it! I want to hear their kick ass theme music and give the rub to Luke and Butch.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

In other news

http://wrestling-edge.com/132207-2/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I enjoyed it when the Uso's were injured tbh. Awful.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Usos? Can I have Ryback and Show back please?
:dead3


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This raw feels like 2015 but also feels like 2014 and 2013 and 2012...catch my drift ?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

For the records I don't think Wyatts are starting a new feud. Its just them estblishing them selfs for the rumble. They well prob take out more people too.


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

Looks like Del Rio got a haircut.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Usos bringing their fucking Slammys with them... I like the Usos, but we don't need reminding of that ridiculous win.

And as much as the League of Nations reminds me of a WWE video game storyline, that's a pretty sweet Tron video they have.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

MyaTheBee said:


> Heath V said:
> 
> 
> > Alberto's pysique, pretty impressive.
> ...


And if he doesn't, Alberto El Patron can always return to LU :delrio


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

please tell me im not only one who seen that guy in crowd who looked like old school nelly do that Fat joe Lean loooool


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> In other news
> 
> http://wrestling-edge.com/132207-2/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


How reputable is The Wrestling Observer?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Nice to see Alberto Del Rio looking like he went to a black barbershop in the hood with that mean ass fade he got.:lol


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

MyaTheBee said:


> I hope he passes the wellness test...


that doesn't exist anymore


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Usos bringing their fucking Slammys with them... I like the Usos, but we don't need reminding of that ridiculous win.
> 
> And as much as the League of Nations reminds me of a WWE video game storyline, that's a pretty sweet Tron video they have.


*coughcough*WWE'12*coughcoughcough*


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> No word of any Brock RAW appearances but he'll be at a house this Friday :cole
> fuck you, fans :vince5


Cole said Lesner well be on Raw next Monday.


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

It's weird seeing 4 people in the ring. I'm used to 8 and 16 men tags from WWE.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

why are they praising the league of jobbers just shut the fuck up Cole and JBL


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> In other news
> 
> http://wrestling-edge.com/132207-2/...l&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer


Is this legit? If so.....


AJ Styles vs Neville


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

MyaTheBee said:


> I hope he passes the wellness test...


They seem to be selective with who they test. No way is HHH natural, as well as Cena or Ryback. We know Vince is on all kind of hormone replacement. 

I actually don't have an issue with it as long as they stay healthy, don't abuse it and stay on top of their blood work.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

Son of a bitch it's the damn 'We are Awesome' chant!

Seriously, I thought this crowd was good for while!?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> It's weird seeing 4 people in the ring. I'm used to 8 and 16 men tags from WWE.


Hour and a half left yet


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

killacamt said:


> that doesn't exist anymore


Ask Billy Gunn


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Honeymoon said:


> Looks like Del Rio got a haircut.


he got them all cut


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Come on Rusev! :rusevyes


----------



## Memphis7 (Aug 20, 2015)

This is another pointless match that aint going nowhere


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

Did I just hear JBL compare the league of lame to the fucking 4 horsemen?


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

I would pay to see Del rio beat the piss out of horse face aka roman reigns for real


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

The accuracy of that from Rusev is why he's top property and they shouldn't forget it any time soon.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Rusev :rusevcrush :rusevyes


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

SashaXFox said:


> please tell me im not only one who seen that guy in crowd who looked like old school nelly do that Fat joe Lean loooool


I saw it, cringe worthy as hell.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Wow that throw looked dangerous as fuck with the way he flung him.*


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Damn! Killer top rope belly to belly from Rusev! Reminds me of a certain American hero...


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

thesuperred said:


> Did I just hear JBL compare the league of lame to the fucking 4 horsemen?


And..... 4 horseman were a bunch of overrated ****'s plus he's being sarcastic as always


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> he got them all cut


:lel that fucking guy.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Damn! Killer top rope belly to belly from Rusev! Reminds me of a certain American hero...



Hulkster?!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Ask Billy Gunn


Which is utter bullshit!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

thesuperred said:


> Did I just hear JBL compare the league of lame to the fucking 4 horsemen?


That man's gone so far off the deep end it's literally becoming surreal..


And yes, that is the proper usage of literally.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

2 vs 1 is on ESPN for college basketball so thankfully I can switch channels now :YES


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev is so athletic for a big man!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

deadstar1988 said:


> Hulkster?!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Who? :vince2


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Kurt Angle.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Spikeman said:


> *coughcough*WWE'12*coughcoughcough*


That's the one, I couldn't remember which one, but I knew they had an all-European stable or something.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

deadstar1988 said:


> Hulkster?!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


*No, Mr. America of course!*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wish Dean Ambrose would have given Kevin Owens Dirty Deeds on the announce table. :welbeck


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Del Rio needs a valet imo, he needs a crew or something. I believe in the guy being able to legitimately go but i'm bored when he talks.

Also that breaking news via Meltzer ... i'm happy for Gallows and Here comes the Balor Club just in time for it to be revealed heel Balor attacked Itami.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

Rusev with near disrespect by signaling for the Samoan Spike!


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> That man's gone so far off the deep end it's literally becoming surreal..
> 
> 
> And yes, that is the proper usage of literally.


Seriously. Ric should come out and throw his sportcoat at that dumbfuck. Dumbest shit ever


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> I wish Dean Ambrose would have given Kevin Owens Dirty Deeds on the announce table. :welbeck


I was waiting on it.... maybe at RR.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Dat dropkick. :banderas

Damn Rusev's fucking awesome.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Where is Lana?


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Where the fuck is The New Day?????


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Phaedra said:


> Del Rio needs a valet imo, he needs a crew or something. I believe in the guy being able to legitimately go but i'm bored when he talks.
> 
> Also that breaking news via Meltzer ... i'm happy for Gallows and Here comes the Balor Club just in time for it to be revealed heel Balor attacked Itami.


To bad for Gallows though that he will be back to being Festus sometime next year :mj2


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Don't know why some are ripping into JBL. He doesen't write the lines, they are fed to him.


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

BigBoyChomski said:


> And..... 4 horseman were a bunch of *overrated* ****'s plus he's being sarcastic as always


What are you on right now ? Whatever it is it must be some potent sh*t.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

deadstar1988 said:


> Hulkster?!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Remember that time he did a moonsault off the top of the cage? Good times.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DABB ON EM


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"Dabbing" makes the Usos effective fighters? :aries2


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> To bad for Gallows though that he will be back to being Festus sometime next year :mj2


I sincerely hope they don't fuck him over this time though. sincerely.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

uwhatta????


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

When did JBL get Stink faced by the USOs? What the fuck is he talking about?


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Remember that time he did a moonsault off the top of the cage? Good times.



I'll never forget the belly to belly through the glass on Shane o Mac at King of the ring 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Can wwe just release USOS. Worst tag team of all time.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> Del Rio needs a valet imo, he needs a crew or something. I believe in the guy being able to legitimately go but i'm bored when he talks.
> 
> Also that breaking news via Meltzer ... i'm happy for Gallows and Here comes the Balor Club just in time for it to be revealed heel Balor attacked Itami.


He really doesnt. Just let him cut his own promos and he would be fine.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

holy shit a umaga reference....now Umaga was an AMAZING BIG MAN


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

God end this match please please end this match..


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Del Rio looking fresh with that haircut.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

del rio "argghhhh! i landed on my feet!!!!!"

lol these matches


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev is so fast!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

I had totally forgotten about Raw.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I swear if the Usos just won... the slippery slope of fuckery would just be beginning


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

SashaXFox said:


> holy shit a umaga reference....now Umaga was an AMAZING BIG MAN


Miss that big guy, was a great talent :mj2


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Del Rio's finisher is so easy to dodge. If the person is limp on the corner, and not holding the ropes to keep them up, the finisher won't work. Completely unrealistic.*


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

UceNOs vs Young Bucks

First team to hit 100 super kicks wins


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

"They're interchangeable"

I wish they were intangible..


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OMGGGGGGGGGGFG Del Rio.... YOU ANIMAL!


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

deadstar1988 said:


> I'll never forget the belly to belly through the glass on Shane o Mac at King of the ring
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


How could anyone forget that? He was our Olympic Hero.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> He really doesnt. Just let him cut his own promos and he would be fine.


It was in my opinion. i don't buy him when he talks ... but maybe it's the shit writing tbh. He should be presented as a legit bad ass.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That was a pretty good tag match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Rookie of the Year said:


> And as much as the League of Nations reminds me of a WWE video game storyline, that's a pretty sweet Tron video they have.





Spikeman said:


> *coughcough*WWE'12*coughcoughcough*


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This gotta be the most unover main-event stable in a long time. Even Legacy was over and that was because of psycho Orton.


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

The Power that Be said:


> BigBoyChomski said:
> 
> 
> > And..... 4 horseman were a bunch of *overrated* ****'s plus he's being sarcastic as always
> ...


No it's called only respecting real wrestlers which ric flair isn't


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

At least that one looked slightly better than him doing it in the corner


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

I hate how common the super kick is. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Still can't get over how good del rio looks these days.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

ADR mustve stolen Billy Gunns good stuff after he got fired


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Okay, that was a creative finish. Good work Del Rio.

Nice kick from Rusev just before that too.

I'm not really interested in either team as characters, but they sure as hell can go!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Decent tag by the end.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That black guy :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev saves the day!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"One Will Rise" (and get boo'd out of the building)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nothing interesting has happened yet.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Vince to come out in them tiny black shorts HBK used to wear as special ref


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Del Rio and that touch of his hair lol. Someone make that a gif. "When you get a new hair cut" LOL.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

Y'know these matches are pretty good and so far the booking makes sense.

So I would say this is a pretty decent RAW.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> That black guy :lol












Kinda looks like Jim Jones lol.


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

magictrevor said:


> Still can't get over how good del rio looks these days.


R u str8 lmfao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Did they give Cena the night off?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> That black guy :lol


:lol should be made a smiley


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Time for Diet HBK.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Looks like Dolph's ride made a little detour to Monday Night RAW, Maggle - :jbl


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

The Showoff's is on RAW tonight!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Ziggler got no reaction :wayans


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Dolph Ziggler still going through an identity crisis after nearly 10 years in the company. This shit is so sad.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

TBH 90% of Raw being wathcable these days is this thread lol. Back in the 2000's before internet, be like other way round lol. Got to watch Raw, what city is Rock gonna say where he is tonight! Who well Austin kick whos ass tonight!. WCW is on so what Raw baby :mark: :mark:. Now its like ah that segment was good. Nikkis tits :mark: Paige :mark:. Oh shit he returned, oh he left again?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Yet another meaningless match.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Slater Gang?!?!?!?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ziggs ended his little promo about 5 seconds too soon


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Look at the GEEK SQUAD.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Ziggler thinking he has a chance to win the Rumble :ha

AxelMania back in the Rumble :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the job squad 2.0 lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ziggler on TV means it's time to go to the toilet even though you don't have to


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

We the 4 man jobbers


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

and I didn't think they'll ever be a better stable than 3mb........


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

What in the Sam Hill?


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

From the League of Nations to the League of Jobbers.


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

Legion of Jobbers


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

HEAAAAAAAAAAATHHHHHHH SSSSSSSSSLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTEEEEEEEERRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!

AND THE NEW JOB SQUAD!?!?!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

What is this? The Job Squad 2016?

Well hell, if it pays off in some lolz I approve. Why the hell not.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I guess Slater has a new crew? Oh well it's good to see him.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

The reformed Job Squad!


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

New JOB squad incoming


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

The Job Squad 2.0 in the building


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Spikeman said:


> Y'know these matches are pretty good and so far the booking makes sense.
> 
> So I would say this is a pretty decent RAW.


Yeah, I'm enjoying it. It's not off the charts or anything, but the last hour and 40 minutes has gone by pretty quickly, and we've still got the main event to come.

Just realised though, the Raw preview teased Cena-Del Rio... Where's Cena?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Damn, so I guess that's the end of the Rose-bush. It was starting to grow on me.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Big Show, Ryback, Curtis Axel, Dolph Ziggler all in the rumble...


Dat star power :vince$


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The four jobbemen !


----------



## Unoriginal (Aug 12, 2015)

Job Squad 2.0


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Adam Rose!


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Slater vs Ziggler....... How i wish we still had quarter hour breakdowns.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

A New Jobber Stable :ha


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Slater and Team Jobbers :nikkilol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

4 man band!


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

4MB


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Lol! jobbers unite!


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Jobberman band?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

HEATH SLATER, BAYBAY!

And holy shit, he's got Axel, Rose and Bo with him. Could this mean we're getting a 4-Man Band / 4MB?!? :mark:


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

vince really trying to kill the 2nd hour ratings right now


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

lmao fuckn love slater.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

deadstar1988 said:


> Vince to come out in them tiny black shorts HBK used to wear as special ref
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


LMAO Would die laughing.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm not sure if this is Raw or Main Event?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Yet another meaningless match.


Great RAW.....


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Is this the new 3MB, 4 of them? Not exactly unusual. The Thompson Twins had 3 members


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Whatever happened to qualifying for the rumble.. i miss those.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

What? They couldn't get swagger in there?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Too bad Al Snow is a TNA agent, would love to see him mentor the new JOB Squad.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

"Social media darling?"


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

awkward.......


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Now yall say leauge of natioms is league of lossers / League of jobbers...WTD DO U CALL THESE 3 loool


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Come on Slater!


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

What in the fuck is going on in this match? :lmao


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

This something to do with guns and Roses reforming? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Too bad Al Snow is a TNA agent, would love to see him mentor the new JOB Squad.


He's with TNA now? Man I really am out of it. I thought he was an agent with WWE for a while. I didn't realize he went over.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

TBH the only legit faction in WWE right now is The Wyatt Family. And that is not saying much.


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Shoutout to JBL for the Richie Mccaw reference.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I BO-Lieve in 4MB


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

This match needs to end...


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I really wish MNF was still on or the PSN was up this raw is lame


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

All this yelling and screaming is confusing the hell out of me....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, I guess they gave up on the Adam Rose News Updates.

:ha


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I like Slater guy as upper midcard potential.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

RIP DOLPH ZIGGLER


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Just tuned it, anything interesting happen?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Slater won:lmao:lmao


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

lOl


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

ITS OBVIOUS WWE DOESNT GIVE 2 FUCKS lol


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

SLATER WINS ON RAW :wow


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HAahahaha no way.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Slater wins! Woooooooooooooo!


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

HEATH SLATEr WON!?!?!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Dolph loses to Heath Slater. What did you do Dolph?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Slater wins! Slater wins! Slater wins!!!!!!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Heath Slater wins! :mark:


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

rofl

your career is officially over, dolph


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Heath slater just won a match...LMAO

Retire Dolph.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Slater with the win!


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I wonder what Ziggler did this time... and the fact Sandow isnt out with these fools is just plain sad


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

4MB, baybay!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh my goodness.

What am I watching?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:HA Ziggler losing to Slater


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

JBL and the Richie Mccaw reference. As a kiwi :mark:.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

DENSPARK said:


> Big Show, Ryback, Curtis Axel, Dolph Ziggler all in the rumble...
> 
> 
> Dat star power :vince$


Can't wait for Big Slow to make his annual speech about how he is 500 pounds and no one can throw him out the ring. Then three weeks from now, his ass is on the ringside mats.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Slater FTW!

Wait... but if all these guys are in a faction and being pushed to the top of jobberville... who's gonna job to Sandow when he's ready to come back?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

2nd rollup pin finish of the night fpalm lazy writing


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:ha


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

:ha


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

ONE MAN BAND BAYBAY!!!!!!!! SLATER 2016 RUMBLE WINNER!!!!


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Ok I'll see you jobbers in 2017 next


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

How f^cking far has Ziggler fallen in one year? Wow


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

Haha! Ziggles just lost to Slater


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Dolph must be leaving :maury


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

deadstar1988 said:


> This something to do with guns and Roses reforming?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:vince5 *'Who THE FUCK needs Axl Rose when you can have Curtis Axel and Adam Rose?!?'*


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Adam rose sounds gay, "Heathy Baby" ?


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Lol! Is this Slaters first ever televised win? RIP Ziggler


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

This guy is such a clown. Nice jobber stable.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Ziggler's tan is brutal :jaydamn


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

And Ziggler retires tomorrow I presume...


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

There's always tna dolph


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh my damn. Heath Slater won a match on RAW!!!

:shocked: :sodone :cornette


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

I walked in mid-match and thought Heath was Sami Zayn


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

What the fuck is going on.................


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

This is awful


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Calm it down Axel.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Heath be like: "The fuck you talking about?"*


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

please dont let these assholes speak ever again


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Though.. lets not forget the sad fate of the last "pals" of Slater..


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Ziggler jobbing to Slater!!! WOOO


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't with this jobber shit:lmao:lmao 

:sodone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Did Axel actually think that was a good promo?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This is so sad.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Remember last SvS when Ziggler ended the authority (for a month) 

Yeh Me Either


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

The best team in WWE


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

just what the fuck is going on right now.... please stop


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

Bo Dallas is disgusting. I wanna smack him.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

man thats like a career low for ziggler. first the lana shit now losing to the job squad.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I think the chains are off guys.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

Heath be like 'Dafuq you people be smokin?'


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This has some potential!


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

What the fuck is this promo? Rose and axle Wtf?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

#socialoutcast ... I like it!


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

God I can't wait to listen to Observer live, and the Bryan and Vinny show.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

''Social Outcast''? What?? :lol


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

#SocialOutcast 4 LYFE


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Only the social outcasts can stop Roman Reigns.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

The Chains are off! :ti


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Can't wait for the meltdown on here when these geeks beat the Wyatt's :carra


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

really wtf is this lol 3MB RELOADED LOL


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Fuck sake Axel. If only Curt could see this ?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Schocial? I think you mean Social Heath..


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

No wonder the ratings are low....


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

A stable of jobbers....I feel like I went back to the 90's.


----------



## KurtAngle26 (Jun 10, 2013)

Still a better promo than any Roman Reigns thing


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

"The 4 Jobbers"


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE has nothing


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

BOLEIVE in 4MB!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

League of Nations vs Social Outcasts. It's tough at the bottom unk2


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

What the hell was Axel talking about :mj4


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

LOL, new day walking around looking like they have strap on dildo's on their heads, got to love it ...................................


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

New Day Rocks!


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

For all that talk about being a one man band all these years, Slater has spent most of his WWE career in stables and tag teams.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

New Day coming up errybody.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

was really hoping axel would recite his "genesis of mggillicutty" promo


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

i swear to god that bo-live guy looks like bray wyatt lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

hahahah
WTF at Axel
The man's possessed


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

THEY'RE FOUR MAN BAND, BEY BEY!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

I applaud them trying to bring back some actual groups/stables though :applause


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> SLATER WINS ON RAW :wow


I'm pretty sure he lost very single match in 2015 (including house shows).


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Stone Cold Podcast with 10 year time traveling Ric Flair!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is the worst faction era of all time. No exagerration.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh no Bo! Why is HE on the job squad!?


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Social Outcasts sounds like some kind of teen emo band.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

#TheChainsareoff 

Social Outcast?...More like Social Rejects..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

cant believe we are not even in the 3rd hour of raw yet


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

#socialoutcasts


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

That was the perfect opportunity for The Wyatt Family to destroy all 5 guys...o well...social outcasts... :ti


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Bolieve needs to find a toothbrush


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Bubba Chuck said:


> What the hell was Axel talking about


The Chains Being Off...duh :lmao


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Well lets see where this goes 4 talented guys barely given a chance, they could be the next new day, theres definately potential.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm so here for Bo/Axel/Slater/Rose.

Fucking something fresh and new? Hell yeah.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

WWE intent on taking their downward momentum with them into 2016. :ti This shit is terrible.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> This has some potential!


I can't stop smiling! I love Slater! AND I like Rose and Dallas! Jobbers are awesome man!!!


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

tark1n said:


> I'm pretty sure he lost very single match in 2015 (including house shows).


Actually he beat Adam Rose....on Superstars so that's something.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

The chains aren't always off but when the chains are off, the chains are off 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Nimbus said:


> i swear to god that bo-live guy looks like bray wyatt lol



*not sure if you're kidding or not but they are brothers.*


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

The fuck was that? Weirdest promo I've heard in ages.

So is Dolph getting future endeavoured? Because that's a really shitty loss to take. Surely they could've put someone like Truth or Henry in that spot.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

skidrowmofo said:


> Curt I guess never taught him one thing drugs are bad. Sad and pathetic..that was and how he gets any air time


None of Mr. Perfect swag passed down to his son.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

So lets get this right.

They had no teams going in to survivor series.

We now have,
Team ECW
League of Nations
and now this job squad thing

Not to mention New day, usos and luchas wouldn't have taken much to put something together. 

All a bit late!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Thats what I was thinking. Wyatts should of come out and destoryed these jobbers lol.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> This is the worst faction era of all time. No exagerration.


I agree...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Bubba Chuck said:


> What the hell was Axel talking about :mj4


I thought he was having a seizure.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

So many great factions/stables right now


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

They will be dropped in a few months.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Now I wouldn't have a problem with this if their plan was to actually push Slater and these guys, but chances are there's gonna be a rematch at SD! where Ziggler will win with a Superkick.

And onward goes the 50-50 booking.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

I laughed when slater was like "what?" To adam rose lol


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Won't lie, I actually like the idea of this social outcasts group. Though I do think Slater should be temperamental face.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

I am legitimately laughing out loud at my laptop, we go from that to the New day in unicorn headgear


WWE is just the most Autistic thing ever now and I have read some shit on 
tumblr

Thing is i Like heath guy is an absolute workhorse, I guess they really had nothing for the others so just threw a bunch of em together , another example of slinging shit at the wall to see what sticks.

But hey , #Socialoutcasts , why the absolute fuck not, lets see where this goes (most probably no where but still)


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

deadstar1988 said:


> The chains aren't always off but when the chains are off, the chains are off
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


POTY = Post of the night!


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

tark1n said:


> A-C-P said:
> 
> 
> > SLATER WINS ON RAW
> ...


 R u thick bro??? Do u not remember he beat Rollins


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> This is the worst faction era of all time. No exagerration.


Tremendous sig..


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I think the last time Slater won a RAW match was when he beat Doink in the weeks leading up to RAW 1000


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> WWE has nothing


Except AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows but yeah they have nothing :flip


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> I'm so here for Bo/Axel/Slater/Rose.
> 
> Fucking something fresh and new? Hell yeah.


BoAxSlaRo :mark:


----------



## cmic94 (Nov 14, 2015)

Nimbus said:


> i swear to god that bo-live guy looks like bray wyatt lol



That would be because they're brothers.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is 2016 and I am ready to embrace a new elite foursome. Now where the hell are they?


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*I guess they finally found a use for Axel.*


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Rookie of the Year said:


> The fuck was that? Weirdest promo I've heard in ages.
> 
> So is Dolph getting future endeavoured? Because that's a really shitty loss to take. Surely they could've put someone like Truth or Henry in that spot.


Dolph is an official jobber now there is no coming back from that loss.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

THE CHAINS ARE OFF!?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i take it back, i want these guys talking every RAW


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That Bray Wyatt Smackdown commercial is so strange. :duck


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

I love ya Dolph, but I have to say it: SLATER WINS, BAYBAY!












KuritaDavion said:


> But then sadness that we might get Rowan and Braun vs. Ryback and Show matches.


Nothing some xannies while dancing around my house in all-over print panties can't remedy. :I


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More rematches on SD.

:lmao


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Well, I'll take Social Outcasts over LON and New Day anytime.



ETA: Speaking of New Day, it's time to change the channel..


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Donnie said:


> Except AJ Styles, Shinsuke Nakamura, Karl Anderson and Doc Gallows but yeah they have nothing :flip


I meant for that jobber squad. And :flip you too.


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

This wyatt comercial makes them look like such geeks


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

That Dean pic looked like that Ash meme "Lemme squirtle on dem jigglypuffs"


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

* we have gone from WYATTS and THE SHIELD in 2013, to THe league of nations and social outcasts in 2016*

just let that sink in


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Sadly I know Becky won't win, but I'd be happy if she did.*


----------



## The5150 (Mar 5, 2015)

Ziggler should get a set of balls and quit.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Vince talking dirty to Roman


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Smackdown sounds better than Raw.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> I thought he was having a seizure.


Lowkey calling out Brock :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

When the hell are we gonna see Vince McMahon dance with the New Day!!!?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Slater beat my boy Rollins on RAW folsk... where y'all been?

My new fav trio in the WWE = 

Rollins, Becky and Slater! Oh shiet New Day, ok.... Rollins, New Day, Becky and Slater!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

And now the best part of the show!
:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

When it Reigns, it bores.


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

YEAH, NEW DAY SEGMENT!!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

OMFG NO THE PONY THING IS HERE TO STAY


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

I like New Day, but I hate this unicorn shit.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

did reigns break his nose ? Lool his shit looking like Wade barrett nose lol


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

These dildo headpieces are out of control..


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

WWE probably put these four together as a gag, but I hope they can make something good come from out it. As others have said, all four are talented. It's just a shame none have found traction on their own.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It's a New Day, Yes It Is :dance


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I fucking love the new New Day Titantron!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I love new day's new titantron


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

The social outcasts are more entertaining than the league of nAtions


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That titantron/minitron combo :done


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

New Year, New Day :dance:dance


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

The fucking titantron! :lmao


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Big E and Xavier are fucking piss funny 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Yay, New Day :bored.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Vince's best ref gig :clap


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That's NOT a hoverboard!

#stopcallingitahoverboard!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I like New Day, but their segments have been struggling recently.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

these guys are officially out of material.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Woooooo new day with that cringe lol


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

Dat Mike Tyson impression! XD


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You know that moment where something you like instantly transforms into something you hate.

This is that moment.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

New Day is stale

Unicorns is jumping the shark.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This crowd is horrible.


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

Truthbetold said:


> Dolph is an official jobber now there is no coming back from that loss.


haha this should be the gimmick of this stable...

They use the number game to beat their opponents and then mock their opponents about being bigger jobbers than themselves. hahahaha


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

This gimmick has started getting very homosexual.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*WWE: Look guys, we referenced a popular video on the internet. We're with the times!*


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

you can hear crickets during this segment


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

God damn this crowd is dead...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OMGF!!!!!!!! Y2J!!!!!!!!!!!! MARKING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

:westbrook5


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

What a fucking pathetic Raw tonight. A bunch of jobbers have been on my screen for the last 2 hours, and it doesn't seem the crowd cares too much for them either. Vince storyline is so played out and it's gives me a vibe of something I saw like back in '07 during the Vince/Lashley storyline, Lashley who also wasn't really superstar material.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So wwe is Raw is Factions?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Jericho!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Jobbicho


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yasssdssdx


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

New Day annoys me.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Welcome tooooo.......RAW...Isss....JerichoooOoo


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jericho:mark:


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

NEW DAY IS SO CRINGE.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

OOOOOOO SHIT Y2j y2j IM MARKING OUT MAN


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

The5150 said:


> Ziggler should get a set of balls and quit.


And go where? You're better off being a jobber in the WWE than a top guy in TNA, got to ROH and make no money or go to Japan? Where the WWE just stole 4 top guys and ripped apart the Bullet Club


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Jericho with that same lame jacket lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

CAN IT BE?!?!?! ARE YOU KIDDING ME?!?!?! 

Is it that guy that always randomly shows up!


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

I hate when Michael Cole says "Are you kidding me!?"


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Y2 zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...............................


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's time for the bi-annual Jericho "Mediocrity Rules" tour.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This 'brony' stuff is a little too much tbh. It just reminds of the fact that there are actually grown men out there who are bronies and that's just sad.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Thats was pretty cool


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It is a wild Chris Jericho sighting! :mark:


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

welcome back Y2Jobber.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

y2j in the house


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Does he have a belly bulge?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Jericho wears tighter jeans than me....


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

At least Jericho is back!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

17 years later and that music still gives me goosebumps but I couldn't give a fuck about Jericho anymore.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Jericho and not Enzo/Cass :mark:


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Holy shit random Y2J appearance.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Y2J 

YUSSSS


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Fuck the haters. RAW IS JERICHO. :mark:


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

Crickets for Jericho...............


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

With that pedo-beard


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I'm sorry but I just do not like Jericho anymore. He pisses me off and it's not entirely his fault.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

How old is Y2J now? Must be 50


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

The crowd was wait to see if it was really Y2J


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Big E saying "it's lit" and Xavier rocking elf shoes. Goddamn it, you slay me New Day. :lel

And holy fuck, Jericho is here! :wee-bey I wonder if he has any new mid-life crisis tattoos since we saw him last? 8*D


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

:mark: it's bad tattoo man!!!!! :mark:


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

New Day were great for a while but they have definitely jumped the shark.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

xNECROx said:


> I hate when Michael Cole says "Are you kidding me!?"


"Oh My! So excited!" :cole


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

The place "came unglued", JBL? Is that what that cricket sound was?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

I was thinking New Day were jumping the shark with their lameness, but looks like it was a set up for Jericho!

...Which was fucking spoiled for me earlier in the topic, I can't begin to tell you how pissed I am about that.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

fpalm they've taken the unicorn stuff one step forward/back


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Hoping for a Jericho heel turn.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

That must be Jericho's weakest return pop ever


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

With his tight ass Bon Bini vest.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

Always good to see Y2J.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Has Jericho been hanging out at the bar with Ric Flair?


----------



## elbowdrop3000 (Nov 25, 2014)

coming by to say new day in awful, but will instead point out cj's giant gut


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Jericho needs to get a bigger vest


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I like the segue into Jericho during the countdown. I guese he's back to put them over.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Jericho returns too often to care that much. Always gets a nice pop. Is he back to wrestle?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

New Day saved WWE :Oooh


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

#Truth 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684203873490321408


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

This crowd fucking sucks....


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh... But the gut:


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

CUSSWORDS, LETS POP FOR THAT.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

^ What you on he got a pretty big pop.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

:lol Jericho is goat


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Jericho shitting on the WWE lols


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

LOL hes redoing his debut promo


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Jericho just buried the wwe :ha


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

whats with the muffin top? can someone get jericho a larger shirt? his gut is spilling through that tiny top


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:ha everyone's fav Y2J promo rehash


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh God, Jericho is actually admitting that the numbers need help, lol.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

He is here to Save Us!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> That must be Jericho's weakest return pop ever


Man comes back every six month, how excited should people be?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

He's now the Ayatollah of Geritol-ah.


----------



## cmic94 (Nov 14, 2015)

This is the worst crowd ever.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Green day lol


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Save the WWE? 

Where've you been for the past two hours?!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Actually quite happy to see Y2J. So refreshing to have somebody on screen who can actually work with a mic.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Y2J just buried the whole roster.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jericho spitting the hard truths to :vince8


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm hoping Jericho brings in a NXT tag team though..... and WTF IS THIS CHANT


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lol he is reinacting his debut promo in 99 with Rock


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

THE SHIV said:


> I like the segue into Jericho during the countdown. I guese he's back to put them over.


Well he's the best at what does when he puts people over. :y2j


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

rooty tooty booty, 

jesus fucking christ


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Wonder if jericho uses Duracell or energizers in that jacket ?


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Fuck this show.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I officially hate this crowd tonight.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Wow this is hard to watch right now. Tone it down Big E and what kind of chant is that Chris.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Y2J says he's gonna save us then does the PG crap :kobefacepalm


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Dean Ambrose should attack Jericho from behind!


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

they must have caught wind of people talking about his old promo where he buried wwe, and are now appeasing to the smarks online to do a similar scthick 


seems a good plan


----------



## The Power that Be (Sep 17, 2014)

How old is Jericho 44,45 ? Why does he have a haircut like a 15 year old.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Why is Jericho attempting to sabotage the New Day right now... he couldve with the 4 schmucks last segment


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

And now these idiots will be chanting that for the rest of New Day's run.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Jericho, you've been BOOTY for years and your mid-life crisis tats prove it. >



DENSPARK said:


> This 'brony' stuff is a little too much tbh. It just reminds of the fact that there are actually grown men out there who are bronies and that's just sad.


Eh, at least TND have staggering levels of charisma rather than autism. :draper2


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Is Jericho spoofing himself? I'm a huge Jericho fan, but this is almost identical to his 2007 promo against Randy Orton. Tired catchphrases with no sense of irony.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Okay, we got ourselves a little bit of star power in the rumble. Happy with that.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Big e about to explode 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jericho speaks the truth about the numbers. He's gonna be jobbing for that.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Trap queens :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Not here for this.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Rooty Tooty Booty? fpalm Aowwwww fuck off.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Damn this is really bad.

And Chris Jericho got jeans that look like yoga pants on.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

oh ok Jericho has announced his entry into the Rumble. Me too


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Hysteria said:


> Well he's the best at what does when he puts people over. :y2j


What you mean like how Rock put him over in 99?


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

Y2j ain't down with teamtrap lol


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Obviously none of this is going to happen, why are New Day stressing over it?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Jericho used to get insane pops when he made a return

Oh god this rooty tooty booty chant is going to be a thing


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

IM MARKING OUT MAN....AND Y2J still gets a crowd very much behind him....This how you cut fucking promo MOFOS ,


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"Monkeys in the Truck" reference :mark:


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I don't believe a word coming out of Jericho's mouth, was a huge mark and would eat it all up a few years ago but the guy jobbing constantly has really put me off.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Jericho in rumble? Meh not as though he's got any chance. When is anyone with a smidge of a chance going to enter.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Rooty Tooty Booty, Baby!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It's hard to believe Jericho is a 6 time World Champion. It feels like he only had 3 runs.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Boooooooooooooooooring, just wow


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

LOL @ calling New Day Trap Queens


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

The Power that Be said:


> How old is Jericho 44,45 ? Why does he have a haircut like a 15 year old.


Exactly, he's trying so hard to hold on its ridiculous. I look at Jericho and all I see is midlife crisis.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Wish they would put the strap back on jericho one last time he can be a good heel for reigns to try to overcome


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Bless my fuck


----------



## gamer1035 (Jun 12, 2008)

y2j seems to be perfect for the pg era with all the shit he is saying


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Chris Jericho saves Raw!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Y2J just made his own debut promo shit by rehashing it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Who believes that jobber Jericho has a chance of winning The Rumble?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thought chris jericho was wearing leggings out there.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

[email protected] E trying to "air stab" Y2J with his unihorn.... ROLF. Quick, someone gif it!


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Frickin love Jericho. Glad I stayed up now afterall haha

Thought the lack of explanation for this last appearance is annoying.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

ALOT OF JEALOUS haters in this thread lol.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

"We can talk about marriage....and how it's not going to happen" :cena


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Motherfucker just called TND trap queens. Jesus Christ, monkey balls. :heston

Although considering cocaine has history in rasslin', it sorta fits. :tyson


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

No Total Divas I can't handle it.. please make it stop..


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

Jericho is a legend


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't care what anyone says about PG not being a problem. The 'PG-ness' (for lack of a better word) of these scripted promos is absolutely a problem.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

magictrevor said:


> Jericho in rumble? Meh not as though he's got any chance. When is anyone with a smidge of a chance going to enter.


Next week. Paul Heyman will be speaking for him.


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Okay who really believes Jericho is going to win? It's like Big Show saying "I'm a giant and I'm the most likely to win" or whatever he says. And, surprise surprise, he doesn't win.*


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Did Y2J just come out and call New Day trap queens? HAHA WTF? This show has actually had some cool and new stuff on it, this is watchable.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Jericho is lying.


----------



## solarstorm (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice promo. Very derivative of his first promo - down to him copping a Rock catch-phrase mixed with his own.

But listen to that crowd. Chanting along. Popping for his micwork.

I normally defend the modern guys, because I'm one of those 'workrate marks.' But damn if he didn't show up 3/4 of the damn roster and remind everyone what a 'superstar' sounds like.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Who does that leave for the rumble then


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Greenday?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The New Day better win now after being disrespected!


----------



## Honeymoon (Oct 17, 2015)

A-C-P said:


> "We can talk about marriage....and how it's not going to happen" :cena


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> No Total Divas I can't handle it.. please make it stop..


You just need to get your toes done.


----------



## FireCena555 (Dec 24, 2014)

That Jericho promo sucked thanks PG WWE


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Jericho in the Rumble is cool. As cringeworthy as that "greatest hits" promo was, in the ring he still goes at that high level.


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

Heath V said:


> The Power that Be said:
> 
> 
> > How old is Jericho 44,45 ? Why does he have a haircut like a 15 year old.
> ...


And when I think of u I think of a unsuccessful basement liver


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

holy said:


> What a fucking pathetic Raw tonight. A bunch of jobbers have been on my screen for the last 2 hours, and it doesn't seem the crowd cares too much for them either. Vince storyline is so played out and it's gives me a vibe of something I saw like back in '07 during the Vince/Lashley storyline, Lashley who also wasn't really superstar material.


Speaking of '07, Jericho just cut a promo similar to what he did when he returned in '07 when he confronted Orton on the mic about saving WWE and all....


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> I don't care what anyone says about PG not being a problem. The 'PG-ness' (for lack of a better word) of these scripted promos is absolutely a problem.


I doubt they script Jericho's promos, a select few guys have the freedom out there, I think he's one of them


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

^ Um yeah no. Y2j diddnt say anything thats not true. ND are corny as hell lol. Solid promo from y2j one of the best mic workers of all time. Of course Rock made him. Some where Punk is bitching on twitter about using the best in the world trademark.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kalisto is in the house!


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

I hope that, post-Royal Rumble, Jericho starts a feud with Ambrose for an IC Title match at WrestleMania.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Sometimes I wish a guaranteed WrestleMania shot wasn't linked to the Royal Rumble match so that it truly feels like anyone on the roster could win.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

haha I was genuinely about to say, there hasn't been a 6 man tag today.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bavak said:


> I doubt they script Jericho's promos, a select few guys have the freedom out there, I think he's one of them


Jericho's been gone for awhile. I doubt he wrote that promo today for himself. He doesn't give a shit anymore, and understandably so.


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

Ambrose chilling with Coach on ESPN tomorrow


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Honeymoon said:


>


:ha


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Kalisto that slick Mofo


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

MyaTheBee said:


> LOL @ calling New Day Trap Queens


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Here come the jobber Dudley Boyz!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> I don't care what anyone says about PG not being a problem. The 'PG-ness' (for lack of a better word) of these scripted promos is absolutely a problem.


PG? PG? That was 110% grade Z G-rated nonsense. PG looked down on that promo and spit on the ground..



On another note.. I just realized that guy from Suits is the "cybervid killer" dweeb from NCIS
:HA


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Abisial said:


> I'm hoping Jericho brings in a NXT tag team though..... and WTF IS THIS CHANT


E&C???


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

how many times does new day have to face the dudleys


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL that guy I made the bet with last week is freaking out about Jericho returning :lol I told him I knew about it before Raw and he called me a liar :lmao I proved it to him and he still won't admit I was right, so I told him to get lost lol.

I wasn't expecting Chris to interrupt New Day, where's this going....?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So Rhyno and Dreamer were killed by the Wyatts? :mj2


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Sin Cara - brutal


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

BigBoyChomski said:


> And when I think of u I think of a unsuccessful basement liver


I'm the owner of a 3300 sf house and have a successful career and multiple cars, im anything but a basement dweller so try again. Sorry your man crush got bashed in this thread.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The dude playing Sin Cara injured or fired?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Hysteria said:


> Sometimes I wish a guaranteed WrestleMania shot wasn't linked to the Royal Rumble match so that it truly feels like anyone on the roster could win.


Then the Rumble means nothing so...


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

What's the point of this match tho?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This Royal Rumble is going to suck.

Weakest roster in ages and everyone is in a stable.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Nikkis boobs :mark:. The Dudley Jobbers. What they can't keep up with The Wyatt Family? lol.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

So, after getting dominated and destroyed by The Wyatt Family, Dudleyz are rewarded with another feud with the tag team champs... :mj


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

No we don't want Bubba

We want Bully Ray :mj2


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

FUCK Jericho for that chant, seriously.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Another rematch.

:lel

First Raw of the year and legitimately not even try, bros.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE and the crowds are total bitches.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Worst chant of all time? How can any respectable Wrestling fan say that garbage...


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Hysteria said:


> Sometimes I wish a guaranteed WrestleMania shot wasn't linked to the Royal Rumble match so that it truly feels like anyone on the roster could win.


Totally agree!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey, D'Von has never been in the Rumble match. This could be his year! :lel


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

You know WWE fans complain about PG product all the time. Then they chant roody tooty lol, fml.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Jericho's been gone for awhile. I doubt he wrote that promo today for himself. He doesn't give a shit anymore, and understandably so.


Mic skills are natural Jericho probably did that off the top of his head.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Seeing Bubba now compared to his awesomeness as Bully Ray in TNA is just sad. Very sad.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This crowd is giving me lovely TNA Lockdown 2012 teas. With its dead ass.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Heath V said:


> I'm the owner of a 3300 sf house and have a successful career and multiple cars, im anything but a basement dweller so try again. Sorry your man crush got bashed in this thread.


Can I have one of those multiple cars?


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

am I only one getting little tired of new day? Seeing them so much and in same role as far as promos it just feels like same old shit in a way


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> So Rhyno and Dreamer were killed by the Wyatts? :mj2


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

MyaTheBee said:


> Worst chant of all time? How can any respectable Wrestling fan say that garbage...


Without a doubt. Jericho and the crowd should be disgusted with themselves.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Fuck it, bring in the aces and eights. Have the entire roster made up of utter shite factions


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

The dudleys r trash. How bout heel dvon in the US title scene and bully chasin the heavyweight.

Fuckn idiots.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> E&C???


Yea, I can't see them ever winning the belts in NXT so might as well get them up to the main roster while New Day is still hot.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I feel so bad for Sin Cara.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

MyaTheBee said:


> Worst chant of all time? How can any respectable Wrestling fan say that garbage...


Roody!

Tooty!

Booty!

:mark:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Hmmm were the commentators suggesting someone may turn on Bray in the rumble?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"We are awesome!"

"Hug it out!"

"Fruity what the fuck ever!"

"Roman!"

So many lame chants.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Truthbetold said:


> What's the point of this match tho?


To fill the time slot roughly from 9:10 to probably 9:25 Central time.

To put me in a completely drowsy state bordering on my head just crashing down on the keyboard and falling asleep with the J key stuck to my forehead.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Seeing Bubba now compared to his awesomeness as Bully Ray in TNA is just sad. Very sad.


Heel Bully Ray was pretty entertaining.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

+1 to Maggle for remembering that Bubba Ray actually returned to the 'E during a Rumble.



The Ultimate Warrior said:


> The dude playing Sin Cara injured or fired?


Legit injured, but still under contract because he isn't made of glass. 8*D


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Bavak said:


> Can I have one of those multiple cars?


You want the 300, the Lincoln or the rag top 64?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

The rumble match ... I only hope that after a killer IC title match Ambrose and Owens hobble out for the rumble like the bad ass mofo's they are. 

their segment should have been much later in the game tonight though.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> So Rhyno and Dreamer were killed by the Wyatts? :mj2


Rhyno was killed by the Wyatts. Dreamer cried himself to death.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Truthbetold said:


> Mic skills are natural Jericho probably did that off the top of his head.


And he had to do it under the parameters of PG.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TNA live tomorrow on a made up channel. Might tune in.


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

Heath V said:


> BigBoyChomski said:
> 
> 
> > And when I think of u I think of a unsuccessful basement liver
> ...


I'm not even a Jericho fan I just think he's a legend. Anyway I don't believe ur story but please say hi to your boyfriend for me


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

luke harpers face in commercial lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Heath V said:


> You want the 300, the Lincoln or the rag top 64?


Pontiac Firebird thanks


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Heath V said:


> You want the 300, the Lincoln or the rag top 64?


You can pick, whatever you don't want, I'm easily pleased


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

roody tooty booty! :canunot


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish 10m

A @IAmJericho promo followed by a Dudley Boyz match. Happy New Year 2001! #RAWTonight


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Can't wait for Big Slow to make his annual speech about how he is 500 pounds and no one can throw him out the ring. Then three weeks from now, his ass is on the ringside mats.


My favorite part is when the commentators freak out when he enters with the annual bullshit lines such as "Who on earth is going to be able to throw Big Show over the top rope??"

The man has been in like over 10 Rumble matches and has never won it. Nobody sees him as a threat anymore :lol


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Seeing Bubba now compared to his awesomeness as Bully Ray in TNA is just sad. Very sad.


Bully Ray at his peak was arguably the best heel in the business at the time.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> And he had to do it under the parameters of PG.


Or he was just responding to what Big E said off the fly and then realized it's probably something the crowd could have fun chanting.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Decent return for Jericho. Way better than the shit back at Night Of Champions.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Easily the worst Pepsi commercial in history..


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

BigBoyChomski said:


> I'm not even a Jericho fan I just think he's a legend. Anyway I don't believe ur story but please say hi to your boyfriend for me


Are you implying that having a boyfriend is bad?

SHAME!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> LOL that guy I made the bet with last week is freaking out about Jericho returning :lol I told him I knew about it before Raw and he called me a liar :lmao I proved it to him and he still won't admit I was right, so I told him to get lost lol.
> 
> I wasn't expecting Chris to interrupt New Day, where's this going....?


Introduction of a new tagteam... E&C or a trio?

I would like to see Y2J work with Breeze. Maybe Y2J, Breeze and one other guy as a group to feud with New Day.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

No reference to Cena yet. Del Rio has already been used in a match.

Cena interfering in the main event?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> TNA live tomorrow on a made up channel. Might tune in.


The channel tends to show reruns of the day's soap operas....I kid you not.

But I'm a wrestling fan and supporter so I'll tune in regardless. I must be a complete masochist in total denial....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SovereignVA said:


> Or he was just responding to what Big E said off the fly and then realized it's probably something the crowd could have fun chanting.


:lel at talent having the freedom to go out there and cut a promo on the fly these days. Austin, Flair, and other legends around the company have admitted WWE is the most micro-managed they've ever been. Not happening.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

BigBoyChomski said:


> I'm not even a Jericho fan I just think he's a legend. Anyway I don't believe ur story but please say hi to your boyfriend for me


No story, I bust my ass at my job so me and my family can live nice. 

Jericho is a legend, I just felt that chant was pure garbage. 

Oh and sorry but I don't have a boyfriend however I will say hi to my wife when she gets home later.


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

Bavak said:


> Heath V said:
> 
> 
> > You want the 300, the Lincoln or the rag top 64?
> ...


Remember he still has the mind of a baby. So when he says the cars are "his", he means his parents


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Clique said:


> Bully Ray at his peak was arguably the best heel in the business at the time.


Yeah. And with Rollins gone they are very short on the amount of good credible heels. Fella & The League of Nations all suck, so that leaves Owens as the only good heel. Bully Ray would be a big help on the heel side right now.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> I feel so bad for Sin Cara.


I have sympathy for him, but I also take this as a positive. It gives Kalisto the chance to gain some popularity by himself and develop into a successful singles star.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> roody tooty booty! :canunot


That will get that dramatically falling 18-35 male demo. :vince$


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The New Day is going to win here.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Whatever happened to MetsFan? Is he still around/correctly predicting PPV matches?


Or did the illuminati kill him?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

JBL with his UK sport references is out of place and downright insulting


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Pontiac Firebird thanks


Nice!



Bavak said:


> You can pick, whatever you don't want, I'm easily pleased


The Lincoln it is, I'm keeping mine lol.


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

Heath V said:


> BigBoyChomski said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not even a Jericho fan I just think he's a legend. Anyway I don't believe ur story but please say hi to your boyfriend for me
> ...


Ok if this is true what's ur job?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> That will get that dramatically falling 18-35 male demo. :vince$


lol. Yeah, those that take prozac the size of softballs that is.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

DENSPARK said:


> I have sympathy for him, but I also take this as a positive. It gives Kalisto the chance to gain some popularity by himself and develop into a successful singles star.


I have been asking for that for Kalisto. It may be perfect timing with the Royal Rumble so near.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Yeah. And with Rollins gone they are very short on the amount of good credible heels. Fella & The League of Nations all suck, so that leaves Owens as the only good heel. Bully Ray would be a big help on the heel side right now.


But would they let Bully be Bully and shore up the heel side? Plus what to do with Devon? Between Bully and Samoa Joe they could help the heel side but Vince would lose his mind if three fatties were dominant on the roster.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That splash on the apron.

:damn


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

BigBoyChomski said:


> Remember he still has the mind of a baby. So when he says the cars are "his", he means his parents


Lol my mom rides a Harley. What the hell are you on? Step the troll game up.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Natecore said:


> Then the Rumble means nothing so...


Not necessarily. WWE could do other things or come up with other ways to make the Royal Rumble match mean something without pigeon-holing the WWE Championship/WrestleMania main event to it. WWE's lack of building stars and reliance on part-timers has made the Royal Rumble match very transparent over the past few years. As a result of that, the Royal Rumble match itself hasn't had an "anyone can win" vibe to it for a very long time. Something that for a while made the match itself special.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Big E's gyrations....


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Any chance of Lesnar showing up tonight?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

New Day versus #Social-outcasts = PLATINUM!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Unicorn Stampede is so generic, yet so awesome thanks to Xavier and Francesca. :tysonlol


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

DJ2334 said:


> Any chance of Lesnar showing up tonight?


That would be cool but what would he do. He's scheduled for next week I think.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

DJ2334 said:


> Any chance of Lesnar showing up tonight?


Cole confirmed Lesner well be on next weeks raw.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

DJ2334 said:


> Any chance of Lesnar showing up tonight?


I doubt it, they need a ratings boost, they'd definitely advertise Lesnar being on RAW but maybe they'll surprise us


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> But would they let Bully be Bully and shore up the heel side? Plus what to do with Devon? Between Bully and Samoa Joe they could help the heel side but Vince would lose his mind if three fatties were dominant on the roster.


True. Joe needs to be called up too because they need to him. Overall they need fresh matchups.

You made a good point. I don't see them letting Bully have full reign on the mic due to the PG thing, but I think Bully is experienced enough to be able to adapt. The other issue is that I don't think Vince would want to push TNA gimmicks or guys. 

Devon can win the US title and go from the greatest TNA TV Champ in history to the greatest US Champ in history.:lol Summer of Devon part 2.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> I have been asking for that for Kalisto. It may be perfect timing with the Royal Rumble so near.


Hopefully he has similar Rumble success to Mysterio. I don't mean winning it like in 2006 (can't believe that's a whole 10 years ago now), but to put in a long shift like Mysterio did in '05 and '09.

Giving him around 40 minutes in the rumble match would be good for him, and it would definitely be a lot better than guys like Show and Kane hanging around much longer than they should.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Yeah. And with Rollins gone they are very short on the amount of good credible heels. Fella & The League of Nations all suck, so that leaves Owens as the only good heel. Bully Ray would be a big help on the heel side right now.


Agreed. It's not like they are short on heels. It's the quality or proper booking that's lacking. They wouldn't let Bully Ray loose and be the heel he was in TNA any way. Nostalgia act is the most we get.

EDIT - I see someone made this point :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

DJ2334 said:


> Any chance of Lesnar showing up tonight?


I think he's next Monday.

HHH (yawn) tonight most likely.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Come on Xavier!


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Big E be catchin' these guys like babies out here


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

uuggghhhh, please get rid of these fossils


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Sigh...Dudleys...

New Day vs Ben Gay #3 ,003


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

New Day :dance


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

Beautiful, now drag that piece of trash Devon out of the ring


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sad how Bubba Ray's no longer flabby and sick, yet his jabs are. :\

Still :tysonlol at him twerkin' to mock E, though.



Heath V said:


> Big E's gyrations....


:jbl: "HE'S TWERKIN', MAGGLE!"


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Damn Big E is huge, natural powerlifter pysique. He'd look nuts if he leaned out just a bit.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Solid match.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Man Vince looks awful in that graphic


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

The_It_Factor said:


> Whatever happened to MetsFan? Is he still around/correctly predicting PPV matches?
> 
> 
> Or did the illuminati kill him?


MetsFan practically had a mental breakdown on SC and ran into hiding.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Uh oh... y'al' see how Bubba was looking?










The gears are turning...


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I think he's next Monday.


Yeah there was a promo video advertising Lesnar for next week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Second straight week of some meaningless matches on Raw.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

word of recommendation to WWE, if you are going to bother putting out a five point preview, actually go through the five points. I'm pretty sure Breeze was on that five point preview.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cole said Mr. Man is the ref? :mark:


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

Heath V said:


> Damn Big E is huge, natural powerlifter pysique. He'd look nuts if he leaned out just a bit.


Actually he's been getting fatter recently


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Main event next? Either going long or we get a lot of post match fuckery.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

That was a damn fun tag match.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well it is main event time.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

kalisto and dudleys really needed the win there, this was a real episode where they needed to please the crowd, there wasnt enough fuckery or i dont know, The finish fell completely flat.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Sad how Bubba Ray's no longer flabby and sick, yet his jabs are. :\
> 
> Still :tysonlol at him twerkin' to mock E, though.
> 
> ...


Lol


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Uh oh... y'al' see how Bubba was looking?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hardcore 5150 yo.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

BigBoyChomski said:


> Actually he's been getting fatter recently


Genetics, the guys built like a damn house it's crazy.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Main event next? Either going long or we get a lot of post match fuckery.


"Oh My! HHH? Never would have thought that! Oh My! Oh My! Now a Sledgehammer? Oh My!" :cole


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

This doesn't really feel like a first of the year type RAW.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Hysteria said:


> Not necessarily. WWE could do other things or come up with other ways to make the Royal Rumble match mean something without pigeon-holing the WWE Championship/WrestleMania main event to it. WWE's lack of building stars and reliance on part-timers has made the Royal Rumble match very transparent over the past few years. As a result of that, the Royal Rumble match itself hasn't had an "anyone can win" vibe to it for a very long time. Something that for a while made the match itself special.


I just think you're wrong that an "anyone can win" Rumble makes it better. It's a match to make stars. Changing that won't make it better the E just needs to do a better job booking the Rumble. The night "anybody can win the rumble" is the day's the match is done. Every year 25 people enter the Rumble with zero chance of winning. It's always been that way.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Main event next? Either going long or we get a lot of post match fuckery.


What if we return to the debut of Bully Ray on RAW? Bubba beating down D-Von!!!

Bully Ray vs Ambrose for IC!!!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Xavier said:


> Man Vince looks awful in that graphic


How? I thought he looked great, looked a bit younger actually.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> "Oh My! HHH? Never would have thought that! Oh My! Oh My! Now a Sledgehammer? Oh My!" :cole


He's a wildman! :cole


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It is replay time!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Japan just getting the network in 2016 :ti


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

Heath V said:


> How? I thought he looked great, looked a bit younger actually.


It's definitely a picture from about 10 years ago.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Time for :reigns2 to overcome them odds.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gee, I wonder if HHH will return tonight.

:eyeroll


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Alabama vs Clemson > Brock :fact


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Main event time!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Replaying this god awful segment :ugh2


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

We have already seen this utter dross tonight :floyd1


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

They are reshowing this crap AGAIN :ha


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

They showed this package twice on SmackDown too.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Wonder how they're promoting it in Japan......hmm..

Come see supah crappy program. It free for a month. Nevermind your betta wresring(Vince wrote it for how he thinks Asians speak), come watcha ours. It cure insomnia!


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Fuck, i cant stand Stephanies voice.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

In because one way or the other people are gonna be mad at this ending :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Stephanie's shrieking is worse than screeching your nails down a chalkboard


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Look on Romans face is the look on the audiences face at that segment lol.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE prob think they nailed last week.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

The_Kliq said:


> It's definitely a picture from about 10 years ago.


Agreed although slightly less obvious than Ric's picture from the Stone Cold podcast.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Is this a really obvious ending?

League comes out and Cena makes the save.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

SideTableDrawer said:


> They showed this package twice on SmackDown too.


You watch Smackdown? :shocked:


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> What if we return to the debut of Bully Ray on RAW? Bubba beating down D-Von!!!
> 
> Bully Ray vs Ambrose for IC!!!


Guess not lol.

We'll get Triple H returning, obviously, but looks like they'll give us a quality match first too.

I'd like to see Bubba go singles, he had good presence from the brief bit I saw in TNA.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I am Vince Mcmahon, you got to care who I am damn it!!! LOL.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The most epic smiley ever :vince8


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Stephanie's shrieking is worse than screeching your nails down a chalkboard


Bitch got me like...


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

WWE be like ''well guess booking Reigns like Bryan didn't work, how about we book him like Stone Cold?''


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> Stephanie's shrieking is worse than screeching your nails down a chalkboard


Yes!! It's horiffic! I cannot wait till someone puts her in her place! Cana would get the pop of his life if he AA'ed her.


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

Oh god I just freaking hope that cena doesn't insert his mug into this match in any way whatsoever


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

no pop for Vince :wow


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh shit. Forgot :cena4 is back.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Longest promo in the fucking world.




Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

Genetic jackhammer


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Holy crap he did it, he's showing off the guns!


----------



## Spikeman (Oct 16, 2015)

OH. MY. GOSH!

SOMEONE GIF THAT VINCE ATTIRE!!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Vince is turning face, probably. WWE thinks people are intrigued by this :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:reigns2 vs :sheamus

:vince8 special ref


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

antdvda said:


> Is this a really obvious ending?
> 
> League comes out and Cena makes the save.


CHAOS JAWN, IT'S CHAOS :cole 

Why do I watch? :lol


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Vince still flexing at 70. 

LOL


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Vince looks better than 90% of the roster!!! My, my, my... that physique!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Vince looks great.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A 70 year old looking like that.

Yeah, I'm sure he's not on anything.

:ti


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

:lmao Vince is still jacked


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Vince. Jesus.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

That moment when you notice Vince is more jacked than u :mj2


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jack LaLanne is rolling in his grave...with laughter


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Haha Vince McMahon! He looks great!!!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Vince has lost alot of muscle. But damn he is damn good shape for his age!


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Damn McMahon would whoop my ass.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Someone please gif that flex HAHA


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Vince looks like a clown and pathetic now. so sad.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

VINCE :lmao


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Fucking veins on that cunt


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Vince more jacked than half the roster. lol.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

The_Kliq said:


> Genetic jackhammer





Roman Empire said:


> Holy crap he did it, he's showing off the guns!





MyaTheBee said:


> Vince still flexing at 70.
> 
> LOL


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Vince showing off the arms :lel

Thought we had seen the last of that in 2006...


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Wellness testing missed somebody


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

and can we be assured Vince has passed the wellness policy?

Maybe it's just me, but a 70 year old man that vain and muscled is freaky.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

DENSPARK said:


> You watch Smackdown? :shocked:


Afraid so. :serious:


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Vince with the hidden middle finger salute! LMAO he is still a badass on-screen!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> A 70 year old looking like that.
> 
> Yeah, I'm sure he's not on anything.
> 
> :ti


All natty brah!

He is crazy jacked for is age though.

Dem biceps doe.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol Mr. McMahon. An all-time great character.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Fantastic for 70, no question he's smaller than he was say 10 years ago at WM22, but that's still mad impressive. Puts me to shame haha.


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Vince looks like a clown and pathetic now. so sad.


Have you ever said anything positive in a WWE thread?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


:bow :bow :bow


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

Damn. If Vince were any whiter he'd be clear


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Vince is still ripped as fuck.

He should insert himself into the match, whoop both Reigns and Sheamus, and take the damn title! :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wait wait wait.. so it's commercial.. Vid package, Vince intro.. commercial..
:bunk


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Who did he flip off?! Haha son of a bitch the man looks incredible!!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Honestly he looks like a complete fool for his age.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Vince is a 70 year old beast


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Whyd he give the bird?


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Damn Vince!

Dude is jacked af. :lol 

In better shape than me & is 70 effin years old. Holy shit!


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

2016 and Vince is finally the biggest star on the show at 70 years old.

Second biggest star on Raw tonight was Ric Flair at 66 years old.

All time weakest roster


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

MEMS said:


> Honestly he looks like a complete fool for his age.



Man is fucking rich as hell and built like a brick shit house. We're watching this shit. We're the fools!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

How is Vince in great shape like that when he is 70? That's just crazy


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Won't be a long title match. Fuckery incoming


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

Guess the steroid policy does not apply for the owner.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Vince looks like a clown and pathetic now. so sad.


I'm sorry but bullshit! 

He's not just in great shape for 70, he puts most 29 and 30 year olds to shame!

He's 70 years old, think about that for a minute. It's insane!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why are they having those two title matches on SD why not save them for the RR.

Stupid WWE


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

How will Roman ever overcome the odds?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

This guy out here pec-dancin' :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Motherfucker's been in the ring posing the entire commercial break?
:vince2
:HA


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Flexing :ha

He probably puts on a John Cena mask and jacks off in front of a mirror.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Main event gonna get less than five minutes at this rate.

Shocking


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Holy shit at that pec flex! Take notes Rock.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL Vince. those pecks


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

gaz0301 said:


> and can we be assured Vince has passed the wellness policy?
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but a 70 year old man that vain and muscled is freaky.


Since he's not in an active physical role, I don't think he's subject to Wellness testing for these cameo appearances.

But what's he gonna do, fire himself? It's his company and his policy.


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

Dude is juiced out his mind, how hasn't he been linked to hgh like all these other people?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People really think Vince is natural.

:lmao


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> why are they having those two title matches on SD why not save them for the RR.
> 
> Stupid WWE


You've got to be pretty stupid to be unable to figure out why


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

xio8ups said:


> Guess the steroid policy does not apply for the owner.


Nor should it. Quite frankly it shouldn't be in place at all. He puts most of the damn roster to shame.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Old fucking fool


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Heath V said:


> I'm sorry but bullshit!
> 
> He's not just in great shape for 70, he puts most 29 and 30 year olds to shame!
> 
> He's 70 years old, think about that for a minute. It's insane!


I am talking about how he is acting for a 70 year old not how roided up he is.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So does Roman make Vince count to three as has happened in the past?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Lillian looks absolutely stunning tonight


----------



## Coolie Rich (Dec 1, 2015)

Lillian Garcia is looking so fine


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

How do we know its not John Cena, but Vince in disguise?


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

The roster should be embarrassed.

How Vince got bigger arms than half of y'all?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Triple H better bring the Sledgehammer with him!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This 70 yr old man is more ripped than you.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

How many divas do you guys think McMahon has banged.


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

HHH about to crash this match.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

truelove said:


> Lillian looks absolutely stunning tonight


She sure does :book


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> I am talking about how he is acting for a 70 year old not how roided up he is.


Oh lol. At that age it's probably called hormone replacement. He's still with us, he's doing something right.


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> I am talking about how he is acting for a 70 year old not how roided up he is.


Oh no, he is flexing and having fun. The horror! 

Keep complaining about everything.


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Man Sheamus' haircut is just horrible. At least go for something more discrete and modern like a faux-hawk or some shit but you cannot be rocking a mohawk in 2015 and expect to be taken seriously.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Vince has been doing that heavy lifting while he was incarcerated.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I guess Vince has been too busy focusing on his body rather than his own company.

Would explain why 2015 was completely shit.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Steve Black Man said:


> Vince is still ripped as fuck.
> 
> He should insert himself into the match, whoop both Reigns and Sheamus, and take the damn title! :lol


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

sSheamus crickets have crickets lol. And reigns coming to ring with that I just git Hit with water balloon hair do


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Jolly Jim Ross said:


> How many divas do you guys think McMahon has banged.


0


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Best part of this entire match will be Vinnie Macs Peck dancing.

Got more rhythm than Big E :lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

It feels like the crowd died so hard.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Rookie of the Year said:


> Since he's not in an active physical role, I don't think he's subject to Wellness testing for these cameo appearances.
> 
> But what's he gonna do, fire himself? It's his company and his policy.


make his fugly daughter piss for him oh wait.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Jolly Jim Ross said:


> Lol Mr. McMahon. An all-time great character.


This! All the posters above and below that hated on Vince need to obey the following procedures. 

*Clears throat*

1. Wipe the Cheetos crumbs off your shirt.

2. Remove your body from the chair you're sticking too and smell it... it smells like BFI trashcan juice on a hot summer day + week old ass!

3. Walk your nasty ass to a large body of water and jump in it.... and take some Bleach with ya!


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Lillian looking like she makes 14 dollars the hard way word to Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> The roster should be embarrassed.
> 
> How Vince got bigger arms than half of y'all?


Ambrose should take notes. A man double his age looks better than him.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> This 70 yr old man is more ripped than you.


LOL That is dope.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jolly Jim Ross said:


> How many divas do you guys think McMahon has banged.


All of them :draper2


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

Man i love Lillian Garcia


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is Vince going to search Roman?


----------



## cl_theo (Aug 13, 2013)

Someone make a gif of Vince fleshing his pecks. That was hilariously! A 70 year old man in that shape lol


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Vince more over then Roman :nikkilol. He's so over omg...


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Vince sucks the stem cells directly from the aborted fetus.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Jolly Jim Ross said:


> How many divas do you guys think McMahon has banged.


Honestly not many, maybe a few back in the day but I can't imagine that happening, he has put himself in some very good positions with the divas over the years on TV


----------



## Coolie Rich (Dec 1, 2015)

Can we just abandon the match and watch lillian garcia for these last 12 minutes?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cranky Vince sign :mark:


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Look another belt Tug O War :Brock


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> All of them :draper2


:banderas

From Candice Michelle to Sable. 

All of them. :banderas


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Jolly Jim Ross said:


> How many divas do you guys think McMahon has banged.


All the Divas.. A L L the Divas.
:vince


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> This 70 yr old man is more ripped than you.


Stop making me feel things Vince!


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Vince doesn't even look real, look like someone pasted his damn head on some jacked up arms.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Vince botched the first pinfall :Jordan


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vince might be buff but he can barely get down to make a count.

:drake1


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Crowd is dead as fuck.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Reigns is such a shithead. Geez.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Since this is 2 of Vince type wrestlers, there's always a chance Vince starts beating off in the ring....THAT would end the PG era,lol.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Does Vince skip leg day ?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Vince is just as goofy and uncoordinated as always, I see


Remember when you guys actually believed he was going blind :lol :lol :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

That not PG , Vince flipping somebody off in the crowd


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Is Vince alternating arms for the 3 count? That's just wrong.


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

Sheamus is a beast


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Sick of this match, these guys just don't work together for me. Hopefully this is the last of these two.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> This 70 yr old man is more ripped than you.


He looks so fucking deranged HAHA


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The_Kliq said:


> Have you ever said anything positive in a WWE thread?


 @birthday_massacre actually has, believe it nor not. He just calls shit how he sees it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Well this is boring so far.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

Roman rolling outta that 1 count like "lol bitch" :lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Lillian looking like she makes 14 dollars the hard way word to Rodney Dangerfield


She would be well worth every penny of the 14 bucks :evil


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Wait so.... who is gonna help Reigns and make the count for him, bc Vinnie Man sure won't... maybe it will be a DQ.. with Vince an Sheamus jumping Reigns in the end???


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So.. Who's having more fun watching Vince's reactions?


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Man this site is slow af for me today.... anybody else or it's just me?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

:lol this is hilarious


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The_Kliq said:


> Have you ever said anything positive in a WWE thread?


I do all the time when there is something positive to say. But only about 10% of raw is actually good.

Im not the only one shitting on raw in these threads but hey thanks for focusing on me lol.

If you want to point to anything I said that was negative and disagree with it feel free and we can discuss why you disagree with me.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Jolly Jim Ross said:


> Ambrose should take notes. A man double his age looks better than him.


I was wondering how long it would be before Dean got brought in relation to that :lol I wasn't disappointed lol.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Vince is too easily distracted to be a fair ref.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lets think about this for a second. Reigns gets pops and lets go roman chants. But replace Sheamus with I don't know Cena or someone loved more or popular. What would his reaction be? Be interesting who the crowd goes for out of Cena and Reigns prob Cena. Reminds me of Hogan Rock. Rock so sover, but Hogan was the crowds fav.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

I am hoping that Vince gets frustrated with Sheamus not getting the job done despite all his fast counts and leway given and takes a shot at Sheamus resulting in a new ref.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

Vince is the best ref LOL


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> That not PG , Vince flipping somebody off in the crowd


Seriously what is the story behind that???


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Didn't they just come back from commercial?

Commercials in the main event.

ut


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Vince is the most entertaining part of this match :lol

The old man has still got it!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Vince declares that a dq can change the title and then dq's Roman for his closed fist Superman punch.


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

Ooo poor horse face. Sheamus is wearing an elbow sleeve this week. Maybe the extra weight might give ol horse face another hernia. Top powerhouse my ass


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

If Vince's inner thoughts were commentating they would be shouting out what a maneuver based on his reactions.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Wait so.... who is gonna help Reigns and make the count for him, bc Vinnie Man sure won't... maybe it will be a DQ.. with Vince an Sheamus jumping Reigns in the end???


What would be amazing is a Shane McMahon return


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So basically Cena's going to be Captain Save a Ho and somehow Reigns keeps the title despite the stipulations against him.
And despite being privy to replays and surely Stephanie watching the match backstage, she won't do anything about the interference favoring Reigns. Because for reasons. 


:vince


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Wait so.... who is gonna help Reigns and make the count for him, bc Vinnie Man sure won't... maybe it will be a DQ.. with Vince an Sheamus jumping Reigns in the end???


HHH so he can get title shot at RR


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

2 breaks in little or no time during a title match


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

hahaa "there is something over there" "oh really.. *looks*" 

This is great.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Bavak said:


> He looks so fucking deranged HAHA


Said the guy with bray wyatt sig loool


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

What a Great time for a commercial!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

DENSPARK said:


> She would be well worth every penny of the 14 bucks :evil


:curry2


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I was wondering how long it would be before Dean got brought in relation to that :lol I wasn't disappointed lol.


Haha, I know you're a huge Dean fan but it's true


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Ultimate Warrior said:


> 2 breaks in little or no time during a title match


Need to give Roman time to catch his breath off camera


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Wait so.... who is gonna help Reigns and make the count for him, bc Vinnie Man sure won't... maybe it will be a DQ.. with Vince an Sheamus jumping Reigns in the end???


I could see Cena doing that.


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

This is poor. Ads in the main event.

And they're so bad together in the ring these two 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Coolie Rich (Dec 1, 2015)

Jesus christ this is the longest commercial break ever


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

> WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish 7m
> 
> We're not sure why @WWERomanReigns thinks not being the champion means he's fired. Does he not get how this business works? #RAWTonight


I was thinking that same thing.. and Steph even said he wouldn't be fired if he lost the title a few hours ago..


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

SpeedStick said:


> That not PG , Vince flipping somebody off in the crowd


So fucking edgy Vince.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Can they cancel that Total Divas shit lol, for the love of god.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

these commercials ruin everything


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Vince is loving this. :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh you know.. we wouldn't want to see an announce table slam on the live show.. oh no we wouldn't want to see that at all..


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Jesus christ this ad is going forever.


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

This is kinda boring.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> I was thinking that same thing.. and Steph even said he wouldn't be fired if he lost the title a few hours ago..


If only though.....


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> Can they cancel that Total Divas shit lol, for the love of god.


Indeed, let's cancel something that's bringing in viewers.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Listen to those Roman chants, clearly not over enough...............:lol :lol


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Wait so.... who is gonna help Reigns and make the count for him, bc Vinnie Man sure won't... maybe it will be a DQ.. with Vince an Sheamus jumping Reigns in the end???


Vince gets ko regular ref counts 3 for the geek HHH comes out and beats the shit out of the geek


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

This constant retelling has sucked all the life out of this for me. Shut up Cole for the love of humanity!! My god, I never thought someone would make me long for the days of Todd Pettingill....jesus tapdancing Christ!!!


----------



## rescue141x (Apr 17, 2007)

This is one of the worst Raw's I have ever watched lmao. This is horrible


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Vince looks like his about to whip it out and have a pull right in the middle of the ring.


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

Sheamus beat him up, maybe when he wakes up he will learn how to say "world" properly instead of "wold"


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Austin Austin Austin!"


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> This constant retelling has sucked all the life out of this for me. Shut up Cole for the love of humanity!! My god, I never thought someone would make me long for the days of Todd Pettingill....jesus tapdancing Christ!!!


Todd Pettingill. :banderas


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Delbusto1 said:


> This is kinda boring.


Really? IMO this has easily been the best Raw of the year (so far).


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Jolly Jim Ross said:


> Indeed, let's cancel something that's bringing in viewers.


Yeah im sure those ten desperate house wifes who tune into see it every week. Really are the heart of the revenue lol.


----------



## The_Kliq (Feb 19, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> I do all the time when there is something positive to say. But only about 10% of raw is actually good.
> 
> Im not the only one shitting on raw in these threads but hey thanks for focusing on me lol.
> 
> If you want to point to anything I said that was negative and disagree with it feel free and we can discuss why you disagree with me.


If so, my apologies.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman is feeling it!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

:lol


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

LOL Slowest count ever.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> Yeah im sure those ten desperate house wifes who tune into see it every week. Really are the heart of the revenue lol.


Lol, seriously though. If it wasn't doing 'anything' then it would have been cancelled long time ago.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Vince's left arm makes no type of sense, holy shit :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Byron better STFU before he gets fired.

:booklel


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That count by Vince! :lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> Vince's left arm makes no type of sense, holy shit :lol


If only I could think of a good masturbation joke :lenny2


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

McMahon is the goat :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Need some eye drops! :lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Vince is too old to be a ref. This isn't fair.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Geez whats up Bryons ass today? He sound pissed off at Jbl LOL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Crowd is not very engaged in this.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Mute Saxton immediately


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

God, this is so dumb and predictable that it's painful.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

Vince got me weaaaaaakkkkkk :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

It's not a slow count Vince is old and senile and forgot how to count 3


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

LMAO.....I love vince.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

:vince8 :vince8 :vince8


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns should just knock him out, and get DQd, he won't lose the title.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

so kayfabe, sheamus would have lost to that


----------



## thesuperred (Dec 10, 2011)

I need some eyedrops! Lol wtf


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

I truly wonder how reigns will fair once this vince angle is done.... once shenanigans are over.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

How is Vince so buff when he moves like a corpse :hmm:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Vince needs something for his eye.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

This sucks.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

classic heel ref


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I wanna see Vince get mad at Sheamus for not being able to finish the job.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Was that even a finisher by reigns? Sheamus looks utterly pathetic in this feud. He's no threat whatsoever.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Vince is great haha


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Vince and that GOAT screwjob lol.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

LMBO Vince taking them bumps and here comes Trips


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Reigns gonna pin him knowing damn well he knocked Vince out:lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman had to know this was coming!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

dummy


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So fucking dumb. Why do I watch this? :lmao


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Roman how is your dumbass gonna go for a pin after you knocked the damn ref out


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

You knock out the ref and then go for the pin! :lmao


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Fucking retard knocks the ref out and covers his opponent


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

durrrrrrr

roman's character is semi retarded


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm roman reigns I am the WWE "Wold" heavyweight champion


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Keep flipping people off Vince, screw this PC PG era!


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

incoming side step and sheamus hitting vince


----------



## sashaisbae (Aug 25, 2015)

reigns is a idiot LOL


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

So is Vince only jacked from the waist up? :aries2


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Roman that was dumb :lmao

*superman punches the referee*
*spears Sheamus*

"Shit! There's no referee!"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why would he try to pin Sheamus literally right after he hits Vince?

:drake1

Makes no sense.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So... in the span of 10 seconds

Roman punches Vince.. 
Covers Shaemus and then acts surprised Vince is out?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Is Reigns a moron? Takes out the ref and wonders why their is no 3 count LOL


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Lok said:


> You knock out the ref and then go for the pin! :lmao


:ti


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That is a disqualification!


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

What kind of asshole thug punches a 70 year old man? How is Roman a good guy? I hate him, just make him heel.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sheamus just a punching bag here.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Eat a spear Vince lmfao!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

The funniest thing about this is theres refs in mexico older, and slower than hoe vince has been counting


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Cue Triple H


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

LOL What kind of dick manhandles a 70yr man.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Is Sheamus dead?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Elder Abuse is what good guys do kids


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman Reigns has snapped!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Steph's music is so vile


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Beat his ass Vince! I was a fan of Roman but this is pissing me off.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

the fuckery is coming full force


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Fucking bully. Wheres HHH


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Bounce, Steph, Bounce!


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Where is the brother in law ? :cole


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

LMAO


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Reigns is obviously retarded.. he knocks out ref. Then expects a pin count. Then turns around and is surprised no one is counting .retard


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

thats how you get around hitting a women in the PG era lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The show is entirely about the McMahons.

:lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, she took a bump.. it wasn't a great big one, but she took a bump.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

About time


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

JamJamGigolo said:


> What kind of asshole thug punches a 70 year old man? How is Roman a good guy? I hate him, just make him heel.


Vince being old didn't stop SCSA from beating him up.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I see some of the steel cables in Steph's bra broke...


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Superman that ho!


----------



## sashaisbae (Aug 25, 2015)

Around time someone hits Steph. We been waiting on this moment


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Stephanie may fire Roman just for fun!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

STEPH JUST TOOK A BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!! (Kinda...)


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fucking dreadful.:lmao
What the fuck? :lmao


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Heath V said:


> Keep flipping people off Vince, screw this PC PG era!


Its January man, god damn. Take that tree down!


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

PaulHBK said:


> Bounce, Steph, Bounce!


Indeed nice titties lol.


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

The whole beating up Vince thing kind of loses the appeal when the guy's ancient.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Hopefully her tits pop out


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

Holy shit what a kick


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:ha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

JamJamGigolo said:


> What kind of asshole thug punches a 70 year old man? How is Roman a good guy? I hate him, just make him heel.


I hate reigns but Austin did that all the time as did the rock.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Has sheamus just given up on this match? Where is he?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

RiCkeH said:


> Its January man, god damn. Take that tree down!


Bro I am a HUGE fan of Christmas!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why didn't Vince make the count?????

LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Why didn't Vince count the 3! :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So Vince couldn't make the count suddenly:lmao

FUCKERY


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Why couldn't Vince make the count? WTF? :lmao


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I wish her titties would have fallen out!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

SCOTT ARMSTRONG RETURN HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Incoming Sheamus quick brogue kick and instant 2 count then a kickout.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Why did they need a new ref anyway? wtf is this fuckery?
:ha:ha


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Steph with dem teddies while leaning over. :book

And oh fuck, Scott Armstrong is back!


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

LOL what in the fuck is this botchness?!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Love this!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Scott Armstrong's role in the Authority is awesome.

"It's Scott Armstrong! That crooked referee Armstrong!"


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why can't McMahon do the pin? :ha


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

whats the point of all the fuckery if they dont screw roman out of the belt..........


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This fuckery :sodone


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

*Sweet everloving fuck steph's tits are gloroius looking tonight*

:bruh :bruh :bruh


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

This Fuckery :ha


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

What next? Brad Maddux?


----------



## g972 (Jul 10, 2015)

botchmania strikes again, bet Vince is pissed lol


----------



## Stone cold-Y2J (Jul 20, 2015)

I thought Hardcore Holly came out for a second there.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Yeah, that made sense...


----------



## sashaisbae (Aug 25, 2015)

where the fuck are all these officals coming from.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That referee should be fired!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Against all odds lol


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

F^cking attrocious :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## rescue141x (Apr 17, 2007)

That was lame as f*** but glad Roman won


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was the worst bit of fuckery I've seen in years.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

That ref will need witness protection soon!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:HA :HA :HA :HA THIS IS SO FUCKING STUPID. 

EVERY.SINGLE.WEEK THESE DUMBASSES FIND A WAY TOP THEMSELVES AND MAKE THEMSELVES LOOK EVEN MORE STUPID :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

LOL so much overbooking


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

This was sooo hilarious! :lmao Vince can't count all of a sudden.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

God Byron is annoying.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

What a clusterfuck. And what a face Roman is, hitting an old geezer. Also, superman booking at its finest.

This is beyond horrible at this point.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Scott Armstrong vs. Dark Haired Ref, Iron Man match at the Royal Rumble. Book it.


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

That was far worse then any Cena booking ive ever seen....who could be entertained by this ? Shenanigans galore.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

What a fucking trainwreck :heston


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

RIP Scott Armstrong.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

That final referee

YOUUUUUUU'RRRREEEE FIIIIRRRED next week :vince8


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

Bullcrap, reigns is one of the least charismatic superstar I have ever seen


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

What the fuck was that...So many damn ref bumps for no reason.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Why didn't Vince make the count?????
> 
> LOLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


Lmao, classic!


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

They botched the hell out of that one spot, Vince looked like a goof.


----------



## BruceWayne316 (Feb 21, 2015)

sashaisbae said:


> where the fuck are all these officals coming from.


HELL


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Did someone burp into one of the commentator's mic?


----------



## Neuron (Jul 31, 2013)

So did I miss anything good tonight?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is Mr. McMahon crying?


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok, so make sense of that clusterfuck :lol 

Jesus, this is bad.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Are they fucking serious


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

YOOOO WTF


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!! That is fucking epic in a weird fuckery way.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

OHHHHH SNAPPPPP


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That's not justice, but it is overbooked crap.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes, he actually did it! YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Whaaaat ??? :O


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow, that's actually a really good twist.

I'm not even being sarcastic, that's kind of awesome.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*WHAT THE FUCK*


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

LOL SOMEBODY CALLED IT


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Holy Shit!!!!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Very interesting, the RR is the title match.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

omg, they are literally going to have him beat the entire roster


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

ROFL SO REIGNS GETS TO WIN THE RUMBLE AGAIN


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

They are going to have Reigns win 2 Rumbles in a row :ha


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

All of this nonsense to get a guy over.
Pathetic.

And Reigns wins the Rumble.Again.

I'm done. :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait....WHAT?! 

Well, I gotta give them credit. That peaked my interest. 

Royal Rumble just got a lot more interesting.

EDIT: Reigns might not win the Rumble. This could be their method to get the title off of him to set him up for a match with HHH at Mania.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

What??????????????????


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Jesus Cena has never been booked to overcome 29 other people at once


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Royal Rumble is the title defense, wow, I am actually shocked


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So this is how they get to Lesnar or HHH vs Reigns at WM by having Reigns wins the RR retaining the title.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman wins the Rumble and champ. :ha

"Push that fucker!" :vince3


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

No fucking way
Holy shit that's awesome


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:wtf :wee-bey


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

Either reigns will win rumble.or triple h will win it...either way reigns will be 1 of last 2


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Holyshit! :ti :lmao


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Steph's tits made up for that shitty segment.


----------



## sashaisbae (Aug 25, 2015)

LOL Roman bout to be super cena 4.0


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

ALL TIME FUCKERY RIGHT HERE.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

So Roman is winning the Royal Rumble! :reigns2


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Lok said:


> This was sooo hilarious! :lmao Vince can't count all of a sudden.


I mean what was he supposed to do, the other ref was way out of place!


----------



## Buttermaker (Sep 29, 2009)

I like that..


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Kinda cool, but kind of a bummer at the same time. I always liked getting to see a title match at RR PLUS the Rumble.... That way there were at least two things that could keep me interested


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Royal Rumble title match! We have had some awful rumbles in recent years and I like this idea


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Ok that now that's cool and no way he wins


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

LOL Reigns vs the entire Roster :mark:. The HOF of burial has finnaly dawned on us. It was never Cena, Roman is the choosen ONE


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Triple H is winning the title.


----------



## Coolie Rich (Dec 1, 2015)

Anyone else have a bad feeling that Roman will be the #1 entrant and still win it?


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

So - The match will be for the WWE Championship.

Then, When Roman looses he gets his rematch at WM?

What is this backwards bullshit?


----------



## BigBoyChomski (Dec 4, 2015)

How come no one is talking about how sheamus almost beheaded reigns with that kick???


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Reigns is going to win back to back Rumbles :ha


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

I wonder how they're going to determine the #1 contender for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

So Roman Reigns wins the Royal Rumble once again.


----------



## Bayley <3 (Jun 10, 2015)

:lol :lol :lol :lol

Roman gotta overcome them odds!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

If they make Roman win the rumble. I'm out after WM.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

all in all... said:


> omg, they are literally going to have him beat the entire roster


He finally became Super Cena...We are gonna start calling him Super Roman with all this retarded booking.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

So, Roman loses the Rumble but wins it back at Wrestlemania, right?


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Roman wins rumble again


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think Vince reads this site!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

truelove said:


> Jesus Cena has never been booked to overcome 29 other people at once


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

So, Reigns is gonna win the Rumble again?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Its official HHH vs Reigns at Mania , Reigns win the rumble leaving the door open for HHH to just make a match


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

IT'S THE ROMAN REIGNS ERA, FOLKS!


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Reigns to come out number 1 and single handedly eliminated every single person... Wouldn't put it past them, they've got him demolishing everyone.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They are literally going to feed the whole roster to Reigns:lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Roman vs 29... someone cue his "300" music... make the gif... DO IT ALL DAMMIT! HAHAHAHAHAHA! 

Roman overcomes the biggest odds in WWE history! Hahahahaha! This forum will break for eternity! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Babies will be punted! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

They've basically just told us Reigns is winning the Rumble. Nice way to kill my enthusiasm for one of my favourite events of the year.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Rumble for the title :wow


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Sheamus and Dolph careers are over after tonight.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

BigBoyChomski said:


> How come no one is talking about how sheamus almost beheaded reigns with that kick???


That first kick, holy shit. Sheamus completely stiffed him.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You can't tell me that Vince and Reigns aren't fucking.

This is way too much effort for someone with such a limited skill set. :lmao


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope!!!!

That's just ruined Rumble for me. It was for once an unpredictable rumble and now it's not. The crowd hardly reacted which just shows how poor a call that is.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Not sure if good move. Reigns gona get boo'd


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

What number will Reigns enter is the big question... 

Please God, let it be 30!


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Reigns is dropping the title at the Rumble now for sure, Final two will be Reigns and Lesnar with HHH screwing Reigns, giving Lesnar a title run and further per-suing Roman v The Authority.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I could see Triple H winning the Royal Rumble or Daniel Bryan if they want to troll the fans.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

bkfestivus said:


> I wonder how they're going to determine the #1 contender for Wrestlemania.


Fast lane probably


----------



## NormanSmiley4life (Sep 14, 2015)

So if he doesn't win the rumble wtf is supposed to happen ?


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

Come on Triple H. :mark: Hope he wins more than ever now!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So for the first time since Flair won the '92 Rumble, we're having a RR for the title. Well, at least it changes things up quite a bit.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Triple H is winning the Royal Rumble for sure now.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Well they guaranteed people will be on there edge of there seats again when watching the Royal Rumble but damn this could go so badly if people hate the result for a third year also involving the title....


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I had a feeling they would do this one day. A member also made a thread on this idea. I like it!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That will get him booed.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

They will do anything to get him over


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Some have said the match was overbooked but with Vince involved it's usually what happens


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait.
This could mean HHH wins the Rumble.
Fuck everything :lmao


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm excited about this in a way to see if in any fuckery goes down, but I'm also dreading it because I know it's going to be a Reigns squash fest.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

So...either Reigns wins the Royal Rumble second year in a row, or loses his title only to win it back at WrestleMania 32, therefore becoming a 3-time world champion?

Honestly when he pushed Vince into Stephanie I thought that's to set up HHH's return and a title match at RR, while Brock would win the RR match and we get Brock/Reigns II.

But now, it seems we will get HHH vs. Reigns at WM and hopefully, Brock vs. Rock.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reigns will lose the Rumble. It's just another way to give him more title reigns. Who will pass Flair first? Cena or Reigns?


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 01/04*



bkfestivus said:


> I wonder how they're going to determine the #1 contender for Wrestlemania.


Bring back Elimination Chamber!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 01/04*



The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> I could see Triple H winning the Royal Rumble or *Daniel Bryan if they want to troll the fans*.


That wouldn't be trolling the fans, that'd actually be giving them what they've wanted for the last two years and it'd be epic. Of course they won't do it because Vince hates Bryan and his fans


----------



## thenextbigthing56 (Feb 1, 2014)

no way in hell Roman wins it'll be far too predictable.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 01/04*



gaz0301 said:


> Nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope nope!!!!
> 
> That's just ruined Rumble for me. It was for once an unpredictable rumble and now it's not. The crowd hardly reacted which just shows how poor a call that is.


If they are booking Roman against HHH at Mania this could be how he loses the title making it not so predictable. Now the title could go to anyone knowing the Bray will have his men there again akin to last year plus there is not a chance in hell that Brock will not be in the Rumble now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THE SHIV said:


> Reigns will lose the Rumble. It's just another way to give him more title reigns. Who will pass Flair first? Cena or Reigns?


So is the winner of the RR the champion then?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

At least this means it'll be a star studded Rumble in a while. 

Lesnar
Cena
Owens
Reigns 

That's about it :ti


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

They should make the Rumble another 40 man Rumble so Reigns can overcome 39 others and look even stronger


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

THE SHIV said:


> Reigns will lose the Rumble. It's just another way to give him more title reigns. Who will pass Flair first? Cena or Reigns?


If they put the title on him 2 times a month they can get him easily over 20 this year


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> Well, she took a bump.. it wasn't a great big one, but she took a bump.


About damn time!


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 01/04*



bkfestivus said:


> I wonder how they're going to determine the #1 contender for Wrestlemania.


Perhaps Reigns will end up losing to HHH or whoever and just get a rematch at WM anyways.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

So who would he defend the title against if the Rumble is the title match & he wins?


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Okay. You got my attention.

Unfortunately it might not be Rock/Trips at Mania after all.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Steph's tits though.....


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I would like to see...

Triple H cost Reigns the Royal Rumble, but not for Triple H to actually win it. That way it frees up others to possibly win the title.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

thenextbigthing56 said:


> no way in hell Roman wins it'll be far too predictable.


They could have Brock be number 30 and toss out Reigns, then let them feud up until Mania. Or have HHH be number 30 and fuck over Reigns.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And why the fuck did Reigns look so shocked and sad at the news when he went out of his way to attack them again?!
Why did he continue pinning Sheamus immediately after he knocks a ref out?!
With his short yellow bus riding ass.

I can't :lmao


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So let's check the options for the Rumble now:

Reigns wins 2 years in a row

HHH wins another Rumble

Cena wins both tying Flairs title record and Austins Rumbke win record

Lesnar wins only to lose the title back to Reigns at WM


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I like this idea, at least it makes Rumble intersting, then just what Cena or Lesner winning. But surely WWE are not that predicatable that Reigns goes over the entire roster in one night lol? He has to be loosing. Hell if its just one time thing. Drop the belt to Wyatt, what do you have to lose. He drops it to Reigns at some point. So what is this just some kinda device to give Reigns more Reigns? lol.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I kinda like the idea. :shrug

However I have never in all my years seen one individual get so much assistance and shock tactic booking in trying to get over. Vince is willing to die to make Reigns a superstar.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Jolly Jim Ross said:


> Steph's tits though.....


:book


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

See, if they hadn't booked Reigns to win the RR last year, now everyone would be firmly behind him to win it this year.

But now, he's either a 2-in-a-row-time Royal Rumble winner or a 3-time world champion. That will definitely not help Reigns' position with the fans.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

MyaTheBee said:


> Seriously what is the story behind that???


Somebody in the crowd got him upset, We don't know what the dude do to him


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Daniel Bryan wins the Royal Rumble and then loses the WWEWHC the next night on Raw.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Jolly Jim Ross said:


> Steph's tits though.....


Please somebody post a gif, I missed Raw and my left hand is lonely


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Just sucked every bit of excitement out of the Pay-per-view for me. This sucks.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> Triple H is winning the title.


Yup!


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm so confused 

Why didn't vince count? Why did they need a crooked ref? Surely having vince there had hat base covered.

This company is all kinds of fucked up.

And if they have Roman enter the RR and beat everyone. shit


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

The ending of the match dragged on too long. 

HOLY SHIT at that announcement though. Very shocking. Makes for an unpredictable Rumble now.


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

Reigns Is like a super hero, I reckon his run will only last until the end of the year though until rollins returns. The man.


----------



## turkas (Oct 11, 2015)

I like this idea. And it sets up HHH vs Roman at Mania without having the old man win the rumble.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

I was sure Hogan was going to win the rumble for the title, but Flair beat him sneaky style at the very end end. I could imagine Vince doing something similar here where Reigns dominates but loses to sneakiness from someone.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

WWE has just made the Royal Rumble match intriguing for me. Looking forward to it now and how this plays out...although I expect Reigns to retain the Championship, some way...some how.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm pretty intrigued by this. I wonder if they'll switch things up heading into WM32 and have Roman be the challenger. I'd actually prefer him to be the champion so things aren't exactly like last year. I just hope HHH doesn't win the WWE title, I really don't want to see Reigns/HHH at WM32.

I wonder if Bryan is to come back, they have him return at the Rumble only to be eliminated by Reigns in record time.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 01/04*



Delbusto1 said:


> Perhaps Reigns will end up losing to HHH or whoever and just get a rematch at WM anyways.


I'd have Ambrose drop the IC title to Owens at the rumble, they both enter the rumble match beaten and bloodied, Zayn comes back and kicks the shit out of Owens starting their thing for WM for the IC title and it comes down to Roman vs Ambrose or at leasT their feud will begin then with a heel turn by one or the other, and i'd have Reigns win the rumble. But then you have the HHH, Lesnar and the Cena factor. Unless it all comes out that the whole BS Roman vs the authority thing was all just pretend and we get like what we got with The Rock. It means they both have something really good for the next little while, all while we wait for God Rollins to get all better. 


But there is lots to factor in.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> So is the winner of the RR the champion then?


Think so. It completely destroys the purpose of The Rumble and puts all the attention on Reigns. Plus he has to go first, if he really is defendimg his title against all.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Way I see it: 

Scenerio 1 Reigns-HHH final two Reigns wins that tussle and they "blow the load too early" allowing for Reigns/Lesnar meaning Rock wasn't bullshitting and he got the clear to wrestle and HHH's planet sized ego couldn't do what is best for biz by getting a young talent valued experience

Scenerio 2 Reigns/Lesnar final 2 Reigns gets a fluky elimination setting up a Mania rematch and HHH Rock

Scenerio 3 Reigns/Lesnar final 2 no Trips involved Brock/??? and HHH/Reigns for the belt at Mania (wouldnt that be slick that injuries justify that ego maniac closing out a title match to this big attendance WM)


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

I wonder how they'd eliminate Lesnar in the Rumble for this now


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

They don't need the title to be on the line between Triple H and Reigns. They feud goes beyond that at this point. WWE cannot miss out the chance to promote Cena's quest for #16 at this year's WM. I'd go with Brock defending the title against Cena.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> I hate reigns but Austin did that all the time as did the rock.


No I don't remember them punching 70 year old senior citizens ever. The Sting aged guys they did punch deserved it way more too.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

If Lesnar is in this Rumble, I really don't see how he loses. 

Either way you look at it this is fuckery to the max.:lol


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> They don't need the title to be on the line between Triple H and Reigns. They feud goes beyond that at this point. WWE cannot miss out the chance to promote Cena's quest for #16 at this year's WM. I'd go with Brock defending the title against Cena.


Eww no. That match has been done to death.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

They might as well put The Undertaker in this match.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

Im bringing a poncho to Royal Rumble. Its gona rain/hail crap if reigns wins for some reason i just got a feeling.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> Vince being old didn't stop SCSA from beating him up.


Yes a long time ago that happened. I'm not mad at Flair for beating up Dusty's dead corpse in the 80's either, because that didn't happen, because human beings age over time.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> They don't need the title to be on the line between Triple H and Reigns. They feud goes beyond that at this point. WWE cannot miss out the chance to promote Cena's quest for #16 at this year's WM. I'd go with Brock defending the title against Cena.


Really great points.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Never mind the Royal Rumble for now.. I still almost can't stop laughing at how absurd it was Vince didn't count and more refs flocked in

:ha

And I wonder how long till Gifs of Steph on her knees there flood the internet


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

The winner of the Royal Rumble -Roman Reigns-


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Cena v Lesner lol hell no. I see Lesner winning the damn thing, and becoming WWE Champ again. But someone new like Wyatt or Owens would be nice. Even if it was temporary. Prob though

1. Lesner
2. Reigns
3. Cena
4. HHH

Either those set up various storylines.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

why didn't vince just count the 3 when he had the chance instead of calling another ref :chan

and man vince's noodle arms were gross :ugh2


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

WWE will put all these guys in the Rumble (Cena, Brock, Jericho, HHH, perhaps Taker), but they won't use Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm fucking confused right now. Can someone please, call Ja Rule and make sense of all this?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Wait.
> This could mean HHH wins the Rumble.
> Fuck everything :lmao


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This fuckery is off the fuckery scales!

Wouldn't be surprised to see Vince enter himself in the Rumble next week :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

The Boy Wonder said:


> They might as well put The Undertaker in this match.


Shit never thought about it but there is a quick out for Brock: Taker pulling a Mick Foley on Randy Orton in 04 considering he has been a sore-ass loser this whole time in the Lesnar/Taker latest story and then you could just have a pissed off Brock kick Taker's ass around the arena in a rampage segment to take Taker out til 32 vs Cena.

Of course, all those wondering how Brock goes out: I know they've built Brock like a demi-god but a fluke elimination ala Brock sprint in and Reigns pulls the rope down that'd be fine as long as it isn't a throw-over. Just a rumble match not a pin or sub.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

The Boy Wonder said:


> WWE will put all these guys in the Rumble (Cena, Brock, Jericho, HHH, perhaps Taker), but they won't use Daniel Bryan.


Haven't you heard, people actually like Daniel Bryan so he's not allowed to wrestle again.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Imagine the final six being: 

Cena 
Taker 
Lesnar
Roman
Hunter 
Rock

Sets up: 

Cena-Taker 
Lesnar-Roman for the title. Lesnar wins RR
Hunter-Rock 

At WM.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Triple H is winning the title!


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

thats how u book the end of raw. Keeps everyone tuning in til they eventually see stephs tits pop out when roman spears her.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> They don't need the title to be on the line between Triple H and Reigns. They feud goes beyond that at this point. WWE cannot miss out the chance to promote Cena's quest for #16 at this year's WM. I'd go with Brock defending the title against Cena.


Cena vs Lesnar IV to main event WM32? WTF Please no!


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

They should probably do Reigns/HHH at WM considering how much time they've put into this, but the title doesn't need to be on the line. WWE has a chance to create exciting storylines for WM and do something very unpredictable with the WWE Championship at the RR.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Prob best Raw in a long time, especially the ending. Say what you want about the Rumble. At least this has got people talking. Because A: It's either so Predicatable Roman goes over or B: Anyone could win, including the game. It's not so clear cut now. Their are various options they could go down. I think Rock v Brock is a very possible scenario. I see HHH winning the title. And then they feud through to mania. I don't see Lesner involved in the storyline. Of course wrestling fans well bitch no matter wht. But pesonally I like this idea. Until Roman goes over everyone. It well be LOL if Roman just superman punches everyone.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Headliner said:


> I'm fucking confused right now. Can someone please, call Ja Rule and make sense of all this?


If Chewbacca can live on Endor, it makes sense.



Spoiler: reference


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

imagine the final five is Wyatt Family and Roman. The Wyatt Family turn on Bray. And they fight then Roman just superman punches them all lol. Thats a direction you want to go if they want to Bury them all I suspose.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Still wondering why Vince couldn't do the 3 count. Fucking just dropped to the mat and sat there like a dumb ass waiting for a ref. Botch.


----------



## tbm98 (Mar 30, 2015)

Looks like Steph accidentally missed her step into the ring, and fell. The spear to her from Roman was great after he knocked out Vince with a punch.

Post-Attitude Era Vince Ref. Vince now enters himself in the Rumble once again.


----------



## turkas (Oct 11, 2015)

This actually makes a lot of sense now since the WWE did change their tune about Big Show entering in at #1 . Now Roman probably comes out first and last until at the least final 5.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

JamJamGigolo said:


> Yes a long time ago that happened. I'm not mad at Flair for beating up Dusty's dead corpse in the 80's either, because that didn't happen, because human beings age over time.


Well obviously people age over time, but Vince was still well over 50 in 2000. And let's be honest, just look at the man. He's still in much better shape now at 70 than half of the current roster.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

If this is leading up to a HHH championship victory, then where do I fucking sign?!


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

*Really looking forward to reading the Raw PBP/discussion/troll thread! I don't even watch the show anymore, but never miss this thread. It is leaps and bounds more entertaining then the actual show by a landslide...or I guess I already said leaps and bounds...Anyway what the fuck ever, point still stands. Looking forward to yet another entertaining thread.*


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

deadstar1988 said:


> I'll never forget the belly to belly through the glass on Shane o Mac at King of the ring
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Was that the one that he had 3 goes at? The one were the first two attempts failed and Shane ended up landing on his head both times?


----------



## deadstar1988 (Sep 7, 2008)

Restomaniac said:


> Was that the one that he had 3 goes at? The one were the first two attempts failed and Shane ended up landing on his head both times?



The very same!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Okay so I'm skimming this show real quick and may leave some stuff off but here are my thoughts so far

1. Again Stephanie is opening the show. GTFO my TV. I muted this shit. I can't stand her at all. It's not heel heat. It's go away heat you dumb ****. 
2. Owens vs. Neville - good job. Ambrose getting involved was cool too. 
3. I think I saw The LON. I don't care about the LON.
4. Becky vs. Charlotte. Fuck off Charlotte. I couldn't sit through this. WWE and Charlotte's insistence on going through and even amplifying the Ric Flair tribute act is a complete creative failure. I still like Becky Lynch but not mixed up in this garbage. 
5. Heath Slater has a new posse. :lol This at least got me to smile. When they all took to the mic it got cringy though really quick. I hope they drop that aspect of it and just let the OMB talk for the group and maybe sprinkle in some Bo. Axel seemed to go from serious to WTF in 2 seconds. The Rosebud guy was just sort of weird as usual too. 
6. Right off of Slater's posse and into The New Day bein ridiculous. They need to break these guys up and let Xavier fly solo already. He's being weighed down by Kofi and Big E. Kofi and Big E can have a little mid card tag team or something. Woods needs to contend for IC. 
That's as far as I made it.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Daemon_Rising said:


> They should make the Rumble another 40 man Rumble so Reigns can overcome 39 others and look even stronger


Oh come on this is ridiculous. Lets just make it an even 50


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Why would he try to pin Sheamus literally right after he hits Vince?
> 
> :drake1
> 
> Makes no sense.


So dumb it is not even funny


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

deadstar1988 said:


> The very same!
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That was brutal.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Maybe Reigns was expecting another ref to come down? Only explantion other then Reigns is an idiot lol. They should get all the nxt talent in the Rumble too. Have Reigns bury Crews, Balor, Zayn e.t.c. Have all the TNA "Talent" have Reigns bury them. Get Austin, Rock, Taker, Foley all in their prime come into the rumble. Reigns buries them. Bruno, Hogan, Warrior. Reigns buries them. Barrack Obama Reigns buries him. Taylor Swift, Jennifer Lawerence. Reigns buries them too LOL>


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

So the best part was Steph's tits

and no one posts screencaps


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

-waits for Steph screen caps-


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm liking the instensity of the Ambrose/Owens feud. Owens is doing a great job here and it's nice to see Ambrose do something back. I'm really wondering who will win this feud. The Charlotte/Becky Lynch match was ok and glad Becky got the win. But was the post match attack on Becky an official heel turn? I don't understand this change of direction after the Paige storyline. The League of Nations needs to look strong so they beat the Usos. Okay. Happy to see Heath Slater on TV and get a win over Ziggler. But is that a new stable of jobbers with him? Random I guess. The New Day seem to have to act so outrageous now to continue their gimmick. I haven't been laughing as much with their current stuff but at least they still their win their matches. Lastly, that main event. Lol. Vince with the botch at the end. He's getting too old for this stuff. Average RAW here. There were at least some sort of progression going.


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

Terrible raw and a MOTYC. k.

Charlotte vs. Becky is the MOTYC I'm talkig about. Best RAW match since Cena vs. Cesaro.

Fuck Roman Reigns fans for killing wwe. And seems like wwe tries to damage other pomotion as well on it's why down.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Kostic said:


> So...either Reigns wins the Royal Rumble second year in a row, or loses his title only to win it back at WrestleMania 32, therefore becoming a 3-time world champion?
> 
> Honestly when he pushed Vince into Stephanie I thought that's to set up HHH's return and a title match at RR, while Brock would win the RR match and we get Brock/Reigns II.
> 
> But now, it seems we will get HHH vs. Reigns at WM and hopefully, Brock vs. Rock.


Or they put the strap on Brock and its HHH Vs Reigns and Rock Vs Brock for the gold.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

AngryConsumer said:


> If this is leading up to a HHH championship victory, then where do I fucking sign?!


If they put the belt on HHH then even as a heel champ it's a long time to WM and let's be honest his heel pop is going to be SO much louder than Reigns face pop. 
Can WWE/Vince afford that in this Reigns push?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: WWE Monday Night Raw Discussion Thread - 01/04*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> That wouldn't be trolling the fans, that'd actually be giving them what they've wanted for the last two years and it'd be epic. Of course they won't do it because Vince hates Bryan and his fans


They'd probably do it just to have him lose the title the next night on Raw.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

You fucking people. Every babyface does the exact same thing when a ref gets knocked out-- Bayley did it in her match against Eva Marie, nobody called her an idiot.

Reigns haters will find any reason to knock him no matter how minute and inconsequential.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Reigns looked stupid as he looked bk. Like he was confused. Really eva and bayley? Lol sorry that ain't the same thing. Charlotte Becky Moty lol please. Paige had the same match with Charlotte weeks ago. You smarks shat on it. Suddenly Becky a recent nxt darling. Its Moty baby not. Becky sucked with Sasha last week. Has a solid one Moty. Everyone shat on that. But you Nxt Apologises defended it. Now Becky improoves in a solid match sure. But moty? Im sorry but this is nothing but Selective Biast.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Triple H winning the title would be a jaw-dropping move of nepotism.

He's going 50, and that fucker just isn't relevant in 2016 for shit's sake. Fuck that dumb crap.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> That was the worst bit of fuckery I've seen in years.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


They are somehow.. someway.. going to have whoever does win the Rumble win it with a pin.. I can just see it coming already.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Don't think I'm a fan of this Rumble stipulation. Nothing against Reigns but all this does is shift the whole focus of the Rumble match onto him overcoming the odds. So if he enters number 1 (which he most likely will) then the entire 60+ minutes of the match will be all about Roman.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

So confused as to where this is all gonna lead now.

Somehow if we get Reigns vs HHH at Mania out of this I am happy, but also I really wanna see Rock vs Brock happen to.

The possibilities are massive now, and there even is chance that the closing match for Mania may not even involved the title.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Hawkke said:


> They are somehow.. someway.. going to have whoever does win the Rumble win it with a pin.. I can just see it coming already.


Don't be stupid. When we get down to the final 2 the ladders come out, dammit 
:vince5


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

Why would you criticise Roman for going for pins? It's not idiotic, it's smart. He either gets disqualified for attacking a referee - retaining the title - or he gets some other referee coming out who isn't totally corrupt who will count the pin. What the fuck should he do? Keep pinning Sheamus and wait for the guy who hates him to suddenly become fair?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Roman Empire said:


> Sad to say I think Keith takes this one.


*Keith...lol, that's not Keith Richards it's Nick Nolte.*


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

deanambroselover said:


> Roman needs to work on his mic skills


*Hasn't he been working on his "mic skills" for the last how many months with 20+ minute back and forth segments with Sheamus, Steph, Haitch etc. Some people never get any good at promos, it looks like Reigns is one of those people.*


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

That end was a mess
Reigns beating up a 70 year old is not what a face is made of

And now we have to suck up reigns winning the rumble against seemingly insurmountable odds

What the fuck


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

TheResurrection said:


> Why would you criticise Roman for going for pins? It's not idiotic, it's smart. He either gets disqualified for attacking a referee - retaining the title - or he gets some other referee coming out who isn't totally corrupt who will count the pin. What the fuck should he do? Keep pinning Sheamus and wait for the guy who hates him to suddenly become fair?


Don't try to find logic in that ending there's none

You had sheamus pinning reigns and vince calling for a ref - when he was the damn ref


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> You fucking people. Every babyface does the exact same thing when a ref gets knocked out-- Bayley did it in her match against Eva Marie, nobody called her an idiot.
> 
> Reigns haters will find any reason to knock him no matter how minute and inconsequential.


Sorry but there is a difference between a ref being knocked down by accident and the face not noticing or there being sufficient time to expect them to have regained their senses and looking confused compared to the face superman punching the ref and then 5 SECONDS later looking confused as to why that same ref didn't count.

You are clearly a clever individual and that is so obvious that I have to wonder if you are not being just a little facetious.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

Badbadrobot said:


> Don't try to find logic in that ending there's none
> 
> You had sheamus pinning reigns and vince calling for a ref - when he was the damn ref


Agree that that bit was stupid - Vince fucked up, no question - but Roman knocking out refs and going for pins wasn't stupid at all.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

TheResurrection said:


> Agree that that bit was stupid - Vince fucked up, no question - but Roman knocking out refs and going for pins wasn't stupid at all.


Aw come on its odd wondering where the ref is when you've just knocked him out ... You've got to admit that


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Just watched.

The best part of RAW is still the IC title picture. Nice match between Owens/Neville, Ambrose got some revenge. Solid booking. 

The New Day and Y2J was cringeworthy tonight. That was embarrassing. Seriously, the comedy is going to wear off. And Jericho was just a PG version of his former self, so toned down. Would much rather him be heel. 

Creative still doesn't care about the Wyatt Family. Random attacks, cool. Bray Wyatt talking shit before his follow the buzzards line was great though.

Becky Lynch could very well be the best in ring performer in the women's division.

Where was Johnny Boy? Did I fast forward and miss him?

Roman Reigns is great when he's not smiling and talking much. Great performance by him tonight. 

Vince McMahon also has no business on TV at his age. If that wasn't evident in the main event, I don't see how. Nice swerve at the end though with the Rumble announcement. 

Ok show. Nothing special.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Fucking people on this forum. Bitching if Reigns is a nice guy and then a second later bitching when Reigns knocks out McMahon. But they still blow a load when they talk about Austin beating up McMahon. Fuck if this was Ambrose that did it we would have had a thousand threads on here talking about how badass he is.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Hennessey said:


> Fuck if this was Ambrose that did it we would have had a thousand threads on here talking about how badass he is.


And probably more people, period. Comparing Ambrose 2014 run in the main event against the Authoriry vs Reigns' run right now. It's clear who the more popular star was, and likely still would be if he got the superman booking Reigns got. Where the hell is Reigns reaction? All this time they've spent trying to get him over and his pops are lukewarm midcard material. 

Ambrose is still the best thing on the show right now, and has been used as one of many endless props to get people to like Roman. :shrug


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> imagine the final five is Wyatt Family and Roman. The Wyatt Family turn on Bray. And they fight then Roman just superman punches them all lol. Thats a direction you want to go if they want to Bury them all I suspose.


I would love beyond measure if the Wyatts got a huge build up and then Luke Harper turned on Bray during the RR. I wouldn't even mind if Ro won after that, they need to be a force to reckon with.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Overall, this week's Raw was not the worst show ever. 

That's a step up for them.


----------



## Goldusto (May 21, 2014)

I saw Vinnie Mac in the ring before the match, in his Referee getup, And you know what ?

I legitimately felt for the guy. I think he feels that his show is struggling, its like he looks out at the crowd, still trying to do what he does because he loves the business and loves his creation genuinely, but realises that times are changing, dont know but felt that, If roman does sa heel turn ON VINCE, it would be interesting, everyone always thought of vince and the preverbial hate figure, but what if he was the sympathetic boss, hanging onto his dreams, but the new guys are trying to crush his old business like how some evil mafia try to chase a guy out of town, only for a hero to step up to them and save them (Rollins, owens, ambrose etc) .

I think if the show was a bit better that would work, but its too old and stale these days


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> if only we got mic feuds with the both of them as well. so dumb two of the best in the WWE and they odnt even talk to each other during this feud.


*That would shine a spotlight on how glaringly weak Roman is at back n forth's, we can't have that. No, it's much better to only allow Roman to cut promo's or interact with his opponents/whoever, you'll see Vince is right dammit.*


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Has anyone at any time offered an explanation as to why Vince and the Authority are against Roman as champion? It seems that whenever there's a face champion, they feel the only way to get any heat is to inject themselves into the angle. At least in the past, as overplayed as it's been, they offered some kind of bacon story for a reason. But this time, nothing. I don't get it.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Goldusto said:


> I saw Vinnie Mac in the ring before the match, in his Referee getup, And you know what ?
> 
> I legitimately felt for the guy. I think he feels that his show is struggling, its like he looks out at the crowd, still trying to do what he does because he loves the business and loves his creation genuinely, but realises that times are changing, dont know but felt that, If roman does sa heel turn ON VINCE, it would be interesting, everyone always thought of vince and the preverbial hate figure, but what if he was the sympathetic boss, hanging onto his dreams, but the new guys are trying to crush his old business like how some evil mafia try to chase a guy out of town, only for a hero to step up to them and save them (Rollins, owens, ambrose etc) .
> 
> I think if the show was a bit better that would work, but its too old and stale these days


You have a point there. How a 70 year old man whose given his life to the business, isn't a sympathetic figure in kayfabe sense. Makes no fucking sense. I know I heard a few boos from that shitty San Antonio crowd as well.

It reeks of trying so hard to get Reigns over. The Mr McMahon character isn't the same anymore. Hell, the man himself isn't the same anymore. it's 2016 and he's lost.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Roman came off as a heel in that main event. All I kept thinking was please Hunter come down and kick this guys ass.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Sleepngbear said:


> Has anyone at any time offered an explanation as to why Vince and the Authority are against Roman as champion? It seems that whenever there's a face champion, they feel the only way to get any heat is to inject themselves into the angle. At least in the past, as overplayed as it's been, they offered some kind of bacon story for a reason. But this time, nothing. I don't get it.


He attacked Vince's son in law, Triple H after being screwed. 

Yeah.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Well Reigns is in fighting mode not thinking mode, or maybe he thought another referee would come down and count it.

How dare Jericho verbally attack NEW DAY! like that.

Owens and Neville was an awesome match.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Hennessey said:


> Fucking people on this forum. Bitching if Reigns is a nice guy and then a second later bitching when Reigns knocks out McMahon. But they still blow a load when they talk about Austin beating up McMahon. Fuck if this was Ambrose that did it we would have had a thousand threads on here talking about how badass he is.


You do know Vince is only 19 years older than Austin and it was a jaked up but well in his prime 52 year old against a jaked up 31 year old right?

You do know Vince is 40 years older than Reigns and it was a jaked up but doddery 70 year old against a jaked up 30 year old right?

If you can't see the difference then………oh look at you avatar who am I kidding.


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Some bullet points:

- Neville, Owens, Ambrose are lifting the IC title imo.
- Jericho, return of our savior!
- Cheap booking to get Reigns over. Please give me a guy who can get over on his own.
- McMahon looks jacked.
- M. Cole accidentally referred to Triple H as McMahon's *brother*-in-law. :cole Seriously man..


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

3ku1 said:


> I think its time to bring back Cody Rhodes. Stardust is so over done.


*Stardust was dead in the water on arrival. Much like when the over Goldust transformed into The Artist Formerly Known As Goldust. The Rhodes brothers would do kindly to refrain from creative makeup ideas, in Cody's case abstain in general.*


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Ugh. So Charlotte is going to cheat to win and she'll celebrate with her old broken down alcoholic frail in the face looking ass daddy. Go away Flair plz.


*10-15 years ago I never thought I would ever think the same thing...Fuck what 2015-2016 WWE can do to fuck up anyone's fond memories of living legends...*


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

manchesterdud said:


> Why was this match so hype on NXT but on raw Charlotte vs becky is seen as boring ?


*Because this is the major leagues bro, not the bush leagues. In the Bigs no one likes, or even cares about wrestling. From the moronic fans, too the company alike. If you like wrestling or care about quality wrestling matches on prime time TV, then you're a stupid mark that they loath and look for any opportunity to belittle and ultimately let down. That's the WWE, the loyal company men/women & WWE apologists moto.

Basically fuck us for being stupid enough to still care about wrasslin' & eat shit for complaining about show quality or who we'd like to see in a bigger role. Here now watch another Ad or listen to us shill the Network for the 51st time in 1 hour, dumbasses.

Not calling you names obviously. Just saying that's what the people in the business that matter, and their marks think about people like us.*


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Cody Rhodes is an underrated performer. He needs to go full blown heel, cut a worked shoot promo on that awful gimmick and go back to being himself again. Do it in smark country and the pop will be huge.


----------



## Big Doggy Dog (Dec 27, 2014)

I want even John Cena as World Champ,Reigns is just too boring.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Restomaniac said:


> Sorry but there is a difference between a ref being knocked down by accident and the face not noticing or there being sufficient time to expect them to have regained their senses and looking confused compared to the face superman punching the ref and then 5 SECONDS later looking confused as to why that same ref didn't count.
> 
> You are clearly a clever individual and that is so obvious that I have to wonder if you are not being just a little facetious.


They don't expect the same ref to do the count, they expect another ref to come down. It was the exact same situation with Bayley-- an Authority ref sent to bone her gets knocked out, she hits her finish, goes for the pin, doesn't get a count, looks to the entrance for a ref. The only difference is the ref was already coming out. You could say the timing was bad and he shouldn't have expected another ref out so soon which I would agree with but other that I'm not seeing the difference.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> Cody Rhodes is an underrated performer. He needs to go full blown heel, cut a worked shoot promo on that awful gimmick and go back to being himself again. Do it in smark country and the pop will be huge.


He needs to injure his face again so he can wear the mask and bring back the baggers. 

So many on the roster could benefit from the bagging treatment right now and Cody with that IC belt, bringing back the white belt, was the hottest that belt has been in the last decade.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Was there a reason why Cena didn't appear last night?


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Hennessey said:


> Fucking people on this forum. Bitching if Reigns is a nice guy and then a second later bitching when Reigns knocks out McMahon. But they still blow a load when they talk about Austin beating up McMahon. Fuck if this was Ambrose that did it we would have had a thousand threads on here talking about how badass he is.


For a second take your 70 yr old dad and have him punched by some muscle head 30 year old - how the fuck would you feel? Doesn't seem right does it?


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> They don't expect the same ref to do the count, they expect another ref to come down. It was the exact same situation with Bayley-- an Authority ref sent to bone her gets knocked out, she hits her finish, goes for the pin, doesn't get a count, looks to the entrance for a ref. The only difference is the ref was already coming out. You could say the timing was bad and he shouldn't have expected another ref out so soon which I would agree with but other that I'm not seeing the difference.


That is the point though. What did he expect to happen in those 5 seconds? Hell it takes that time to run down the ramp never mind for them to get from the back. 

He looked like a fool pulling the confused face as anyone with a functioning brain could realise there is no way a ref could count the 3 when he had JUST knocked him out.


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

Marrakesh said:


> Was there a reason why Cena didn't appear last night?


Probably didn't want to be squashed by reigns

No seriously the crowd would've have actually made noise for him than the champ and that's a problem


----------



## Badbadrobot (Mar 24, 2015)

*Re: Raw Discussion Thread: Reigns Going For Pins Aftetr He Destroys Refs Like An Idiot*



Restomaniac said:


> That is the point though. What did he expect to happen in those 5 seconds? Hell it takes that time to run down the ramp never mind for them to get from the back.
> 
> He looked like a fool pulling the confused face as anyone with a functioning brain could realise there is no way a ref could count the 3 when he had JUST knocked him out.


In conclusion the match was a mess


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Frosted Tarasenk O's said:


> *Keith...lol, that's not Keith Richards it's Nick Nolte.*


Oh you're right, I must have spaced out for a minute.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

It was a good first RAW of 2016 IMO. The opening segment was okay for what it was (i.e. build up the main event and didn't take a lot of time) and Kevin Owens/Ambrose stuff was good. Charlotte acting like a bitch and attacking Becky Lynch after the match cemented her heel turn and at least the match advanced the feud. Second hour was quite boring but Heath Slater's new faction made up for it. I laughed so hard when Axel talked :ti

There were boring stuff no doubt but the RAW had enough highlights for me that outweighed the bad. Y2J's return and the title announcement at Royal Rumble was worthwhile.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Marrakesh said:


> Was there a reason why Cena didn't appear last night?


Cagesideseats.com has a rumor stating it was to keep the attention on Roman Reigns.

Can't say I doubt that at all. It's just obnoxious at how far Vince is willing to go to get what he wants.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> Cagesideseats.com has a rumor stating it was to keep the attention on Roman Reigns.
> 
> Can't say I doubt that at all. It's just obnoxious at how far Vince is willing to go to get what he wants.


I heard WWE doctors had not cleared Cena to wrestle as he has a potential concussion problem. Despite 3 other doctors clearing Cena to wrestle WWE decided to leave him off the show, purely as a precaution.

This clearly has nothing to do with Reigns.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

Did you hear Rusev and Lana got engaged during one of the worst angles in WWE history? The audacity of those two. How dare they break kayfabe when I have a network full of breaking kayfabe :vince5


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

AMBROSE STARTING 2016 BADASS AS FUUUUUUUUUUCK :done :sodone This feud is great!!!!! Ambrose and Owens are on fire DAMN!!
PLEASE AMBROSE WIN RR (R.oyal R.umble AND R.oman R.eigns) :mark: :banderas :done (or WM)
And now, that Germany finally has access to the Network, I can watch him win it live..... WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Badbadrobot said:


> For a second take your 70 yr old dad and have him punched by some muscle head 30 year old - how the fuck would you feel? Doesn't seem right does it?


So you would want Roman to stand there and do nothing while Vince insults him? Really? Interesting that some people would have no issue with Roman spearing Stephanie, but it's suddenly crossing the line when he fights back against Vince.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

The "Sheamus Please Win " sign was :Rollins

A decent RAW to kick off the year

The Rumble Match being a match for the title was a good move.

I thought Charlotte and Becky did well also.


----------



## LiterallyNothing (Aug 13, 2015)

The title is a 10/10


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

RAW didn't have quite the punch that I wanted to for the first of the year. I was spoiled by the Philly show, but it wasn't the worse.

I'm glad Roman has dialed back on the smiling. I wish he'd speak up more into the microphone, but the segment did what it needed to. The crowd stayed with him for the entire night. The hurdle of getting him over seems over and now it's just about maintaining his momentum. If it were up to me, I'd have HHH return. Stephanie and Vince as stand ins have worn thin. I didn't mind the main event. It was full of fuckery but the audience was into it. 

New Day needs to switch it up. They've officially gone stale. That promo was cringe, but at least they got the crowd into the match. I'm always excited to see Jericho and then I remember seconds later what a jobber he's become. I hope he has a purpose this time around but there's no reason to believe otherwise. 

Becky could have a good run as a face if they keep up the angle with Charlotte. Since Ric's daughter is officially heel, where does that leave Paige? And Sasha needs to get some skin in the game. She's either in random matches or doing nothing. 

I liked the Bray Wyatt angle with Big Show but it's been there, done that with Bray leading an attack. I guess Big Show is face until next week's RAW.

Dolph Ziggler has to be leaving the WWE. He's being jobbed out like there's no tomorrow.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao at the thread title.

In all of my years of watching Raw, that was one of the most fuckery-filled matches/main events EVER on Raw. Complete and utter shit on a stick from all aspects and all performers.

Raw sucks again.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Restomaniac said:


> Or they put the strap on Brock and its HHH Vs Reigns and Rock Vs Brock for the gold.


They could, but would that be a good idea? They'd basically be taking the title off Reigns so soon, even though he's actually been getting very good reactions, and this is the guy they're pushing to be the next face of the company so he should have a proper run with the title.

Plus, two part-timers (or rather one part-timer and one once-in-a-blue-mooner) wrestling for the title doesn't seem like a good idea, because no matter who wins, the title will once again disappear from TV.



deadstar1988 said:


> well just have them win a feud once in a while haha
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They did recently, against the Dudleys, where they won every match and beat them down every chance they fought. It was to restore some credibility for the Wyatts after the Undertaker loss.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> You fucking people. Every babyface does the exact same thing when a ref gets knocked out-- Bayley did it in her match against Eva Marie, nobody called her an idiot.
> 
> Reigns haters will find any reason to knock him no matter how minute and inconsequential.


in those other cases those other wresters don't know the ref was knocked out since the ref getting KO'd was on accident. Reigns was the one who KOd the ref on purpose then goes for the cover. That is why he looks stupid.

What Reigns should have done was drag Vince over, and count the 1-2-3 with Vince's hand himself, and that is how the match should have ended

would have made Reigns look smarter.

And in Reigns defense, he isn't the one being stupid techianlly since that is what he was told to do from the bookers.


----------



## Bucky Barnes (Apr 23, 2014)

NeyNey said:


> AMBROSE STARTING 2016 BADASS AS FUUUUUUUUUUCK :done :sodone This feud is great!!!!! Ambrose and Owens are on fire DAMN!!
> PLEASE AMBROSE WIN RR (R.oyal R.umble AND R.oman R.eigns) :mark: :banderas :done (or WM)
> And now, that Germany finally has access to the Network, I can watch him win it live..... WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


We really have the network now? Lol I gave up a while back but that's awesome if true.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Cobalt said:


> So confused as to where this is all gonna lead now.
> 
> *Somehow if we get Reigns vs HHH at Mania out of this I am happy, but also I really wanna see Rock vs Brock happen to.*
> 
> The possibilities are massive now, and there even is chance that the closing match for Mania may not even involved the title.


Reigns/HHH is the feud I've been waiting for since The Shield disbanded.

As for Roman knocking out Vince, good. Old man should've kept his ass out the ring. Finally, there's a "babyface" who isn't being booked like a straight punk. Roman had already warned Vince that he'd send him to the hospital. But Vince being one broken hip away from the nursing home is why HHH needs to return. Reigns needs someone to take bumps for him. In a perfect world, Shane would come back but that's never happening. 

Brock/Rock the sequel has been years in the making.

I'm just not sure who the WWE will have holding the belt going into Mania. My choice would be Brock. 

I also wanted to touch on Cody. He's a great talent but is too content being this awful Stardust character.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> in those other cases those other wresters don't know the ref was knocked out since the ref getting KO'd was on accident. Reigns was the one who KOd the ref on purpose then goes for the cover. That is why he looks stupid.
> 
> What Reigns should have done was drag Vince over, and count the 1-2-3 with Vince's hand himself, and that is how the match should have ended
> 
> ...


That was one of the worst booked main events in Raw history. Fuckery and botching all over the place. No standout performances. An absolute joke.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

I thought RAW was pretty good this week, although it was let down by some chunks.

It started off great, Reigns interrupting Stephanie and stopping another horrific authority-esque promo to kick off RAW was a big relief. Reigns was also WAY better in this segment on the mic and with his mannerisms, he looked and sounded like a badass, the way he should be all the time. No more corny, smiley Reigns please. His intense, threatening and to the point stuff is much better.

Owens vs Neville was a good match. Neville showed off some great offense, that splash off of the apron was incredible. Interesting that Neville seemed to be much more of an aggressive wrestler in this match too. KO getting the win was obviously the right thing to do. Ambrose was very good on commentary throughout the match (Better than the actual commentary team for the most part, anyway). Ambrose getting revenge on KO by putting him through a table was good, and his slightly weird, take on all comers attitude is quite good.

Titus vs Stardust was definitely one of the 'meh' points of the show for me. I like them both as performers but this match didn't really mean anything, it was a typical RAW match, the 'feud' they were having was just weird, and not played on enough to make anyone really care. I do wonder if they plan to do anything more with Titus considering he went over.

Charlotte vs Becky in my opinion was probably the best played out segment of the show. The two had a great back and forth match with Charlotte showing those little heel tendencies, and the crowd was fully behind Becky as was probably the intention. Becky winning via holding the tights was a good move, as it shows that she's not being so naive anymore. Turning Charlotte into a fully fledged heel was definitely the right thing to do as well. She's much better and natural in this role. This feud is going great so far as far as i'm concerned.

I was really worried about Ryback vs Big Show, it struck me as another pointless RAW match, but thankfully it was saved by the Wyatts. They clearly intend to make them into a force going into the Rumble. Sadly it won't mean much with how the Rumble is likely to play out, but it's good to see the Wyatts scoring some beatdowns.

This is where it started going downhill a bit...

Usos vs ADR and Rusev... I didn't like this match in all honesty. Again, what really is the point? They just seem to be throwing out these tag matches without any meaning to them. Rusev was impressive in this match though and seeing another version of ADR's finisher is pretty neat. Overall it wasn't a bad match, but it just struck me as pointless. It put the LoN over i guess, especially given it was pretty much a clean win. What are they really building the momentum FOR, though?

Ziggler vs Slater. Well, Dolph is clearly in the WWE's bad books. Jobbing out to the job squad is a new low. It's nice to see Slater being given something to work with, although i think that it's mainly so that their eliminations in the Rumble will mean a little bit more, they won't be given anything interesting to do i don't think. Adam Rose can go away too, god damn the guy's awful.

Jericho returning. I said this in another thread. It was good, but not as good as it could have been. They've overdone him returning recently, he actually appears too much. It was a surprise, but not THAT big of a one. I'm interested to see where he goes anyway. The 'rooty, tooty booty' chant too... It's like tater tots all over again. The match itself? Another tag match which i struggle to get invested in. Kalisto being thrown with the Dudleyz is just random. The match was ok if a tad lacklustre. Kalisto provided the most entertainment as expected.

Now, the main event... The thing was overbooked to hell, no doubt about it, but i quite liked it. It told a decent enough story. I genuinely thought Sheamus had won when he Brogue Kicked Reigns twice. McMahon botching that pin spot was horrible, though, he was stood up looking perfectly fine then just fell again because he remembered he wasn't meant to do anything at this point fpalm. I was actually glad Reigns retained in the end. The match itself outside of the booking wasn't anything special at all though.

I am worried now about the Rumble though, putting the title on the line in the match pretty much means any logical outcome will be used to the benefit of Reigns. Brock wins? Reigns likely regains at Mania and becomes the first person to beat Brock clean in god knows how long, Reigns wins? Ultimate overcoming the odds booking. Triple H wins? Reigns obviously beats him at Mania. Don't get me wrong, i like where they're going with Reigns' character right now, but they NEED to stop with making him look so damn strong at the expense of so many others. I get that he's the champ but like i said, the over the top overcoming the odds stuff needs to be put away, it's too contrived.

Overall though, not a bad show by any means, some great moments coupled with some slightly dull ones.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Bucky Barnes said:


> We really have the network now? Lol I gave up a while back but that's awesome if true.


YES IT'S TRUE! :banderas
Already subscribed.


----------



## Tito Saatana (Mar 18, 2013)

Vince has pretty long arms. He looked like a monkey when he walked around in the ring.


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

Bucky Barnes said:


> We really have the network now? Lol I gave up a while back but that'sLol.esome if true.


Here in Africa I don't even have hope of that shitty network Germany is still a developed country lol.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Restomaniac said:


> Hennessey said:
> 
> 
> > Fucking people on this forum. Bitching if Reigns is a nice guy and then a second later bitching when Reigns knocks out McMahon. But they still blow a load when they talk about Austin beating up McMahon. Fuck if this was Ambrose that did it we would have had a thousand threads on here talking about how badass he is.
> ...


So what was Reigns supposed to do? Just ignore Vince trying to screw him over the whole match and lose the match. Then you would get guys on here bitching about how Reigns should have hit him and how Reigns was an idiot for not doing anything about it and another cookie cutter babyface like Cena. Just Trying to play the white knight because it's Reigns. You know if it was a guy you liked that did the same thing you would not be saying anything about it.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

People bitching that Reigns tried a pin as the ref was down....thats happened for years its not a new thing


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Any good matches from last night?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Hennessey said:


> So what was Reigns supposed to do? Just ignore Vince trying to screw him over the whole match and lose the match. Then you would get guys on here bitching about how Reigns should have hit him and how Reigns was an idiot for not doing anything about it and another cookie cutter babyface like Cena. Just Trying to play the white knight because it's Reigns. *you know if it was a guy you liked that did the same thing you would not be saying anything about it.*




There would've been threads like:
"That was an Austin level Badass by "enter name"
:ti


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

OK new day suck now


----------



## 7arq (Jan 5, 2016)

Who fn Cares?


----------



## Barty (Nov 16, 2006)

Read the last god knows how many pages. Didn't watch raw.....and no screencaps of Steph :zeb:trips4


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Empress said:


> Reigns/HHH is the feud I've been waiting for since The Shield disbanded.
> 
> As for Roman knocking out Vince, good. Old man should've kept his ass out the ring. Finally, there's a "babyface" who isn't being booked like a straight punk. Roman had already warned Vince that he'd send him to the hospital. But Vince being one broken hip away from the nursing home is why HHH needs to return. Reigns needs someone to take bumps for him. In a perfect world, Shane would come back but that's never happening.
> 
> ...


HHH vs Reigns has the makings to be a great feud, the foundations have been laid and the backdrop for it is awesome, it's been built for nearly a year now.

Issue is if the title will be involved or not.

In the past I have whinged about part timers coming in at Mania time, even though Brock does his fair share nowadays, I still at all costs want Brock vs Rock and if it's gonna happen it's gotta happen at Mania 32.

We will find out at the Rumble what direction there headed, it could go in many different avenues as I have said, Brock, Reigns, Cena, maybe even HHH you never know who is gonna hold the belt and who is gonna be champion heading into Mania, big chance the mainevent at Mania doesn't involve the title this year.


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

RAW started off strong with KO/Neville and the big Ambrose/KO moment. Charlotte /Becky showed a great deal of improvement in both and nice to see Charlotte's heel turn is complete. New Day/Dudleys and Lucha Dudley was well done, as was the Usos/Del Rio and Rusev. There were some missteps, such as the Titus/Stardust and the abysmal main event. The Wyatt's beatdown of Show. while a cool moment, was limited by Big Show's apparent inability to take any serious back bumps anymore. At least they are trying some different things on for size for once, and giving everyone on the roster something to do. Overall a C+ RAW in my book.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Where was John Cena?


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Reward for being in the TNA HOF is probably Lays Chips and $20 in food stamps.


*I always figured a pint of your choice of Jack or Early Times was involved. 

And a question to anyone who actually watched TNA, what is the appeal of Jeff Jarrett? 

I've watched him in all his stints with WCW & WWE as well as some USWA and I just don't get it. The dude is the fucking definition of cringe in my opinion, totally unbelievable as a badass, and the only time he was ever tolerable was when he was smashing guitars over dudes heads. Yet he was given big TV time in featured spots in both WCW & WWE in all his runs. What is it that guy had that I never saw, that convinced Bischoff & McMahon to keep giving him opportunities and making him focal parts of their shows? From my viewing of him he was never really over at any point in time between WCW & WWE, yet they pushed him like he was, I really don't see it.

Anyway, end rant, hopefully someone clues me in on this modern era mystery.*


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Daemon_Rising said:


> I heard WWE doctors had not cleared Cena to wrestle as he has a potential concussion problem. Despite 3 other doctors clearing Cena to wrestle WWE decided to leave him off the show, purely as a precaution.
> 
> This clearly has nothing to do with Reigns.


I could see Vince putting this out there because it makes WWE look good on the concussion thing and also gives reason to leave Cena off TV... keeping the attention on Reigns.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Simply Flawless said:


> People bitching that Reigns tried a pin as the ref was down....thats happened for years its not a new thing


Not when Reigns himself attacks the ref lol.

Usually refs go down inadvertently, but Reigns literally Superman Punched Vince, Speared Sheamus, then tried to pin lol.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Roman is the worst Champion imo


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

kingfunkel said:


> OK new day suck now


LOL Idk I think they are still kinda of cool.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Simply Flawless said:


> People bitching that Reigns tried a pin as the ref was down....thats happened for years its not a new thing


Yeah, and to think it's the new title of this thread.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

It has been a part of wrestling for years.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

sesshomaru said:


> Not when Reigns himself attacks the ref lol.
> 
> Usually refs go down inadvertently, but Reigns literally Superman Punched Vince, Speared Sheamus, then tried to pin lol.


Some can't see the difference I guess :lol.


----------

